# Very Important Beezers / "VIBs"



## Hamberlard Raid (Mar 29, 2022)

Meet Chantal’s biggest fans: The Very Important Beezers (VIBs).


Imagine the dumbest person you’ve ever encountered. Now disregard that thought because it will soon be replaced by visions of a class of lolcalfs known as the Very Important Beezers (VIBs) or beezers for short. “Beezing” is a near-meaningless term Chantal/Foodie Beauty, a self-proclaimed “Queen Beezer,” has coined to describe the act of misbehaving, hanging out with friends, consuming obscene amounts of hard drugs or fast food, or whatever your heart desires. Equal parts intellectual disability, learned helplessness, personality disorder, and willful ignorance, the VIBs comprise a considerable proportion of Chantal/Foodie Beauty’s fanbase and monthly income as well as the majority of the positive attention she receives. Mirroring their massive matriarch as Mini Chantals, VIBs are renowned for their slovenly, dimwitted, and low-life nature as a significant amount of Chantal’s boomer and/or wine-mom orbiters, usually as obese, unhinged, and unaccomplished as Chantal, are lolcows. As evidenced by the bevy of VIB discussion in the Chantal thread, the more you observe some VIBs, the more gold you may find. To make such information searchable and easily accessible and to localize all discussion and resources regarding the Mini Chantals, this thread needs to be made.

*A Typology of Retards*

Like all other wild animals, VIBs can be loosely arranged into groups: concerned, well-meaning parental figures, oftentimes lonely older women with the most prominent examples being Gail Jones and Annie P; attention-seeking Cluster B contemporaries whose obsessive, erratic behavior patterns eerily resemble Chantal’s who make it their mission to be as outwardly unhinged as possible such as Che Guevara and Miss Holly; A-Logs and provocateurs, each possessing a varying degree of seething and sanctimony, that attempt to goad Chantal into a meltdown by pointing out her hypocrisies and shutting down her delusions, examples include E G and L; and harmless playful trolls, some being gimmick accounts, that exist solely for the sake of causing confusion and chaos by inserting nonsensical comments into the conversation, making up laughably weak rumors, or by asking out-of-left-field questions, with notable examples being Jean Does Sharp Farts and Accountable Beauty.

While there is considerable diversity and guaranteed stupidity in Chantal’s chat participants, Chantal’s VIBs all share one defining feature: the ability for Chantal to block them. Due to her astronomically inflated sense of self, paper-thin skin, utter lack of emotional self-regulation, and frequent mania because of prolonged stimulant abuse, Chantal will find any and all reason, justified or not, to block and silence any dissenting opinion or idea that goes against whatever her unstable lizard brain believes in that moment. Flowing from the same bountiful vein of instability and because of the noticeable void in attention their absence yields as Chantal’s members carry her oftentimes incoherent streams by talking amongst themselves, Chantal always unblocks the offending beezer with the cycle beginning anew, despite vowing to never unblock anyone each time.

*Notable Examples*

Similar in form to the Munchausen’s by Internet (Munchie) thread, this post will serve as a springboard on which future discussion will be launched. If a singular entity is found worthy of a thread of their own, we will organize accordingly. The following is a non-exhaustive list of notable examples of Very Important Beezers and a brief synopsis of who they are and what they are notable for…


*Plain Cheeseburger*: Perhaps Chantal’s most loathed and notorious sycophant as well as one of her closest confidants, bearing titanic mass nearly on par with the alpha gunt, this beezer is active in Chantal’s chat at all hours of the day. How do we know this? Upon entry, viewers of the guntstream are greeted with the sound of Chantal screeching her name of course!
*Miss Holly*: One of Chantal’s more unhinged members, Holly Roggow fashions herself a victim of narcissistic abuse as her personal YouTube channel, now scrubbed, was dedicated to oversharing personal details regarding her dubious relationships. For reasons unknown, she has made it her mission to relay the details of her romantic woes to unsuspecting chat members while trying to convince Chantal that her relationship with Nader, a bunny-boiling-obsessive relationship founded on desperation and sustained by a meaty monthly income in which all evidence points to Chantal being the lunatic, is a “textbook” “narcissistic abusive” one: a term the Instagram psychological school of thought loves to toss around.
Background information
Dox

*Che Guevara: *As a self-proclaimed murder victim of 13 years, Che is the most painfully stupid VIB of them all. From accusing random VIBs of doxing her, despite providing her full name and past and present states of residence in chat, to threatening to kill random Discord users and threatening to assault other VIBs, that engage in her orbit of stupidity, Che never fails to entertain and dumbfound onlookers. Atop all this, the hobgoblin takes an overwhelmingly clingy approach to viewing Chantal, demanding that Chantal greets her every time she makes an appearance and complaining about Chantal not answering her innumerable messages or countless creepy emails.
Che doxes herself
Dox

*Marisa*:Despite currently taking a backseat approach to guntwatching, Marisa Jones Lundrigan remains one of Chantal’s confidants. As one of Chantal’s original fans and censorious moderators, it is no surprise the two have meshed so well: the pair form a duo of insufferable, sour cunts.
Dox

*Annie P*:A big, retarded family would be woefully incomplete without the clueless grandma. Anne Perkins acts as the innocent mother figure of the beezer clan and is known for her unaware and oblivious nature and is usually the last person to catch onto Chantal’s current lie: the best example being whether Chantal was “back” with Nader.
Dox

*Mistress Rebecca*:A more recent admission into the Guntal Cinematic Universe (GCU), but this has not stopped her from being a volatile presence. Rebecca Bezet's main claim to fame is being accused of distributing child pornography in Chantal detractor servers. Secondary to this, when she isn’t busy lurking the Beauty Parlor chatroom and providing Chantal links to reaction channels stream sniping Chantal’s paywall content for Chantal to report, she is offering to stream snipe Chantal’s paywall content.
Dox
Twitter

*Sofa King*: Among the creepier of the cast, Sofa King, possible first name Michael, made his first appearance near the beginning of Chantal’s livestreaming career as a light-hearted troll. Over time, he began to increasingly suck up to Chantal. Now, he is her lead moderator possessing a similar personality to KarateJoe and given the slow shutter speed of Chantal’s anal sphincter, Sofa King is one of the few things that can stay lodged in Chantal’s anus.
*Ashley Lamborghini*:An unlikely addition to the expected cast, Ashley Lamborghini or “Lambo” looks like your run-of-the-mill Instagram influencer which may explain why Chantal believes she has found a kindred spirit. Some users have hypothesized that Ashley is a troon or a catfish, or some permutation, but these claims have been deemed unlikely. She, Sofa King, and Plain Cheeseburger, known as "The Holy Trinity," form a trio of ass-kissers that Chantal listens to without question.
Employment records
Social media

*Sandy and Ang*: As a lesbian couple from Canada owning and operating a small YouTube channel while living with an ex-husband, the Great Goblin and Grimace are some of Chantal’s most devout supporters. Grotesque, haggard appearance notwithstanding and with their combined IQ hovering somewhere in the below average range, the pair have produced several abysmally pathetic, incoherent videos in which they sloppily defend Chantal, all of which have been panned by Chantal supporters.
Dox

*E G*: In the running for the Most Blocked Beezer, E G is perhaps Chantal’s harshest and most persistent detractor. A great balloon pricker, E G consistently shuts down and stomps on Chantal’s delusions and laughs at her hypocrisies in such a precise way. Expectedly, E G has been partially responsible for several legendary chimpouts: the most recent of which involved E G leaking OnlyFans content into the VIB Discord server, namely, the infamous bathtub and marshmallow Peep video.
*L*: Similar to E G, but more sanctimonious and of less comedic value, L is the resident IdPol-based provocateur that accuses Chantal of being all the -isms and -ics across seething paragraphs of predictable Tumblr- and Twitter-speak.
*Accountable Beauty*: Largely a gimmick account, Accountable Beauty functions as a troll that makes outlandish claims about Chantal’s relationship status with Nader and her taxes, while demanding that she addresses rumors, laughably false rumors about Chantal that can be easily disproven. Over time, Chantal has learned to love them as AB serves as comedic relief during boring streams.
*KarateJoe*:While not technically a beezer, Chantal’s most notorious moderator known for his obsession with Chantal, overall creepy behavior, and his manual removal of any and all criticism directed at Chantal at all hours of the day was exposed as convicted child rapist Joseph Lee Wendt in September 2021. Following this, Joe has fallen off the radar.
Dox

*Mike Deering*:Second-in-command to Joe, oftentimes butting heads for the title of most intellectually deficient Chantal simp, Mike Deering was a moderator before the advent of channel memberships. Without the sex crimes against children, Mike was nearly functionally identical to Joe. Following an unexplained absence and somber period on Chantal's part, it was confirmed in June 2021 that Mike is dead. His girlfriend confirmed over Facebook that he died of "significant brain damage." During his life, Mike struggled with drug addiction as evidenced by Chantal exploiting his suffering during her time pretending to be a drug addict. When Mike's death had become public, Chantal had vowed to dedicate a livestream in honor of his death and in his memory; to this day, Chantal has failed to deliver as no such livestream has ever occurred.
Death
Social media

*Vegan4Life*: A former fan of Chantal’s, Vegan4Life is known for her role in one of Chantal’s many controversies in the past year in which she donated, unprovoked, several hundred dollars to Chantal in hopes that she takes her elderly cat to the vet. Given Chantal’s smug and defiant nature, she neglected to take her cat to the vet for several months, a period Vegan4Life found unsatisfactory and thus demanded a refund. The animal rights activist took it upon herself to cause as much uproar as possible within the Guntalverse which ended in several dozen members leaving on their own accord or blocked by Queen Beezer herself.



Spoiler: OPEN THIS TO DIE INSTANTLY, PURE LUNACY AHEAD






Spoiler: PLAIN CHEESEBURGER









Spoiler: MISS HOLLY












Spoiler: CHE GUEVARA









Spoiler: ANNIE P









Spoiler: MISTRESS REBECCA












Spoiler: SOFA KING









Spoiler: SANDY AND ANG




Ex-husband Bill





Spoiler: KARATEJOE









Spoiler: MIKE DEERING











*The Future of Memberships*

By virtue of Chantal’s orbit attracting several remarkable lolcows that have yet to blossom and reach their full potential, with the necessitation of a Kiwi Farms thread for her now-transgender house imp, it was high time that an earmarked thread for the Very Important Beezers (VIB) was created. While I have not provided an exhaustive list of subjects worth watching, a thread’s first post should always provide a foundation on which further discussion and research can be developed. By all means, and for the sake of keeping this first post of readable length, I encourage everyone to research their favorite VIBs and post down-thread. I want to share some of the fun in researching these glorious lolcalfs as it seems that new ones are made every week!

Despite Chantal’s Foodie Beauty YouTube channel being terminated on March 9th, an event that led to Chantal skittering to other subscription and streaming platforms, such an event has not slowed down the lunacy exhibited by her most devout followers. At the time of writing this, the rise of Chantal’s corporate office-themed comeback channel, The Beezer Show, has been monetized and is eligible for memberships. Even better news, on the evening of March 28th, 2022, Chantal’s tumultuous 38th birthday and the eve of her Cuba trip, the Foodie Beauty channel has been miraculously reinstated. In turn, the YouTube members that inspired this thread are allowed to roam free once again in their native pastures. Try as her detractors might, you can’t punt the gunt.

Ready, set, beeze!
​


----------



## ADHD (Mar 29, 2022)

> *Miss Holly*: One of Chantal’s more unhinged members, Holly Roggow fashions herself a victim of narcissistic abuse as her personal YouTube channel, now scrubbed, was dedicated to oversharing personal details regarding her dubious relationships.


Miss Holly's videos can still be viewed here.


----------



## Chihiro (Mar 29, 2022)

FUCK YES and FUCK HOLLY.

edit to add Fuck Rebecca too.


----------



## Blasterisk (Mar 29, 2022)

The stupidity vortex that Chantal has inadvertently caused by being dumb and fat may destroy us all. 


At least we have a place to document it for future alien visitors to our b'gunted planet.


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 29, 2022)

They are fat and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Cock wombler (Mar 29, 2022)

Is it worth adding to the op that Ashley lambo, sofa king and plain cheeseburger are collectively called the Holy trinity by chantal. They're her go to for mods and she believes everything they tell her.


----------



## Itspinklava (Mar 29, 2022)

Finally a containment thread for these retards to flourish.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Mar 29, 2022)

EG may be granted epic troll status provided they can stay undoxxed. Results to be determined. 

Becky is still a cunt.
Sofa King is still a creep.
Plain Cheesburger is still just a failure to thrive on so many levels. 

 for the thread, Can't wait to see the unmitigated panic among her remora-level followers from this.


----------



## TurdBurgler69 (Mar 29, 2022)

Jesus. These psychos are something else. Props for collecting all this fuckery. 
In other news, Ch3 has RECOVERED FROM MURDER 13 years ago, soooooo…..
That all checks out.


----------



## Chandler Bing (Mar 29, 2022)

Hope this doesn't get featured and die like the last 2 threads that got featured. Those 2 died so fast because of being on the front page.


----------



## Chorton (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks for the thread, @Hamberlard Raid. Chantal’s orbiters are on another level of psychotic.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Mar 29, 2022)

They should be invited to IP2's rv. They seem like fun.


----------



## Tangerine Dreams (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello I would like to humbly request the inclusion of Grammar Police in this thread. 


Grammar Police: A recent addition to the Chantalverse attempting to capitalize on the chaos with Nader.  Grammar Police sent Chantal replacement spices  for those she left behind at the Trap that she has never once cooked a meal with and electric candles to soothe her soul that feature prominently in multiple streams and Community Posts.  He was truly felted when Chantal briefly lost her Foodie Beauty YouTube channel and refused to grant him Moderator status on her fallback Youtube: The Beezer Show or her Twitch.  When he asked repeatedly for a wrench Chantal advised she would write his name down as someone interested but agreed with Sofa King that she really didn't need more moderators.  He continues to lurk in the shadows suggesting clothes Chantal should wear and passive aggressively sniping at Sofa King.

Feel free to add, change, modify.  I have photos of his simp gifts as well if needed.


----------



## Sammich (Mar 29, 2022)

Nice job on the OP, good way to contain all the information about her paypigs.


----------



## raritycat (Mar 29, 2022)

To honour the new thread, here's Sandy & Ang's new video.  Literally the worst makeup tutorial ever.


----------



## Stifler's Mom (Mar 30, 2022)

What did happen with KarateJo? Did he leave during the drug saga? Her thread moves so fast.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Luxury Villa Cat Advocate (Mar 30, 2022)

I don't know much about Jaclyn Ann VLOGS!, but I do know that I saw this clip of her falling off of a cheap stripper pole the other day and laughed my fucking ass off. 

LIVESTREAM:POLE DANCING FAIL/SMOKE W ME!
Clipped below:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





_*Very sane and not crazy*_.

What I do know of this one, is that she was not around for more than two months or so before Chantal's channel got yeeted. Recently she's been hanging around in Peetz livestream chats. She's making it seem like she is no longer a fan of the Great Gunt (see spoiler below), but I think she just jumped ship and decided to hop aboard the Peetz wagon. 

She also displays Ana vibes, maybe? I can't quite put my finger on it...

Interests include: smoking weed, becoming very much into whoever she finds on YouTube and being part of their livestream chats, and... uhhh... not sure what else honestly.



Spoiler: Screenshots of Chat



From When Live Gives You Lemons [3/23/22]:

From Livin' on the Edge [3/27/22]:


From The Lonely Liveland [3/29/22]:





I am so glad there is a space for these tards to be let free and roam. It is both the right and hilarious thing to do. Thank you @Hamberlard Raid


----------



## Rotogravure (Mar 30, 2022)

I feel like KarateJoe needs his write up and information copied here.  He was THE original.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Mar 30, 2022)

BRAFUCKINGVO @Hamberlard Raid  I LOVE this beautiful guntendeavor!

It seems that one of my fav psychotic VIBs has flown the coop. Or so she says.
From_ Jean Does Sharp Farts_ video _Chantal Has Ethics & She's Going To Cuba_


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iHNOMOIE5Y
		



Do you think she sent an unrequited email to Chantal to tell of her departure???
She was a fav because I respect those that can be murdered and come back from the dead to haunt and Glock-threaten the living. Maybe she'll even come back to suck Chantal's fupa some more. We can at least keep hope alive.


----------



## Billie Ross (Mar 30, 2022)

Bring it on the freakshow.


----------



## femcellophane (Mar 30, 2022)

Impeccable OP @Hamberlard Raid  you are truly a master of your domain!


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 30, 2022)

Give Karate LITERAL PEDOPHILE Joe the honorary mention he deserves you coward.


----------



## 440088 (Mar 30, 2022)

Beautiful OP. I hope this thread takes off.


----------



## FattyWatcher (Mar 30, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Finally a containment thread for these retards to flourish.


I could not be happier that a thread exists for their full bloom!!


----------



## solidus (Mar 30, 2022)

stupid frog said:


> Give Karate LITERAL PEDOPHILE Joe the honorary mention he deserves you coward.


Justice for the pedo-in-chief of the VIBs.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 30, 2022)

stupid frog said:


> Give Karate LITERAL PEDOPHILE Joe the honorary mention he deserves you coward.


I agree.  Also, speaking of pedophiles in her orbit, maybe Mike Deering (former mod, pedo) should get mentioned along with joe?


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 30, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> I agree.  Also, speaking of pedophiles in her orbit, maybe Mike Deering (former mod, pedo) should get mentioned along with joe?



I keep forgetting him because he's dead, but good call


----------



## often puzzled (Mar 30, 2022)

Does Missy Moo rate a mention? While searching the thread to find her first mention, I found a list of VIBs compiled by @giddy-up. Unsurprisingly, a lot of these are gone now (or are back under different names), but there are plenty of familiar names there.

From that list, here are the ones I recognize as currently or recently active:



Spoiler: Long List of Peculiar People




Accountable Beauty
Andres Luis Ortiz
Ashley Lamborghini
Astird Bluebell Poem Wrickzowski-Schlessenger
basic basic
Casavegas
Charlotte Sometimes
CH3
CrustyToeCheese
Curly Juarez (one of the special "VIB Turned FWB" breed)
Dammit Dani (and the "VIB turned reaction channel" type)
Dr. Agathon Carver
E G
Fezzywig M. Blunderbus
florida kilos
Harry Reems (of lokma counting)
hexie
Hugh Jass
Julia Rochford
Karina Kaboom
Kels B
lara is okay
Lime Jello
Marissa
Meeshyah
Missy Moo
Monica
No Name Chips
NOTJUSTANOTHERVEGASDOLL
Orange Chicken
PASSIONTIM
Plain Cheeseburger(s)
please don't say my name
purple mermaid mimi
sandy S
SandyzSerious
Sara Jane's Journey
Sarah Kate
See You Next Tuesday
Shell
Simply Christa
The Repeating Guy
Tiffany Mendoza
Triggered Andy
Trixie
VanzBEEZER
Vegan4Life not just4fashion
XTracyTx
XxhsxX
You can sit with us! Jackie and Elena
yuliise




Some of these aren't noteworthy (yet), some have already come up in the thread, and some have their own storylines by now. Looking forward to the thread, and can edit this to link to existing information in Chantal's thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## 440088 (Mar 30, 2022)

A lot of people think not another Vegas doll is a troll because she constantly encourages Chantal to eat. But I suspect she might be an ana-chan getting jollies from Chantal being fat. I don’t know what her true intentions are but I don’t think she has Chantal’s best interest at heart.


----------



## raritycat (Mar 30, 2022)

Is anyone else going to include *BBW 420 Latina Jay Vlogs*?  Link


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 30, 2022)

440088 said:


> A lot of people think not another Vegas doll is a troll because she constantly encourages Chantal to eat. But I suspect she might be an ana-chan getting jollies from Chantal being fat. I don’t know what her true intentions are but I don’t think she has Chantal’s best interest at heart.



I once was spying on the Discord that Audri (another insufferable VIB) was running. 

One night Vegas Doll was really powerleveling all over the place.  One thing she did was mention that she was sexually abused as a minor, photographs were taken and circulated as CP, and then she went into a blow-by-blow description of one of her assaults.  While there is no way to verify the veracity of her claims, and I have no screenshots of it myself, I will just say it had the ring of truth to it.

She says she is fat, and that the fat began as a direct result of her abuse, but they all say that. 

She writes in all caps because she is legally blind. 

She really is in Las Vegas, and I believe she has self-doxed to some degree.  She had a youtube channel which seems to be gone now.  It had a couple of short vids shot in casinos, nothing interesting.

At one time, I think she had Chantal's best interests at heart, but like so many other beezers, she became jaded with Chantal's absolute disconcern for her various traumas and crises.


----------



## Itspinklava (Mar 30, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Absolute nut job/Chantal superfan VIB NotJustAnotherVegasDoll has made her own discord: https://discord.gg/BJWmN9nM
> She rage quit the fan-made Chantal discord because she wasn’t getting enough attention:
> View attachment 2283011
> So far it’s her posting pics of the buffets she’s eaten at in Vegas,
> ...





Itspinklava said:


> They’re more similar than you think, Vegasdoll is guilty of some major filter abuse.  She posted this one on discord:
> View attachment 2533657
> and this
> View attachment 2533661


To add to the Vegasdoll discussion, here are some of my posts of shit she’d posted in her discord. All of her YouTube videos were her eating at various buffets in Las Vegas. She never showed her face or body, and the videos were exceptionally boring.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Mar 30, 2022)

why do they all look like fat oblivion characters?


----------



## Grinrow (Mar 30, 2022)

Lmfao they're so fat


----------



## KitsuneEyes (Mar 30, 2022)

Might be worth adding Vegan4Life and all the drama with BBJ's vet visit to the list. I also saw her back with all the other VIB on the Cuba streams, so maybe we'll get more milk in the future. Congrats to the OP, very nice work.


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 30, 2022)

ALR ccould only dream of having a gaggle of psychos follow her like Chinny does, only one who out autisms Chins clan is DSP's


----------



## Ghoulie (Mar 30, 2022)

Great OP, looking forward to this thread!


----------



## Those Were the Days (Mar 31, 2022)

Awesome OP! Hoping it lasts and am looking forward to updates!


----------



## hourglass figure (Mar 31, 2022)

Can't wait for this one, the Chinnyverse is such an interesting place from a psychological prospective. Awesome work @Hamberlard Raid


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Mar 31, 2022)

Correct me if I’m wrong but I think Vegan4Life gave her £100 or £200, regardless, considerably more than $100. 

I would add a category for clout chasing and add Andy and Sange and idiot Bae Nation. I would _not_ add Roman because even though he’s the biggest clout chaser, it’s funnier to ignore him. Maybe add Beezer Beauty to the list as that moron is in all the Reaction chats. 

And agree, Missy Moo needs to be added.


----------



## Cock wombler (Mar 31, 2022)

Chantillylace has been begging chantal to delete all previous communication she had with them. What you got to hide chantilly?


Eta- chantilly is the vib chantal went off on during her dd pussy eating rage stream because they were complaining in the chat that chantal hadn't text them back.


----------



## Bingeville (Mar 31, 2022)

Tangerine Dreams said:


> Grammar Police sent Chantal replacement spices  for those she left behind at the Trap that she has never once cooked a meal with and electric candles to soothe her soul that feature prominently in multiple streams and Community Posts.
> 
> Feel free to add, change, modify.  I have photos of his simp gifts as well if needed.


S/he also sent her the replacement Ninja blender.


----------



## Narr Then (Mar 31, 2022)

Forgot to post these in the thread last week (ish)...from the discord, before I got booted. 
Joni the white knight, the one who was reporting people streaming chins. The fact that she was going to send her that much money just blew me away.


----------



## chantalisfat (Mar 31, 2022)

Cock wombler said:


> Chantillylace has been begging chantal to delete all previous communication she had with them. What you got to hide chantilly?View attachment 3130422
> 
> Eta- chantilly is the vib chantal went off on during her dd pussy eating rage stream because they were complaining in the chat that chantal hadn't text them back.


She was a very active member of Nader's chat for some time. I don't remember whether she was a FWB or not. She was obviously communicating with Nader privately quite regularly. Something happened, they had a falling out, and Nader went off on her on stream. After that she went back to Chantal. She was obviously creepily obsessed/invested in both of them, and switched from one to the other instantly upon rejection. I'd love to know what she's trying to get Chantal to delete.


----------



## Billy Bunter (Apr 1, 2022)

Narr Then said:


> Forgot to post these in the thread last week (ish)...from the discord, before I got booted.
> Joni the white knight, the one who was reporting people streaming chins. The fact that she was going to send her that much money just blew me away. View attachment 3131913
> View attachment 3131914


4 kids and she wants to send Chinny $200.00? I pity the children of VIBs, these women are all a few bulbs short of a chandelier.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Apr 2, 2022)

Vegas Doll's channel is still there but for some reason it doesn't show up when you search YouTube for it.  

NOTANOTHERVEGASDOLL YouTube channel


----------



## Dalton Caldwell (Apr 2, 2022)

I’m a big fan of L. because the idea that the actual character from Death Note would be chronically trolling a morbidly obese YouTuber amuses me greatly.


----------



## Itspinklava (Apr 8, 2022)

Some chat retardation from last night


----------



## raritycat (Apr 9, 2022)

After a couple nothingburger videos, Sandy & Ang are live again talking about Chantal.


----------



## Unabomber11 (Apr 10, 2022)

I love everything happening in this thread


----------



## Cock wombler (Apr 13, 2022)

Plain cheeseburger confirms today they're still fat


Eta - im glad to see this thread got taken out of prospering grounds and put in its rightful place.


----------



## hourglass figure (Apr 13, 2022)

Lambo won the give away. I wonder if the vibs who are more on the outskirts will crack it because a favourite won? They probably assumed she would enter their names into a random generator thingo. Or they don't care.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Apr 13, 2022)

Single White Female said:


> Lambo won the give away. I wonder if the vibs who are more on the outskirts will crack it because a favourite won? They probably assumed she would enter their names into a random generator thingo. Or they don't care.


Tbf, given the crappy prices I don’t think many will be upset, lol


----------



## Kimba1234 (Apr 14, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Tbf, given the crappy prices I don’t think many will be upset, lol


I don't know. They all seem to compete for her attention. This may upset a few of them.


----------



## Itspinklava (Apr 14, 2022)

Some more chat retardation from one of her streams on 4/12/22:

A black barber is better than a _regular_ barber according to BAD SEED.  Ya Yaa was confessing to calling during one of the livestreams with Nader at the crackhouse.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Apr 14, 2022)

PLEASE do not make a VIB thread without mention of my nigga Ben Brizuela.




EDIT- For those out of the know, Ben was before the time of the VIB memberships.  With a pfp of Michael Jackson from Thriller, he seemed to view and comment the literal SECOND a Foodie Beauty video would drop.  So quickly, and so many positive comments that many thought he was a bot.  Many duplicate Ben Brizuela accounts were made, to the point where his identity will likely forever remain a mystery.


----------



## stupid frog (Apr 14, 2022)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> PLEASE do not make a VIB thread without mention of my nigga Ben Brizuela.
> View attachment 3178048
> 
> EDIT- For those out of the know, Ben was before the time of the VIB memberships.  With a pfp of Michael Jackson from Thriller, he seemed to view and comment the literal SECOND a Foodie Beauty video would drop.  So quickly, and so many positive comments that many thought he was a bot.  Many duplicate Ben Brizuela accounts were made, to the point where his identity will likely forever remain a mystery.



rip king


----------



## ADHD (Apr 14, 2022)

Miss Holly has decided to become one of Callie's members now so she can continue to talk about her favorite topic: narcissists!


----------



## Concerned Onlooker (Apr 15, 2022)

raritycat said:


> After a couple nothingburger videos, Sandy & Ang are live again talking about Chantal.


I felt sorry for Sandy and Ang when I first saw them start popping up in livestreams on DCMG's channel several months ago.  They seemed...fragile.  And naive.  I've never watched one of their videos but I caught part of  Sam's  (Yaba's gf) livestream about their falling out with Chantal earlier this week.  Then I saw a clip of Chantal, high and ranting about their video claiming that Ang (the one with hair) had been hitting on her in DM's when they were planning their meet-up.  

After the way Chinny abandoned her grandmother, refuses to acknowledge Peetz' mental health crisis,  totally disregarded her dear friend Mike Deering's death and after the way she totally fucked over her dear friend Annie several times, it doesn't surprise me at all that she would throw these 2 under the bus.  p.s.  I don't feel sorry for Sandy and Ang any more.  They turned a blind eye to Chantal using "retard" as a slur for years then suddenly publicly denounced Chantal because they couldn't get their photo taken with her.


----------



## 440088 (Apr 15, 2022)

There’s so many beezers in the history of Chantal that it’s hard to remember any significant ones to add content to this thread even tho I would really, really enjoy seeing content added.

Do y’all remember this crazy bitch



			https://youtube.com/c/AJMahariBPDBreakupCodependencyRecovery
		


This was one of the OG beezers that was like a “therapist” to chantal. Except she has no credentials. She’s a “life coach” and when chantal flaked on her (because chantal flakes on all her therapists) she made some kinda shitty video on Chantal and turned very sour.

She’s now deleted the video I guess? But I’m sure some people that have been following chantal for awhile will remember her.

I don’t think it was ever confirmed to be Chantal’s therapist but it was speculated a lot. I’m sad I can’t link any of the videos she made because she deleted them. But this use to be a VIB back in the day that was utterly insane and fixated on Chantal and rumors were going around it was Chantal’s therapist lmao.

My theory was that she was just a crazy bitch and Chantal might have dm’d her once or twice and then ignored her and she lost her shit and that was the end of it. I never believed she was ever really Chantal’s therapist haha


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Apr 15, 2022)

440088 said:


> There’s so many beezers in the history of Chantal that it’s hard to remember any significant ones to add content to this thread even tho I would really, really enjoy seeing content added.
> 
> Do y’all remember this crazy bitch
> 
> ...


Oh come on, I love taking my psychological advice from toothless youtubers whose thumbnails mention Bordelrine Personality Disorder


----------



## GoodLard (Apr 15, 2022)

The above woman was never a therapist to chins. She often tried to get her attention, but was usually ignored. Personally, I wouldn't view her as an OG Beezer at all.
ETA: She has also said, that she was never in any way a therapist to chins. 

She herself weighs like over 400lbs or so and has way too much time on her hands.
She'll do reactions for hours and is one of those stalkers reectors imo, see also Monty.. As soon as chins is live, they pop on YT immediately.

This was the original channel:


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy1nIrWFrPyjxLkjkfNVFtg/about
		


New one here:


			https://www.youtube.com/user/ajmmahari/featured


----------



## 440088 (Apr 15, 2022)

GoodLard said:


> The above woman was never a therapist to chins. She often tried to get her attention, but was usually ignored. Personally, I wouldn't view her as an OG Beezer at all.
> 
> She herself weighs like over 400lbs or so and has way too much time on her hands.
> She'll do reactions for hours and is one of those stalkers reectors imo, see also Monty.. As soon as chins is live, they pop on YT immediately.
> ...



Thank you for corrections! I’m a piss poor researcher with an even worse memory. I’m a dumbass that couldn’t find the original channel I guess lmao. All I could remember was all the speculation about her being Chantal’s therapist  but as you said I guess it was all bunk!


----------



## raritycat (Apr 15, 2022)

Concerned Onlooker said:


> I felt sorry for Sandy and Ang when I first saw them start popping up in livestreams on DCMG's channel several months ago.  They seemed...fragile.  And naive.  I've never watched one of their videos but I caught part of  Sam's  (Yaba's gf) livestream about their falling out with Chantal earlier this week.  Then I saw a clip of Chantal, high and ranting about their video claiming that Ang (the one with hair) had been hitting on her in DM's when they were planning their meet-up.
> 
> After the way Chinny abandoned her grandmother, refuses to acknowledge Peetz' mental health crisis,  totally disregarded her dear friend Mike Deering's death and after the way she totally fucked over her dear friend Annie several times, it doesn't surprise me at all that she would throw these 2 under the bus.  p.s.  I don't feel sorry for Sandy and Ang any more.  They turned a blind eye to Chantal using "retard" as a slur for years then suddenly publicly denounced Chantal because they couldn't get their photo taken with her.



They turned a blind eye (probably Sandy's, all things considered) because they wanted to fuck her.  Now they're getting called out for sexual harassment.


----------



## ADHD (Apr 16, 2022)

No Holly, it's because you're a baby lolcow.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Apr 19, 2022)

The insufferable Austin Beezer has his own channel now.  He calls Clotso an "entertainer", which is as good an indication as any of where his head is at.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1nttWBsDdEW_9L_6zK75wg
		


Currently live (titled "I Lied")  He seems to be starting to have some doubts, but he's still well up her ass.






"...and behind the scenes, she's been really sweet to me."


----------



## Haggard Cunt (Apr 19, 2022)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 3184221
> No Holly, it's because you're a baby lolcow.


Oh Holly, don't cry. Why not go trauma dump in every channel you watch


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Apr 19, 2022)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 3184221
> No Holly, it's because you're a baby lolcow.


She didn’t have a problem going to Nader’s chat and trying to drag him, D2, his mods & members for no reason.

 Strange how she can dish it out yet she cannot take the same thing happening to her.


----------



## stupid frog (Apr 19, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> The insufferable Austin Beezer has his own channel now.  He calls Clotso an "entertainer", which is as good an indication as any of where his head is at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already private.


----------



## Malory (Apr 20, 2022)

Is Vanzbeezer (sp?) still active? Teacher from Guam and certified FREAK.

I also submit for consideration: Hexie, temporary turn coat and PayPal ebeggar.

All the praise and stickers to @Hamberlard Raid for this thread


----------



## Buster Knows Best (May 7, 2022)

Given the amount of milk that the Gunt’s drunken Cuban hotel stream produced, combined with how mind-numbingly boring her “content” has been of late, I decided to take another gander at the drunk Windsor hotel vid, parts of which I had missed. Of note, a VIB idiot going by the name of *LARA IS OKAY* was so desperate for the hog’s attention that she had to insert herself into the drama directly by calling Chins on her then private number in the middle of the stream. Since Lara is obviously gagging for her 15 minutes, I thought we should oblige.

For context, a little digging into past streams revealed this to be a long-time VIB who counts our perennial favorite fupa-licker, Ashley Lamborghini, an IRL friend (texts her, etc.), and was one of the handful of Chantal stans unhinged enough to shell out $29.99 a month to become a non-trolling Tier 3 (R.I.P.) “Unconditional Beezer”. This was the tier one notch above “Elite Enabler”, intended for those, in the words of Chins, “with the most loyal love for my channel”.

Some here may recognize Lara’s name, as she has also been featured by the corpulent one previously in not one but two streams, viz., “Bday Adonis Shopping for Lara” and “Get a Room Lara and Ronald”. The latter appears to be a reference to Lara romancing in the buffalo’s chat at length with another VIB, Ronald, eventually making plans to meet up with him in person. In a rather delicious twist, it turns out Ronald was a female catfish.

So, let’s get a closer look at this comically sad specimen - everyone say hi to *LARA MICHELLE PHAM, née ROSSMANN*:




And the reality behind the layers of caked-on makeup:


Spoiler








Now, I hear you ask what might be some factors that would draw this woman to our embonpoint princess. Well, dear Farmers, that is where things start to get a little saucy; in addition to some of the more typical and tediously mundane VIB traits of lonely, unemployed, and bitterly divorced, it transpires our sweet Lara shares with the Gunt a penchant for *DRIVING HIGH ON DRUGS*, as recorded here:




Much like Chinny, she’s fortunate she’s yet to kill anyone secondary to her drugged-up driving habits. Wonder what this self-proclaimed “empath” (per her Insta header) would say to the family members?

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/laraisokay/


Spoiler: Lambo is her queen











Spoiler: Lambo and Lara twinning with their zodiac wrist tattoos; the Gunt makes a 3rd







_Conspiracy: Lambo the inspiration for Chinny’s Fries tattoo?_





Spoiler: Lara gets thirsty









Age: 45; born December 8 1976
Current address: 26426 Lope De Vega Drive, Mission Viejo, CA 92691-3316
Phone: (949) 500-6907, (714) 535-3488
Email: lararossmann@gmail.com, lararossmann@yahoo.com, lararossmann@sbcglobal.net

[Edited to adjust image size]


----------



## Chantopolis tour guide (May 13, 2022)

Cuntal: You're paying my bills? Good.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Nope, not anymore! 
Austin Beezer former VIB: Fuck her!




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




May all VIBs cancel so she's forced back to open chat.


----------



## Dutch Courage (May 13, 2022)

Chantopolis tour guide said:


> Cuntal: You're paying my bills? Good.
> View attachment 3276569
> 
> Nope, not anymore!
> ...




This twerp is something else.  Typical moronic beezer.  They all seem to come to the same conclusions after months and months of sucking on Clotso's ass.  "She only thinks about _herself_!"  "She's _selfish_!"  "She doesn't appreciate that I tried to be her _friend_!!"  As Chantal herself once put it so aptly, in one of the only instances in which she ever put _anything_ aptly, "people keep trying to infiltrate my life".  Austin was merely one more would-be infiltrator.  Another joker who sees a fat, unwashed, stoned, screeching monster with food smeared on her face and thinks to himself, "I wanna be her friend!".  Such nitwits then spend money on memberships and superchats and suck up to her with private messages until she tells them to fuck off.  Sandi and Ang learned this lesson (one hopes) a couple of weeks ago, as have dozens upon dozens of once-prominent beezers who vanished in a huff.  Then, they whine and cry about their mistreatment in public, as if they were so mercilessly wronged.

Not once has any of them ever said, "ya know what? 6000 pages of her behavior, compiled across five years at kiwifarms was right!  Maybe I should have believed it!"  They all seem to think they know her better than we do.

So, fuck off Austin, ya loser bitchboy.  It sure didn't take long for her to break _you_.   Unless you are part of the Plain Cheeseburger-Ashley Lamborghini-Sofa King triumvirate, you beezers will always learn.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (May 13, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> This twerp is something else.  Typical moronic beezer.  They all seem to come to the same conclusions after months and months of sucking on Clotso's ass.  "She only thinks about _herself_!"  "She's _selfish_!"  "She doesn't appreciate that I tried to be her _friend_!!"  As Chantal herself once put it so aptly, in one of the only instances in which she ever put _anything_ aptly, "people keep trying to infiltrate my life".  Austin was merely one more would-be infiltrator.  Another joker who sees a fat, unwashed, stoned, screeching monster with food smeared on her face and thinks to himself, "I wanna be her friend!".  Such nitwits then spend money on memberships and superchats and suck up to her with private messages until she tells them to fuck off.  Sandi and Ang learned this lesson (one hopes) a couple of weeks ago, as have dozens upon dozens of once-prominent beezers who vanished in a huff.  Then, they whine and cry about their mistreatment in public, as if they were so mercilessly wronged.
> 
> Not once has any of them ever said, "ya know what? 6000 pages of her behavior, compiled across five years at kiwifarms was right!  Maybe I should have believed it!"  They all seem to think they know her better than we do.
> 
> So, fuck off Austin, ya loser bitchboy.  It sure didn't take long for her to break _you_.   Unless you are part of the Plain Cheeseburger-Ashley Lamborghini-Sofa King triumvirate, you beezers will always learn.


And it's not like they're not shitty people themselves.


The funniest part is that as she loses subs and VIBs, the cachet of being one of her favored beezers will decrease. There's this weird phenomenon going on here where the fact she has fans lures more people in. How bad can she be? Those filthy Kiwis just don't like fatties! Surely she must care about the people who pay to be her friend and her friendship must be worth the money, otherwise all these other people wouldn't be doing it! Ahhh, she said my name on YouTube, I'm practically a celebrity myself!

That's how it goes, until it doesn't.

It's a domino effect. It's weird, because who the hell can't watch this cunt for years and NOT realize she's a piece of shit? But they come around. Slowly. Mostly.


----------



## this is my account (May 13, 2022)

Chantopolis tour guide said:


> Nope, not anymore!
> Austin Beezer former VIB: Fuck her!
> View attachment 3276572
> View attachment 3276573
> ...


And here's a YT short from another (ex-) VIB Ericka in America: "For you, Foodie Beauty"



[edit to fix the title and username]


----------



## Constellationzero (May 13, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> This twerp is something else.  Typical moronic beezer.  They all seem to come to the same conclusions after months and months of sucking on Clotso's ass.  "She only thinks about _herself_!"  "She's _selfish_!"  "She doesn't appreciate that I tried to be her _friend_!!"  As Chantal herself once put it so aptly, in one of the only instances in which she ever put _anything_ aptly, "people keep trying to infiltrate my life".  Austin was merely one more would-be infiltrator.  Another joker who sees a fat, unwashed, stoned, screeching monster with food smeared on her face and thinks to himself, "I wanna be her friend!".  Such nitwits then spend money on memberships and superchats and suck up to her with private messages until she tells them to fuck off.  Sandi and Ang learned this lesson (one hopes) a couple of weeks ago, as have dozens upon dozens of once-prominent beezers who vanished in a huff.  Then, they whine and cry about their mistreatment in public, as if they were so mercilessly wronged.
> 
> Not once has any of them ever said, "ya know what? 6000 pages of her behavior, compiled across five years at kiwifarms was right!  Maybe I should have believed it!"  They all seem to think they know her better than we do.
> 
> So, fuck off Austin, ya loser bitchboy.  It sure didn't take long for her to break _you_.   Unless you are part of the Plain Cheeseburger-Ashley Lamborghini-Sofa King triumvirate, you beezers will always learn.



Ya gotta like how these jackasses "announce" theirselves like they're at an 1800's Cotillion: "I was a BEEZER! But sadly, I just cannot support you any longer. I'm leaving!"

Like, don't go away mad. Just go away.


----------



## Buster Knows Best (May 13, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> This twerp is something else.  Typical moronic beezer.  They all seem to come to the same conclusions after months and months of sucking on Clotso's ass.  "She only thinks about _herself_!"  "She's _selfish_!"  "She doesn't appreciate that I tried to be her _friend_!!"  As Chantal herself once put it so aptly, in one of the only instances in which she ever put _anything_ aptly, "people keep trying to infiltrate my life".  Austin was merely one more would-be infiltrator.  Another joker who sees a fat, unwashed, stoned, screeching monster with food smeared on her face and thinks to himself, "I wanna be her friend!".  Such nitwits then spend money on memberships and superchats and suck up to her with private messages until she tells them to fuck off.  Sandi and Ang learned this lesson (one hopes) a couple of weeks ago, as have dozens upon dozens of once-prominent beezers who vanished in a huff.  Then, they whine and cry about their mistreatment in public, as if they were so mercilessly wronged.
> 
> Not once has any of them ever said, "ya know what? 6000 pages of her behavior, compiled across five years at kiwifarms was right!  Maybe I should have believed it!"  They all seem to think they know her better than we do.
> 
> So, fuck off Austin, ya loser bitchboy.  It sure didn't take long for her to break _you_.   Unless you are part of the Plain Cheeseburger-Ashley Lamborghini-Sofa King triumvirate, you beezers will always learn.


Very much this. A large number of ex-VIBs watch Chantal for months on end before jumping ship. During this time, they are exposed to repeated and flagrant instances of her deceit, arrogance, near total self-absorption, and general unmitigated cuntiness, and are more than happy to not only let it slide, but also defend her from critique by the trolls in her chat and the oh so despicable denizens of the Farms, all the while cleaning out her descending colon on the daily. It is typically only once they feel slighted by a lie that affects them personally, or an act of hostility from the ogress that is directed at them in particular, that they take umbrage. They then claim to have these faux moral epiphanies, make insufferable youtube vids reeking of hypocrisy, and/or slink off to populate the chats of reaction channels, where they seek out asspats for taking such a noble stand. So, yes, Austin, Sandy and horny Ang, and their ilk can fuck all the way off.


----------



## Just Some Bitch (May 15, 2022)

MEET MELISSA LYNN STATEN... a.k.a. AngelHands, AngelHornsLOL, BossAngel, Nader's #1 paypig and self-proclaimed head of harem PR.

 52 years old, born July 27, 1970.
2016 S Smithville Rd
Kettering, OH
I couldn't find a pic of the exact address, it keeps showing these apts, and the houses around it have higher numbers, so I believe it's a building in this complex.

 Cell: (937)418-9788
Landline: (937)396-0250
Emails: melissa.staten@rediffmail.com
terrysgirl30@yahoo.com




I got her FB from a harem defector, which is under "Melissa Stapleton"...

But I dug through the profile and found this, which clued me in to her real name


There was also this picture on her FB


Which matched up to this, and from there it was just a matter of more digging.



E to add middle name & fix small typos


----------



## PixieDoodle (May 15, 2022)

Just Some Bitch said:


> MEET MELISSA LYNN STATEN... a.k.a. AngelHands, AngelHornsLOL, BossAngel, Nader's #1 paypig and self-proclaimed head of harem PR.
> View attachment 3285325
> 52 years old, born July 27, 1970.
> 2016 S Smithville Rd
> ...


I suspect more into will be coming out about his faithful FWB as others jump ships. They should all feel stupid for giving cash to that grifter…but they lack the grey matter to realize it.


----------



## ADHD (May 21, 2022)

Austin Beezer went live again last night complaining about Chantal and then promptly removed it, after saying he was going to strike reuploads of his stream. I look forward to reading his letter to Null.

Archive of  BEEZER SCAMS, streamed May 20, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PublicChaos (May 21, 2022)

Bye, Austins Beezers!


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (May 28, 2022)

Lambo appeared in Nader’s Paneer livestream chat last night, and a few in the chat decided to grill her. 



Spoiler











































































Mama Paneer in the chat.










Lambs, chicken, beef, cheese etc 






I find it interesting when questioned the VIBS never say they support Chantal because they like her. 

I found this next comment on Just Sayings channel in the comments of her last upload. The Haydurs believe Gail Jones is Amy’s Life Journey. 




There is also a narrative a few Haydurs are pushing, they claim Sophia Maserati is Ms. Hussy.


----------



## Benet_Bandito284 (May 28, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Lambo appeared in Nader’s Paneer livestream chat last night, and a few in the chat decided to grill her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lambo, Cheeseburger, Sofa:  They're all living vicariously through Chantal.


----------



## Constellationzero (May 28, 2022)

I get the strange feeling LAAAAAAAAAAAAMBO doesn't look a thing like her profile picture. Just...a feeling...


----------



## Fatty2988 (May 28, 2022)

These are not my screenshots, but I guess a little while ago Che lost it in one of the discords (Edit: it turns out it was EGs VIB discord). Multiple people confirmed it was actually her account, but I can't personally confirm so take it as you will.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (May 28, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> These are not my screenshots, but I guess a little while ago Che lost it in one of the discords (Edit: it turns out it was EGs VIB discord). Multiple people confirmed it was actually her account, but I can't personally confirm so take it as you will.
> 
> View attachment 3329658
> View attachment 3329661


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the superchat, and I’ve been involved in secret trips to Elshamy, and I have over 300 confirmed streams. I am trained in chimp warfare and I’m the top commenter in the entire Canadian lard forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my words. You think you can get away with saying shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my network of beezers across the provinces and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, haydur. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you with my over seven hundred lbs, and that’s just with my giant fupa. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the Canadian Obesity Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have put down the fork. You didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit all over my chair and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## Tsundoku (May 29, 2022)

MCM Reacts and Stuff had a video with screenshots of Austin Beezer talking about striking videos, sending FB dick picks, and how he could expose the scam that some people believe is going on between DD, FB, and Nader. (Edit for spelling)

If it doesn't belong in this thread let me know.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 2, 2022)

Sofa King.
 For me he’s the worst VIB, something isn’t right with him.

Before Chantal had her VIB memberships but still did the livestreams in the days when KJ ruled with an iron fist I began noticing Sofa King.

I remember them because for a few weeks my dumbass thought the name was Sofia King. My stupidity aside I recall an interaction in the chat between Sofa and Amelia. (Another VIB)

They’d tried hooking up irl and it hadn’t worked apparently but I’ve noticed something about Sofa King.
 No one knows who he is, what he looks like even if he is a he. Whenever a woman asks him if he’s cute he says always “Ask Amelia she’s met me.” 

Then Amelia will confirm that Sofa is cute. Sometimes she will even encourage the female VIB to message Sofa. 
 Are we expected to believe this cute man is available for almost every FB livestream?
 Something doesn’t add up.

Sofa also has a weird flirty relationship with Ashley Lamborghini he’s always teasing her its quite obvious Sofa thinks of himself as the King of the VIBS and any woman he finds attractive he goes after using Amelia as his back up to confirm his words abt his appearance is true.
 Tonight we had this exchange in Chantal’s chicken pot pie livestream.















People have been so focused on Lambo being a catfish they’ve overlooked Amelia. (Do we know anything on her I’ve missed?) 
 It seems so odd she’s around to offer him to the other female VIBs, back up his claims.


----------



## PixieDoodle (Jun 3, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Sofa King.
> For me he’s the worst VIB, something isn’t right with him.
> 
> Before Chantal had her VIB memberships but still did the livestreams in the days when KJ ruled with an iron fist I began noticing Sofa King.
> ...


I wonder if it’s the same Amelia that Nader is threatening aka Prettyjeanius?


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 3, 2022)

PixieDoodle said:


> I wonder if it’s the same Amelia that Nader is threatening aka Prettyjeanius?


I’ll have to go back to Nader’s videos from just before the time he had that girlfriend that totally wasn’t Chantal.
 I’m sure that Amelia on Nader’s channel was a mod, maybe they are the same I can’t quite remember.

ETA:
I’ve found Nader’s Amelia. It appears she’s changed her name but this is not Chantal’s VIB Amelia.

Amelia from Nader’s channel is now named Sexy Goth Bad Girl Alexis.

SGBGA isn’t a VIB I just added this to show she isn’t the Amelia in Chantal’s chat who is ‘dating’ Sofa King.

ETA:
It took me a while, I had to go back a month to find the VIB Amelia in FB’s chat. It’s not common she’ll be in the chat. 
 Here she is, VIB Amelia , who is supposedly dating Sofa King.


----------



## stupid frog (Jun 5, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> These are not my screenshots, but I guess a little while ago Che lost it in one of the discords (Edit: it turns out it was EGs VIB discord). Multiple people confirmed it was actually her account, but I can't personally confirm so take it as you will.
> 
> View attachment 3329658
> View attachment 3329661



*I SWEAR ON THIS DISCORD*


----------



## shecameforcwc (Jun 5, 2022)

Finally I was waiting for this thread to happen.


----------



## Clotso Coof (Jun 6, 2022)

@Fatty2988 just caught this beauty in Chantal's chat,
CLEAN AND COOK STUFF WITH ME :-) IM HYPER​June 6th 2022 around 4:30pm EST:



> Curly Juarez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[my laptop is all 'tarded and won't take screenshots right now]


----------



## xIsabellax (Jun 7, 2022)

Hey so idk if any of you were watching Nader's Instagram livestream earlier, but at some point in the live some guy came on to talk to Nader and multiple people in the chat were accusing him of being sofa king for some reason. This is the guy:


Does anyone know why they think he's Sofa King and if there's any validity to these claims?


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 7, 2022)

From some sleuthing in the VIB 'haydur' discord. One of the members thinks they found sofa kings profile. They asked him several times in chat and he did the usual deflection saying it wasn't him.  I couldn't confirm it myself, and didn't think much of it until I noticed after people were questioning him about it, the profile was deleted. Here is the info I have. It seems  his name is Michael and he lives in NYC. I cannot confirm this dox, I'm posting in case someone wants to look more into this. The name of the instagram account was instagram.com/the.moreyouknow1234. This profile was found through Ashely Lamborghinis instagram account. Sorry if this is a dead end, but maybe it will lead to something. Apparently sofa has said in the past that he lives in NY.
.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 7, 2022)

xIsabellax said:


> Hey so idk if any of you were watching Nader's Instagram livestream earlier, but at some point in the live some guy came on to talk to Nader and multiple people in the chat were accusing him of being sofa king for some reason. This is the guy:
> 
> View attachment 3361090
> View attachment 3361091
> ...


I saw this guy somewhere Chantal related yesterday on YT.
 I googled the account name and he has a YT channel.
Life_with_Ron



> It seems his name is Michael and he lives in NYC.


Yes, NYC is where SK said he lived.


----------



## hourglass figure (Jun 7, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> From some sleuthing in the VIB 'haydur' discord. One of the members thinks they found sofa kings profile. They asked him several times in chat and he did the usual deflection saying it wasn't him.  I couldn't confirm it myself, and didn't think much of it until I noticed after people were questioning him about it, the profile was deleted. Here is the info I have. It seems  his name is Michael and he lives in NYC. I cannot confirm this dox, I'm posting in case someone wants to look more into this. The name of the instagram account was instagram.com/the.moreyouknow1234. This profile was found through Ashely Lamborghinis instagram account. Sorry if this is a dead end, but maybe it will lead to something. Apparently sofa has said in the past that he lives in NY.
> .
> View attachment 3361330View attachment 3361336



Is that Kermit the frog, Andy dicks ex fiancé? Hahaha  she gets around.


----------



## TwinkieBooBoo (Jun 7, 2022)

Clotso Coof said:


> @Fatty2988 just caught this beauty in Chantal's chat,
> CLEAN AND COOK STUFF WITH ME :-) IM HYPER​June 6th 2022 around 4:30pm EST:
> 
> 
> ...


They'll be back.

The only people who enjoy paying to be abused as much as Chantal are her VIBs.

Money well spent.


----------



## Clotso Coof (Jun 7, 2022)

Nader.Elshamy81 as in 1981? Is Nader pretending to be 41 yrs old? 
Nice try, Crackgrandpa. 


Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Yes, NYC is where SK said he lived.


Imagine being a gay man in New York City, and choosing to spend your time on Chantal.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 7, 2022)

Clotso Coof said:


> Nader.Elshamy81 as in 1981? Is Nader pretending to be 41 yrs old?
> Nice try, Crackgrandpa.
> 
> Imagine being a gay man in New York City, and choosing to spend your time on Chantal.


He’s not gay, according to SK he’s dating Amelia (another VIB) and they’re not committed that’s why he hits up the other female VIBs.



> Who the fuck is Sierra Spinella? Lola says "Ashley aka Sierra", but I thought Lambo was doxed awhile back and it added up.


I think I’m correct by saying there is another Ashley, she’s just called Ashley in the VIB chat.

ETA:
This is another instance of SK with the VIBs. In that discord chat someone asks Ariel if she sent nudes.
This is from Sunday’s livestream. The one before the ‘date’ 








This one proves SK isn’t too bright. You can change your location on YT easily. It takes two seconds, so just because Trinity’s location isn’t the same as Austin Beezer’s doesn’t mean a thing. 



Are these women flirting & potentially sending nudes to a guy with no prp?


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Jun 7, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> From some sleuthing in the VIB 'haydur' discord. One of the members thinks they found sofa kings profile. They asked him several times in chat and he did the usual deflection saying it wasn't him.  I couldn't confirm it myself, and didn't think much of it until I noticed after people were questioning him about it, the profile was deleted. Here is the info I have. It seems  his name is Michael and he lives in NYC. I cannot confirm this dox, I'm posting in case someone wants to look more into this. The name of the instagram account was instagram.com/the.moreyouknow1234. This profile was found through Ashely Lamborghinis instagram account. Sorry if this is a dead end, but maybe it will lead to something. Apparently sofa has said in the past that he lives in NY.
> .
> View attachment 3361328View attachment 3361329View attachment 3361330View attachment 3361336



Who the fuck is Sierra Spinella? Lola says "Ashley aka Sierra", but I thought Lambo was doxed awhile back and it added up.

ETA: Thanks for the correction @Ask My Dominatrix


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 7, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> He’s not gay, according to SK he’s dating Amelia (another VIB) and they’re not committed that’s why he hits up the other female VIBs.
> 
> 
> I think I’m correct by saying there is another Ashley, she’s just called Ashley in the VIB chat.
> ...


They were asking Ariel if she sent nudes because she's neghole pozzing and messaging Nader on Facebook. This very dumb girl was bragging saying she was going to send Nader her actual nudes.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 9, 2022)

Holly has changed her YT name and profile picture.



Holly, that angle  and darker hair color really don't work for you, unless your goal was to put your thinning hair on blast. 

This profile picture was much better, imho.


----------



## TeracottaPah (Jun 12, 2022)

ADHD said:


> I won't say that there aren't feeders sending her money, but if there are, I don't think she's aware of it. And they don't even need to request her to do anything. She's a disgusting hog, all on her own.
> 
> You know the broomstick didn't really happen, right? She was being hyperbolic and it was funny enough that it's now become cannon.
> 
> I think a lot of people find it hard to believe anyone but a feeder would give her such large sums of money.





TrainWreckSpotter said:


> The majority of her members are just like her.  Lazy fat asses.  They validate her, and she validates them.


Not only that, but we know in the playbacks, sJam's superchats don't show- meaning they refunded them, correct?
I've never heard of sJam being a feeder until today.
*Can anyone pinpoint the moment this was realized and drop the info down below? *
We don't need false info being spread over multiple pages, people run with it. Just like people really thinking Chantal took a broomstick in the ass.


----------



## BBJ_4_Ever (Jun 12, 2022)

TeracottaPah said:


> Not only that, but we know in the playbacks, sJam's superchats don't show- meaning they refunded them, correct?
> I've never heard of sJam being a feeder until today.
> *Can anyone pinpoint the moment this was realized and drop the info down below? *
> We don't need false info being spread over multiple pages, people run with it. Just like people really thinking Chantal took a broomstick in the ass.





chantalisfat said:


> View attachment 2413924
> 
> Superchats from "Sjam" with no messages.


From Aug 4, 2021


AvrilsMeatsuit said:


> TFW when you get $500 worth of superchats from your number 1 feeder VIB!
> View attachment 2511732
> No, really. This nigga Sjam needs to be institutionalized.
> View attachment 2511734


From Sep 4, 2021

These are 2 I could find.


----------



## TeracottaPah (Jun 13, 2022)

BBJ_4_Ever said:


> From Aug 4, 2021
> 
> From Sep 4, 2021
> 
> These are 2 I could find.


Thank you, @BBJ_4_Ever .
Ok, I will take the flack but I'm just re-iterating all we have from Sjam is crazy superchats that are charged back more often than not.


retro goddess said:


> This is for you.


Jesus H Christ. I never noticed until now how much larger her ass has grown. She looks like a melting cone from McDonald's.



Constellationzero said:


> Hey well alright sir,
> Here we go there and what are ya' gonna give for that gunt?
> I have a 400 poun' down here now 410 and now 425 and
> Now 435 and now there 450 now 460 will ya' give me 460
> ...


I think she's closer to 500 than 400. Maybe 440 at the lowest.


----------



## Chinead O’Beezer (Jun 13, 2022)

BBJ_4_Ever said:


> From Aug 4, 2021
> 
> From Sep 4, 2021
> 
> These are 2 I could find.



There are probably more because I’m 99% sure the farms  are where I learned about his love of lard. I can’t think of anywhere else I would have found that out as interest in specific VIBs tends to start here then the info makes its way to reaction channels. There was some sort of history that he has been following fat women all over YT.

And as I typed that I recalled that he is how I found my pet cow Stacey who is a totally innocuous but huge now 50 yr old  woman in Michigan who just vlogs about daily life, owns a ports-potty business and is essentially the anti -Chantal. She has two videos from 14 years ago that are SJam related which I just rewatched. In one she thanks him for sending her a package which included a toy for her dad’s dog,toys for her cat, chocolate mints, a chocolate Santa,a Winnie the Pooh pen, carmel whirls,Ferraro Rocher, a card with a note which she doesn’t read aloud, and two Canada keychains. At two points she directly calls him Tyler. Then in the second short video she says she is behind in her editing because she spent 127 minutes on a video call with him.

Further digging introduced another fat friend of Stacey’s doing a video where she thanks him for a card which is also from Canada and she calls him Tyler as well. At that type his username was apparently SJam2007. She says that she,Stacey and several others get together regularly communicate on something called stick cam? She mentions he has a channel and she will share the link but she didn’t.

Searching for SJam2007 led to two other fat women addressing him with videos. One was responding to a comment he apparently left asking her about her favorite soap operas. The second received a package similar to Stacey’s and it also had a Canadian themed gift.

This led to finding SJam Speaks. He followed  all the aforementioned women He shows his face on camera and is apparently in or near Quebec as the packaging on the food he reviews is in French and English.


			https://youtu.be/A2RqyBlMb14
		


So either there are two lard lovers called SJam or Tyler from near or in Quebec who has been following and interacting with fat women online for nearly 15 years is Chinny’s overly generous follower.

ETA: Dug a bit more and if that SJam is Chinny’s Sjam then he is Tyler Zehr


			https://m.facebook.com/tzehr


----------



## The Gunt Whisperer (Jun 13, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> This led to finding SJam Speaks. He followed  all the aforementioned women He shows his face on camera and is apparently in or near Quebec as the packaging on the food he reviews is in French and English.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/A2RqyBlMb14
> ...


It’s Canada.

Federal law requires that all food packaging be bilingual. Doesn’t matter if it’s Quebec or any other province - that’s just how our food is labeled. Some is more prominent than others.

Edit: 

He went to high school in Waterloo (Kitchener/Waterloo is about 100 km / 1 hour west of Toronto) and currently lives in Stratford. Southwestern Ontario… he’s a 5 hour drive from Chantal. She could have dropped in on her way to Windsor to meet Karlee.


----------



## I call shenanigans (Jun 13, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> .He shows his face on camera and is apparently in or near Quebec as the packaging on the food he reviews is in French and English.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/A2RqyBlMb14


I realise those videos are from 12 years ago, but he was not much more than a kid back then, 18-20 would be my guess. That would only make him 30-32 now. I'm not doubting you, just shocked that fat fetishists starts that young.


----------



## brooky (Jun 13, 2022)

I call shenanigans said:


> I realise those videos are from 12 years ago, but he was not much more than a kid back then, 18-20 would be my guess. That would only make him 30-32 now. I'm not doubting you, just shocked that fat fetishists starts that young.


Fetishes can start very young, pretty much along the same timelines as the rest of your sexuality. Maybe he had a fat mother, or maybe his first crush was a chubby girl. Even if that first crush was at 5 years old or something.


Spoiler: spergery



(ETA much is made about porn shaping young people's sexuality, but it starts earlier than that. This is very specific, but a lot of guys who are into rope bondage and are the right age will cite Penelope Pitstop as a sexual awakening. She was a character in Wacky Races,  a 60s cartoon for young children. She was often tied to the train tracks by the bad guy. It wasn't super sexualized beyond her being a pretty blonde woman who was tied up and needed saving. Obviously, damsels tied up goes back pretty much to ancient storytelling. Princess Leia in chains is another fetish icon that "awakened" some young boys. They don't know it's happening until later. Some girls, too. And there's plenty of 80s and 90s cartoons that featured the "young" team member, often a boy, in perilous situations or tied up. We know those cartoons are responsible for a spate of furries; they're also responsible for a spate of kinksters. Whether it becomes a harmless way to spice up their sex life later, or a fetish that completely consumes their lifestyle and makes them into fucking weirdos, depends entirely on how well adjusted they are as people all-around.)


Then things go haywire and get overexagerrated as time goes on. It might have even been as simple as him liking big tits when he was 12, seeking out bigger and bigger tits in porn, discovering BBW porn and then it's all downhill from there. Fetishes are strange. (Maybe he got the opposite sexual awakening from Princess Leia and Jaba the Hutt that other people get.)

And in cases like this, misogyny plays no small role. I don't want to unpick every potentially problematic kink because consenting adults and all. But fat fetishists get off on women being unhealthy, and shortening their lives. Being turned on by them struggling to breathe or getting stuck in things? It's like getting your rocks off watching a junkie shoot up. It's grotesque.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jun 13, 2022)

LOOOL under SJAMs video


> Fupa Trooper​40 minutes ago
> Are you the dude that pays Flabby Ugly a shit ton in supachats? Just curious.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 13, 2022)

Not only does this Sjam guy give piles of cash to Chantal, he has to be well aware that the piles of money go right to Nader.  Payments so Nader is willing to bang Chantal in a gross pay-by-the-hour motel room.  This is Peetz level cuckoldry and maybe even beyond.  What an absolute disaster.


----------



## Amphotericin B (Jun 13, 2022)

He’s not cucked if he only gets off on Chantel eating, being gross, and generally degrading herself. A fetishizer doesn’t typically see the person they fetishize as a whole person, they’re just focused on their fetish. 

That’s why a lot of super fat IG thots complain about men fetishizing them. A guy will focus on the fat or the eating instead of on them as a normal partner. This guy may not care what she does in her free time as long as he satisfies his fetish. These feeder guys don’t even fuck these women sometimes, they get off on the overeating/humiliation.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Jun 13, 2022)

I'd say a new player has entered the chat but I'm also too lazy to search for this guys PFP on stock image sites rn. 



Spoiler: Current CP post from her about "flirting"









Spoiler: The image by itself (for the pfp)









Spoiler: IG by the same name and PFP


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 13, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> View attachment 3348299


I can't stress enough how much of a goddamn idiot Peetz is. She'll say something troll-y to Chantal and then race over to FFG to superchat her and "brag" about the troll comment. Goddamn fucking moron. The amount of money she spends in memberships and superchats is ridiculous. She recently told FFG she has covid and I thought "good."

Chantal raged at Miss Holly a week or two ago so she (Miss Holly) sulked over to Piggy's channel (I think it was Piggy) to whine about it but she's right back in Chantal's chat.

As for Heartburn (a few pages back) who was arguing about supporting women with Lambo in fucking Nader's chat. What an absolute moron.

There's a VIB who has a cooking channel that mocks Nader's cooking - kind of funny until you realize she's a VIB and gives money to Chantal to give to Nader. Idiot. (AnnoyingCatVoice or something like that).

You really need to be a special kind of stupid to support these clowns.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Jun 13, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> There's a VIB who has a cooking channel that mocks Nader's cooking


MaryCab is the one I think you mean. She is FOH, her s/o is BOH and she has a pretty direct view on where/how he fucks up like 95%  of what he makes.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 13, 2022)

Extra Dainty Gorl said:


> MaryCab is the one I think you mean. She is FOH, her s/o is BOH and she has a pretty direct view on where/how he fucks up like 95%  of what he makes.


No, definitely not her. She's not a VIB, it's AnnoyingCatVoice or something like that. I don't know what FOH or BOH is.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Jun 13, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> No, definitely not her. She's not a VIB, it's AnnoyingCatVoice or something like that. I don't know what FOH or BOH is.


FOH = Front of House (servers, waiters/waitresses, host/hostesses, anyone you see for a very limited or "not at my table" time at high-quality restaurants)
BOH= Back of House (chefs, cooks, prep-cooks, dishwashers, anyone you wouldn't see  at all if you were dining at most high-quality restaurants)

AnnoyingCatVoice hasn't been on for a while either, and I think they did have a channel that was "pointing out some flaws" of Naders cooking. I'll try to find it (and edit this post if I can, give me like 2 min)

UnbelievablyAnnoyingCatVoice  > found it.
Seems to be "no commentary" but also "fixes" his recipes, if you can call them that.


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 13, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> There are probably more because I’m 99% sure the farms  are where I learned about his love of lard. I can’t think of anywhere else I would have found that out as interest in specific VIBs tends to start here then the info makes its way to reaction channels. There was some sort of history that he has been following fat women all over YT.
> 
> And as I typed that I recalled that he is how I found my pet cow Stacey who is a totally innocuous but huge now 50 yr old  woman in Michigan who just vlogs about daily life, owns a ports-potty business and is essentially the anti -Chantal. She has two videos from 14 years ago that are SJam related which I just rewatched. In one she thanks him for sending her a package which included a toy for her dad’s dog,toys for her cat, chocolate mints, a chocolate Santa,a Winnie the Pooh pen, carmel whirls,Ferraro Rocher, a card with a note which she doesn’t read aloud, and two Canada keychains. At two points she directly calls him Tyler. Then in the second short video she says she is behind in her editing because she spent 127 minutes on a video call with him.
> 
> ...


If you look at the channels SjamSpeaks follows you'll find his old youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/sjam2007

He also links it in his about section:
Description
Thanks for stopping by check out my mail channel Sjam2007
THANKS SO MUCH!
Please Direct all E-mails to SjamSpeaks@gmail.com
THANKS YA! you_tube_addict_sjam2007@yahoo.com
Links
http://www.youtube.com/sjam2007

His facebook page says hes a Laser Operator at Emtek. This guy isn't making tons of money to donate to pigs, probably less than $50k a year based on salaries for similar positions.

Found an old blog where he mentions stickcam again appears he lives in Canada: https://www.blogger.com/profile/11470861368451623766
Videos from two other women he donates to from back in 2008: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YMRXKhNlqI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0X9dIaTs_g https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYABtlZlBNU

Based on facebook he's around 35 years old and a total stud (photo cropped as all his selfies appear to be with children):

And a picture from 2013 that matches the person from the youtube channel:


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 13, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> If you look at the channels SjamSpeaks follows you'll find his old youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/sjam2007
> 
> He also links it in his about section:
> Description
> ...


The last picture, he looks like a budget David Dobrik


----------



## dollastoho (Jun 13, 2022)

Sjam defending himself poorly in the comments of "BUDGET PIZZA"..


----------



## JohnnyCake (Jun 14, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Holly has changed her YT name and profile picture.
> View attachment 3370630
> View attachment 3370638
> Holly, that angle  and darker hair color really don't work for you, unless your goal was to put your thinning hair on blast.
> ...



She looks like Kathleen Turner auditioning for a role as the Penguin


----------



## Boolossus (Jun 14, 2022)

Grape Chia said:


> *RE: Ashley Lamborghini Dox*
> 
> Not a catfish.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out this profile? She looks like a plain cheeseburger kinda gal.



			https://www.instagram.com/burnt_cheeseburger_/


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Jun 14, 2022)

Boolossus said:


> Have you checked out this profile? She looks like a plain cheeseburger kinda gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if this is what you were implying, but I don't think that's PC.

Here's her twitter and her youtube as well, she frequently pops into DammitDani's streams and talks shit.


----------



## TeaTime42 (Jun 14, 2022)

Delilah Radio Show said:


> Not sure if this is what you were implying, but I don't think that's PC.
> 
> Here's her twitter and her youtube as well, she frequently pops into DammitDani's streams and talks shit.


Agree, I believe she was the third "cheeseburger" profile to show up in Chantal's chat, after "cheeseburgers with pickles rule". This one has been around the shortest, I believe.


----------



## Boolossus (Jun 14, 2022)

TeaTime42 said:


> Agree, I believe she was the third "cheeseburger" profile to show up in Chantal's chat, after "cheeseburgers with pickles rule". This one has been around the shortest, I believe.


I don't think either profile on youtube or twitter disqualify her as being the PC. I think PC would have created a new profile not under their main youtube name to make videos. It would make sense so they avoid any 'negativity'. In fact the profile being so new leads me to believe it was created as an alt to the PC account.


----------



## Fat Capivara (Jun 15, 2022)

I was watching yesterday's Yaba stream and when she played the video from Jun 21 I noticed that at the time the queen VIBezeer was the annoying HI Marissa!!, what happened to her? any juicy story? not sure why I don't recall this shit


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 15, 2022)

Marissa was doxxed in the Chantal thread and she slowly faded from Chantal’s chat. At least that’s how I observed it happen, maybe something happened after that I don’t know about.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jun 16, 2022)

A selection of chat retardation from Chantal’s stream when she revealed she sold her tv.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 16, 2022)

From one of yesterdays livestreams … I’m sorry I forgot which one there’s so many. How Sofa King met Amelia, a true VIB love story.




Dating someone yet flirt with every young woman in the chat and have Amelia back him up abt how cute he is. It doesn’t make sense to me, unless Sofa King is Nader & Amelia is D2. 

I haven’t gone back to April yet, I will when I find some free time. I’ve tried looking for a SM account for Amelia but haven’t been successful to this point.


----------



## Boolossus (Jun 16, 2022)

So this comment left on Chantals most recent post is interesting 





I am trying to find some sort of screen shot from the supposed live stream sjam did driving the Chantal's home. This is all I have been able to find so far. It appears he might be using this channel and deleting his live stream.

This guy has several accounts, and if you do a search for "sjam2007" in youtube you can find a plethora of women responding to his 'tags' from way back in the day. Does anyone else have screenshots or recorded livestreams from this user?


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 16, 2022)

Boolossus said:


> So this comment left on Chantals most recent post is interesting
> 
> View attachment 3394361
> 
> ...


He deleted everything, including that drunk ramblings stream. Everything on that sjam2007 channel is gone, the roadtrip video was originally pending, then he privated it.  He apparently went to the villa to stalk Chantal, and she did not want him there. A VIB mentions in Nader's chat that sjam was driving drunk to go see her on a 'roadtrip.'




Chantal posted this as her CP:



Reminder that SJAM is fat and no one will have sex with him (photo cropped again as all his selfies are with children):


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 16, 2022)

This Sjam dude a failed vlogger or something? Asides from all of the videos on his SjamSpeaks channel, wayback machine shows that his main channel used to be even more active than when he first started appearing around Chantal.


			https://web.archive.org/web/20080306204126/https://www.youtube.com/user/sjam2007
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20091125024838/https://www.youtube.com/user/sjam2007
		

Blog Archive: https://archive.ph/331xV

Nothing really relevant to today since it's 2008/2009 stuff, claims his birthday is Oct 31 in an old bio.


----------



## HAMS Sandwich (Jun 16, 2022)

Maybe this is late so, but it turns out Sjam has a reputation for sending fat women gifts, he has a YouTube channel, or had one which I think has been deleted which is different to the SJam speaks account called sjam2007.

I believe this account has now been deleted. But if you search the name on YouTube you can see reactions from other big gorls thanking him for sending them things. To combine this with the reveal from a few pages back, the dox the other kiwi revealed is correct, as the woman refers to him as Tyler in the video.

Not only this video, there are other videos from other chonker women who quote him by name. So he’s been doing this for at least 14 years (the date of one of the response videos).

The guy seems to be a mentally unstable chubby chaser. I hope someone finds the video of him driving to gunt, it sounds like less than 20 people saw it live


----------



## Itspinklava (Jun 16, 2022)

SJAM in Chantal’s chat right now:


----------



## Chuck Coal (Jun 16, 2022)

Lame Entropy said:


> This Sjam dude a failed vlogger or something? Asides from all of the videos on his SjamSpeaks channel, wayback machine shows that his main channel used to be even more active than when he first started appearing around Chantal.
> 
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20080306204126/https://www.youtube.com/user/sjam2007
> ...


Lmao one of his listed hobbies is “spending money”. Sorry..lol I just find that pretty funny given his generous pay pig status with Chantal.
You spend that moola SJam.. throw it at them fatties until they love you.


----------



## dollastoho (Jun 16, 2022)

Chuck Coal said:


> You spend that moola SJam.. throw it at them fatties until they love you.


We've all seen how well that worked for Chantal with Nads lol. You'd think Sjam would know better. 

More proof that like attracts like, birds of a feather and all....


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 16, 2022)

I call shenanigans said:


> How close you were...at least SJam appears to have money, unlike Karate Joe.


I've heard people mention that he's a drunk and pops pills so this does beg the question, where does a big fat pill popping alcoholic get that kind of money?  Without a livestream of course.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 16, 2022)

Spoiler: sjam continues to dig the hole































































































Gonna have to call some serious "bullshit" on this one. Holly would absolutely meet Chantal if she expressed even the smallest interest in it.


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 16, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I've heard people mention that he's a drunk and pops pills so this does beg the question, where does a big fat pill popping alcoholic get that kind of money?  Without a livestream of course.



Could just live with his parents, who make a decent amount financially and support his lazy, drug-addicted ass. You see it all the time on shows like Intervention.


----------



## StickyClits (Jun 16, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I've heard people mention that he's a drunk and pops pills so this does beg the question, where does a big fat pill popping alcoholic get that kind of money?  Without a livestream of course.


Government assistance, loans, asking friends and family for money under false pretenses , unemployment money, SSI, stealing, pawning items, prostitution, or he's able to work a job and save the pills and booze for later . This is just half a list since addicts find ANY way to get their fix


----------



## AnchorageC0h0rt (Jun 16, 2022)

Sjam2007 apparently has been on disability.  And if you google sjam2007 his blogger comes up.

ETA link to blog: https://www.blogger.com/profile/11470861368451623766


----------



## CyberCakes88 (Jun 16, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> There are probably more because I’m 99% sure the farms  are where I learned about his love of lard. I can’t think of anywhere else I would have found that out as interest in specific VIBs tends to start here then the info makes its way to reaction channels. There was some sort of history that he has been following fat women all over YT.
> 
> And as I typed that I recalled that he is how I found my pet cow Stacey who is a totally innocuous but huge now 50 yr old  woman in Michigan who just vlogs about daily life, owns a ports-potty business and is essentially the anti -Chantal. She has two videos from 14 years ago that are SJam related which I just rewatched. In one she thanks him for sending her a package which included a toy for her dad’s dog,toys for her cat, chocolate mints, a chocolate Santa,a Winnie the Pooh pen, carmel whirls,Ferraro Rocher, a card with a note which she doesn’t read aloud, and two Canada keychains. At two points she directly calls him Tyler. Then in the second short video she says she is behind in her editing because she spent 127 minutes on a video call with him.
> 
> ...


I believe it is him. Tyler Zehr on Facebook. Looks just like him. Even lives like Chantal too. Look at that spotless background..


----------



## Benet_Bandito284 (Jun 16, 2022)

CyberCakes88 said:


> I believe it is him. Tyler Zehr on Facebook. Looks just like him. Even lives like Chantal too. Look at that spotless background..


A VIBeezer who wants her AND comes with a kid?  What more could she want at this point.


----------



## solidus (Jun 16, 2022)

Parasocial relationships ≠ real relationships.

The gunt’s supporters aren’t exactly the most stable folks going around either. Of all the outcomes she could have had with a crazed supporter, this one is probably the best she could hope for.


----------



## dollastoho (Jun 16, 2022)

CyberCakes88 said:


> I believe it is him. Tyler Zehr on Facebook. Looks just like him. Even lives like Chantal too. Look at that spotless background..


Peep the huge liquor bottle within reach..


ETA- shotglass..


----------



## Boolossus (Jun 16, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I've heard people mention that he's a drunk and pops pills so this does beg the question, where does a big fat pill popping alcoholic get that kind of money?  Without a livestream of course.


I think it is his salary from Accumetal, it's a metal fabrication company.



But recently it looks like he broke his leg.. I wonder if he is still on leave from his injury? I think he might be abusing his prescription from this injury and drinking/driving. The post is from April 13th of this year. https://www.facebook.com/tzehr/photos


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 16, 2022)

Boolossus said:


> I think it is his salary from Accumetal, it's a metal fabrication company.
> View attachment 3395833
> But recently it looks like he broke his leg.. I wonder if he is still on leave from his injury? I think he might be abusing his prescription from this injury and drinking/driving. The post is from April 13th of this year. https://www.facebook.com/tzehr/photos
> 
> View attachment 3395838


My lazy google search of "Laser Operator Factory Worker" brought up a glassdoor result that said they make about 65k a year.  Salary.com shows a median of $24 an hour.  Imagine getting a factory job in North America in this day and age to throw it all away for liquor and fat women.  Bet he knows someone who got him in.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 16, 2022)

Crossposting from Chantal's thread: Sjam has now been blocked.


----------



## Rotogravure (Jun 17, 2022)

So, hopefully I am doing this right.   SJAM went live after Chantal blocked one of his accounts, and deleted it.  But thankfully, someone named Nashie Queen caught it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## I__quit (Jun 17, 2022)

AnchorageC0h0rt said:


> ETA link to blog: https://www.blogger.com/profile/11470861368451623766


Skimmed it for anything note-worthy and now I'm very, very bored. Basic _dear diary, today I... _entries, complaining about work and the weather. The only things slightly interesting are the first two entries, one showing that at a younger age (high school) he was corresponding with at least one bigger woman, and the other stating he was very large himself.


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 17, 2022)

Just to confirm the dox (not that we didn't already know). This dummy posted this comment in response to someone today. He was insistent his dox was sooooo wrong, must be a strange coincidence that someone else that totally isn't him also went to Ottawa today to stalk a fat hog as well.


----------



## Whyjustwhy (Jun 17, 2022)

I don't think this has been posted yet- Sjam gives major potential spree killer vibes.



			https://youtu.be/-_kybCm1zcI
		


https://youtube.com/shorts/8fvdyJg-yvw?feature=share
He's super angry and Chantal better lay off the pretend bad bitch act with this dude.  If she's smart she will play nice and detach.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 17, 2022)

Since Sjam turned out to be a nut, I figured I'd go take a peek through my old screenshots.


BBJ_4_Ever said:


> From Aug 4, 2021


Asking how much it costs to be a moderator:

Drops $100

Wanting to pay her more money to continue streaming:

$200? $1000?

"Costs a lot to get her attention"

Drops another $50

Says Chantal is close to him

"Just for once wanted her attention"

Drops another $100

Says FFG will roast him

Drops $50

"I'm a local fan"

Asks again how much it costs to be a moderator




BBJ_4_Ever said:


> From Sep 4, 2021


----------



## Karmah (Jun 17, 2022)

CyberCakes88 said:


> I believe it is him. Tyler Zehr on Facebook. Looks just like him. Even lives like Chantal too. Look at that spotless background..
> View attachment 3395439


And we have a match!  That IS him.


----------



## High Hedgie (Jun 17, 2022)

Whyjustwhy said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet- Sjam gives major potential spree killer vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like she's met someone just as batshit as she is.   And if he has receipts of their conversations it is not going to look or go well for her.  I believe Nader has something more planned which is why he is not dropping his, but this guy has nothing to lose.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 17, 2022)

Whyjustwhy said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet- Sjam gives major potential spree killer vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is worth archiving.  And man, she sure does attract fuckups, doesn't she?  Sjam sure doesn't reflect well on the rest of the Beezers.

And everybody sure is sue happy these days...

Here's a different one:


----------



## Chihiro (Jun 17, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Since Sjam turned out to be a nut, I figured I'd go take a peek through my old screenshots.
> 
> Asking how much it costs to be a moderator:
> View attachment 3396480
> ...


this proves too that they were in contact in some form on insta before this. I remember this shit, and I remember talking in chat about how weird this psycho was even then. I know i'm not alone in the belief that she led him on in some way for money, i'm not 100% on it, but i'm fairly sure of it.

ETA: What would we do without you @ADHD Awesome work.


----------



## solidus (Jun 17, 2022)

Rotogravure said:


> So, hopefully I am doing this right.   SJAM went live after Chantal blocked one of his accounts, and deleted it.  But thankfully, someone named Nashie Queen caught it.
> View attachment 3396390



He looks like Karatejoe and Lucas Werner’s love child.


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 17, 2022)

Rotogravure said:


> So, hopefully I am doing this right.   SJAM went live after Chantal blocked one of his accounts, and deleted it.  But thankfully, someone named Nashie Queen caught it.
> View attachment 3396390


Here's the longer clip:


----------



## _justlurking (Jun 17, 2022)

Whyjustwhy said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet- Sjam gives major potential spree killer vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw JustSayin repost the same video but she didn't credit Sandy and put her watermarks on the video even. Lmao. 
She even commented on JS's video.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 17, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> Here's the longer clip:


Archive of ‘Foodie Snowey’ Deleted video rage from SJAM a disgruntled VIB:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Jun 17, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> Here's the longer clip:


The unintelligible whispering at the end when the screen goes black is the creepiest part. 

I don't have a clip or a timestamp, but the night before this happened, Chantal was kind of baiting Sjam with statements like "Can you imagine if you and I were married, Sjam?" and "Would you ever cheat on me, Sjam?" (I saw it somewhere in Pulpy's stream).

It's actually surprising it took this long for some weirdo to drive to her house.  

And she won't change her behavior to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Poutine It Here (Jun 17, 2022)

Boolossus said:


> But recently it looks like he broke his leg.. I wonder if he is still on leave from his injury? I think he might be abusing his prescription from this injury and drinking/driving.



This is from yesterday on his Facebook


----------



## goddessalthena (Jun 17, 2022)

Sjam has the same couch as Gunt. This is real stalker shit.


----------



## rebel support (Jun 17, 2022)

goddessalthena said:


> Sjam has the same couch as Gunt. This is real stalker shit.View attachment 3396791


I would rather sit on Sjam's couch tho, so much cleaner!

I think at the end of the whisper video he is saying "I want you to do it, I want to see you do it". 
My theory: 
Sjam paid Chantel to do something that was too far for even her to do online/or he paid her to meet with him to do something in person. Maybe sitting on a giant cake naked or something feederish. Chantel took the money out of withdrawal desperation, without thinking about the follow through (junkies gonna junk, I guess) 
And he wants her to do this feeder thing more than he even wants his money back. 
Stalker arc is surely gonna be more interesting than Nader.



StickyClits said:


> Government assistance, loans, asking friends and family for money under false pretenses , unemployment money, SSI, stealing, pawning items, prostitution, or he's able to work a job and save the pills and booze for later . This is just half a list since addicts find ANY way to get their fix


Payout for the leg injury, caring for an elderly mother, inheritance?


----------



## Malory (Jun 17, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> This is worth archiving.  And man, she sure does attract fuckups, doesn't she?  Sjam sure doesn't reflect well on the rest of the Beezers.
> 
> And everybody sure is sue happy these days...
> 
> Here's a different one:





Fatty2988 said:


> Here's the longer clip:


Sjam sure didn’t mind the snow when he thought he could drive up to the Villa. Where did he originally stream?

In her latest live gunt claims she had to block him on Instagram  because he was calling her so much. Claims to have receipts but hasn’t shown them yet.


----------



## Billie Ross (Jun 17, 2022)

LoL, get real SJam, the GUNT doesn't like Fatsos. 
Maybe Sjam was the inspiration behind the "FUPA guy".


----------



## High Hedgie (Jun 17, 2022)

rebel support said:


> I would rather sit on Sjam's couch tho, so much cleaner!
> 
> I think at the end of the whisper video he is saying "I want you to do it, I want to see you do it".
> My theory:
> ...


I amped up the volume and  I hear "hold still, hold still, let me see you do it."  I think he was trying to fiddle with his phone and get the live turned off since he dropped it and talking to himself.  

I think he was paying her the same way he was paying the other fatties he has paid in the past, trying to get her attention.  She flirted with him online the same way she flirts with all men, including Sofa King.  She probably flirted even more in DM's, which is why she won't show that she never responded.  Why not throw up her DM's with him and show she didn't know he was coming and he's lying?  Because he's not.  She was getting male attention and he was sending her money, maybe even more money off of YouTube.  

It also didn't sound like he was coming to Ottowa alone.  I could swear there was one message I saw that said something about "WE were coming sightseeing".  I got the impression he was with family or something, which made sense once someone posted that he had the bum leg.  

I do wonder what she has said in those messages though that make him think he can sue her.  If he puts up receipts on his channel somehow of her messages knowing he was coming and in any way encouraging it, she may be fucked.


----------



## Ihatejackscalfani (Jun 17, 2022)

So, apparently Sjam is going live  to spill the beans on Chantal tonight.

*FOODIE BEAUTY THE SNOWQUEEN*

https://youtu.be/kHAdqpJ9R-s (I apologize I don't know how to embed videos on an Android phone)


----------



## dollastoho (Jun 17, 2022)

From Sjam"s aka Tyler's Facebook
Chubby chaser LMAO..



Ihatejackscalfani said:


> So, apparently Sjam is going live  to spill the beans on Chantal tonight.
> 
> *FOODIE BEAUTY THE SNOWQUEEN*
> 
> https://youtu.be/kHAdqpJ9R-s (I apologize I don't know how to embed videos on an Android phone)


ETA Sjam live was scheduled for last night apparently.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jun 17, 2022)

He's Russel Greer without the harelip.


----------



## Ponzo (Jun 17, 2022)

Sjam is really fucking creepy, seems like he has a pattern and has been all over the fatty section on youtube for over a decade.

There is this obese lady that has been doing vlogs since the early days of youtube, her name is Stacey. She seems pretty nice unlike Chantal.



Guess who sent her shit too? Ding ding ding.
















edit: Also, since Sjam has been outed as a feeder, is it confirmed that he was the paneer guy that has been paying chins to eat paneer?


----------



## AnchorageC0h0rt (Jun 17, 2022)

ButterMyMuffin said:


> The unintelligible whispering at the end when the screen goes black is the creepiest part.
> 
> I don't have a clip or a timestamp, but the night before this happened, Chantal was kind of baiting Sjam with statements like "Can you imagine if you and I were married, Sjam?" and "Would you ever cheat on me, Sjam?" (I saw it somewhere in Pulpy's stream).
> 
> ...


Sorry if this has already been posted, these clips show those convos:

https://youtu.be/MCBLEp9HWpU



			https://youtu.be/nXIET02AeiM


----------



## DoorPost101 (Jun 17, 2022)

This Sjam guy is really bad news. He seems impulsive in a way that Nadar isn't, and that's dangerous. Nadar knows there's certain lines he can't cross without risking his paypig cutting him off. Sjam has no such concerns. I'd say Chantal should watch out, but we know she won't.


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Jun 17, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Sjam is really fucking creepy, seems like he has a pattern and has been all over the fatty section on youtube for over a decade.
> 
> There is this obese lady that has been doing vlogs since the early days of youtube, her name is Stacey. She seems pretty nice unlike Chantal.


















Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WickedlyWonderful (Jun 17, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Sjam is really fucking creepy, seems like he has a pattern and has been all over the fatty section on youtube for over a decade.
> 
> There is this obese lady that has been doing vlogs since the early days of youtube, her name is Stacey. She seems pretty nice unlike Chantal.
> 
> ...


I ran into her channel a few years ago. She’s a total sweetheart. I remember Sjam now, back then. He is/was a good friend of hers and I don’t think they had a falling out or anything.  Just drifted apart,  as friends do sometimes.  Chantel can’t even fake being nice to these VIBers.


----------



## Ponzo (Jun 17, 2022)

Delilah Radio Show said:


> View attachment 3397575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found something even creepier. When you search for "Sjam2007" on Youtube, this video comes up. Apparently "Tyler" sent pajamas and clothes for some womans kids and she made them thank him. 





WickedlyWonderful said:


> I ran into her channel a few years ago. She’s a total sweetheart. I remember Sjam now, back then. He is/was a good friend of hers and I don’t think they had a falling out or anything.  Just drifted apart,  as friends do sometimes.  Chantel can’t even fake being nice to these VIBers.



I really wonder what his deal is? Failed youtube career and trying to cling on to other youtuber combined with a fat fetish?

Credit where credit is due tho, he was a pinoeer when it comes to shitty food reviews on youtube.


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jun 17, 2022)

Ihatejackscalfani said:


> So, apparently Sjam is going live  to spill the beans on Chantal tonight.
> 
> *FOODIE BEAUTY THE SNOWQUEEN*
> 
> https://youtu.be/kHAdqpJ9R-s (I apologize I don't know how to embed videos on an Android phone)


This appears to be a live that was scheduled for yesterday that sjam forgot he scheduled.

Just posting this because I saw a lot of people asking what his IG is. I managed to find it last night, but sadly it's private. https://www.instagram.com/tytyblah/


----------



## TrainWreckSpotter (Jun 17, 2022)

It's going to piss Chins off to no end when she finds out that that she wasn't Sjam's One and Only.  She was just Fat YouTube Gorl of the Moment.


----------



## Becky Goodhair (Jun 17, 2022)

Delilah Radio Show said:


> View attachment 3397575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this basically kid travelled to hang out with a bunch of middle-aged chunksters. Wow.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 17, 2022)

I've been thinking that he reminded me of someone but I just couldn't put my finger on it.  Everything from his massive head to his weird nasal voice.  Even owning the same shit as the person he's obsessed with.  It just dawned on me.

Jacob Sockness

Maybe he's a wizard too.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Jun 17, 2022)

Delilah Radio Show said:


> View attachment 3397575
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed it, but is that "Christian" girl with him his sister?

Fucking weird to bring your sister with you to meet fat internet strangers for your birthday.


----------



## I__quit (Jun 17, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Sjam is really fucking creepy, seems like he has a pattern and has been all over the fatty section on youtube for over a decade.
> 
> There is this obese lady that has been doing vlogs since the early days of youtube, her name is Stacey. She seems pretty nice unlike Chantal.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: heidi got mail







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: It's Sjam's Fault







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Sjam got your package today







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Thanks tyler 2







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: Thanks tyler 1







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Archived a handful since she's still an active user and the comments on her old videos about SJam are starting. Videos might disappear.


----------



## sentfrommyiphone (Jun 17, 2022)

I__quit said:


> Spoiler: heidi got mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these idiots just can't leave unrelated people alone, can they? the hell is this woman supposed to do with them all clamoring?


----------



## High Hedgie (Jun 17, 2022)

Sorry if I missed this and it is already posted.  Currently mobile kiwi hedgie


----------



## ADHD (Jun 17, 2022)

High Hedgie said:


> Sorry if I missed this and it is already posted.  Currently mobile kiwi hedgie


Archive of Foody Beauty's and Sjams interaction june 15th:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Guntanator (Jun 17, 2022)

Wow what a small world!!! I actually like Stacey. I used to call her "chins" when I had stumbled upon her back in the day. I remember in real time when Tyler went to visit. I thought it was so incredibly awkward and strange. What did this quiet Canadian kid want with chins and her gaggle of friends? But today, once again I am faced with this magnificent gift. When cows collide! We've come full circle. I'm ready to retire from the internet


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jun 17, 2022)

Guntanator said:


> Wow what a small world!!! I actually like Stacey. I used to call her "chins" when I had stumbled upon her back in the day. I remember in real time when Tyler went to visit. I thought it was so incredibly awkward and strange. What did this quiet Canadian kid want with chins and her gaggle of friends? But today, once again I am faced with this magnificent gift. When cows collide! We've come full circle. I'm ready to retire from the internet


I used to watch her way back in the day too. I'm surprised she's still alive tbh. I remember seeing Tyler and thinking it was odd at best.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 17, 2022)

sjam live now:


----------



## vlcsr (Jun 17, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> sjam live now:


Wow, he’s got the Chantal Apology down pat - “I was drunk and I apologized anyway and she didn’t show THAT!” 

He even has the ratface.


----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Jun 18, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> sjam live now:


This is the dollar store version of Mark David Chapman.


----------



## Basic0female (Jun 18, 2022)

Just found SJAM on live telling his side, been going a while.  



			https://youtu.be/Rsc9ECKPQOA


----------



## DongMiguel (Jun 18, 2022)

Basic0female said:


> Just found SJAM on live telling his side, been going a while.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Rsc9ECKPQOA



He looks like a more male version of Chantal ... if she was 100 lbs lighter.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## ButterMyMuffin (Jun 18, 2022)

This dude is fucking _weird._ He is the quintessential creepy stalker in every movie you have ever seen. 

But we are watching it in real time!

Notice how he says over and over "I am not attracted to Chantal. She is not my type. I just wanted to say hi."  And then completely fucking mini rages every so often *"She will let any dick inside of her, but she can't say hi to me?"*


----------



## Ben Lurkin' (Jun 18, 2022)

Beezer comment from SJam's "Setting The Record Straight" live stream:





Did SJam actually _buy_ Gunts' _unwashed crotch rags_ from Nads?

Can anyone confirm this abject debased madness?


----------



## Bubbafat (Jun 18, 2022)

Ben Lurkin' said:


> Beezer comment from SJam's "Setting The Record Straight" live stream:
> 
> View attachment 3399561
> 
> ...


He said it wasn't him.


----------



## nunya (Jun 18, 2022)

Ben Lurkin' said:


> Beezer comment from SJam's "Setting The Record Straight" live stream:
> 
> View attachment 3399561
> 
> ...



Nope, that was Diane, one of Nader's mods. They had a fall-out in part due to his failing to send the goods - Diane was the "betch" he was going off on a week or two back, she's a woman in her late 60's or 70's.


----------



## Ben Lurkin' (Jun 18, 2022)

Sjam's chat is nutz_...lul, like him..._A lot of VIBidiots in there.








...and who the hell is kiwi girl? _(Whoever this Geezer-Beezer is, on this one following issue, she's not wrong..)._


----------



## hourglass figure (Jun 18, 2022)

Sitting through the 3 hour Sjam video because I hate myself and this is the most interesting thing to happen in the chinnyverse for a while and this dude is 100 percent one of those feel entilted to your time/body “nice guys” (or whatever the kids call it these days) who will buy you a drink without asking if you want one and then get angry and call you a slut when you refuse to suck their dick as a thank you.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jun 18, 2022)

I didn't think he was so bad.  He's a sad sack loser to be sure.  He's been out of work for 6 months (due to a leg injury, but still...doesn't he have a job where he can sit down?).  He's an alkie who also appears to be a bad drunk (being an alkie is never good, but if you have to be one, good drunks are far more lovable than bad drunks).  He is obsessed with Chantal to the point that he appears to be visibly jealous of Nader, and righteously pissed about how she "lets guys she doesn't even know meet her in the parking lot and get inside her", a point he (insanely) repeated about a dozen times, looking visibly riled each time.  He admits he gave her money because he liked the attention she gave him, which was evidently little more than "hiiiii sjam!" in her livestreams.  He says he is not gay, but bi-curious (not sayin' anything wrong with that, but I'm an old fart who thinks 'bi-curious' _is_ gay).  He's in his thirties but lives with a roommate (again, this isn't a crime, but it also doesn't scream success).  He's very wound up about certain Beezers who give him shit.

So, it is safe to say: this guy has got issues.

In his defense, he pointed out that he called her 30 times in one day just once, when she was drunk off her ass (the infamous school shooting stream...I think?).  I do recall his posting in Beezer Chat something like "Answer your phone!  I have called 30 times!!"  While this is pretty crazy, he defends it by saying he wanted to tell her to cool down a little, and make sure she was OK.  I think that is a stupid thing to do, but I can kind of imagine the impulse, if he felt they were internet friends and not merely in a star/fan relationship.  When Chantal showed his DMs and calls, it looked like he was calling her nonstop for months, but most (80-90%) of those calls were made on this one day.  Only a handful of the others were on different days, and it didn't seem like he tried more than once or twice on the other days.  This doesn't make him appear sane, but it does mitigate how insane she made him look.

As for his "history" of hanging with fat ladies, he says they are just friends and that he is still friends with them.  He met them when he was 16 or 17.  He sent them some Canadian money just as a souvenir because it is colorful, and sent some dollar store items for the kid.  He claims he is not sexually or romantically interested in Chantal, doesn't like gunt (or 'fupa' as he calls it), and even said (paraphrase) "how can you think I am into her that way?  What, you think the bald head does it for me?"

I'm not quite sure I buy the last part; he did seem ruffled when the topic of Nader or her trysts in the parking lot came up.  However, his response to that is (paraphrase) "I just can't understand _why_ she'd be friends with such shitheads, but think that _I _am a crazy stalker"  That's somewhat disingenuous of him, but at the same time, I can see his point.

He explains the 8 hour drive by saying that it is really a 5-hour drive, but an additional 3 hours were spent stopping, shopping, and sightseeing.  An 8-hour drive in and of itself is not insane; lots of people enjoy long, exploratory drives.  Popping in on an out-of-state friend as a surprise isn't even the craziest thing in the world, if you have a friend you know would welcome such a surprise.  He claims he misjudged the level of friendship here, and expected she'd find it a fun surprise, but now he realizes they did not have that close of a friendship.  That can happen; not everyone is a good judge of how deep their friendships are.  It's pretty stupid.  But not necessarily evidence of psychotic behavior.

He stuck by his story that he would have been satisfied just to drive by and wave.  I also recall him saying this in her chat about two weeks ago, and she responded to it positively.  Paraphrasing again, he said something like, "I'll just drive by and wave at you" and she said something like (paraphrase) "that would be so cool" or words to that effect.  A normal person would probably confirm whether she really meant that, since it was just part of her usual jibber jabber with her Beezers.  But he took it as an official OK.

So, in the final analysis, my verdict is he is not dangerous.  He's not really a stalker, and he is unlikely to do her any harm.

I do think he is a _true _Beezer though, in the sense that he is fairly stupid (he doesn't sound especially educated), he's a drunk who misreads people and obsesses over things, he's lonely and resorts to the internet to find friends, he's got at least a sprinkling of autism in him and can't read cues, he kind of means well but is also a frustrated loser incel.  He's emotional and easily wounded.  He's fat. And maybe he did have a bit of a crush on Queen Beezer.

So he _is_ kinda nuts, and probably needs AA.  Maybe if he sobers up, he'll find some friends,  He doesn't seem like a _bad_ guy really.  He's probably better than she deserves, anyway.

He reckons he won't give her any more money because he does feel humiliated by her outing him in public, so her refusal to wave just cut her thinning monthly take by a few hundred or so.  If _I_ were in her shoes, I woulda waved at the poor dope.  Maybe even met him for coffee.  Business is business.  But I'm not in her shoes.

I can't say I like sjam.  But in the cast of Chantal, Nader, DeeDee, Peetz, and Roman, I find him the least detestable.  Bits of his story were semi-relatable.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 18, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> sjam live now:


Archive of Sjam Setting The Record Straight...., streamed June 17, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Richie Richard (Jun 18, 2022)

Sjam looks like what Chantal & Peetz'z aborted baby would have grown up to be.


----------



## bubble wrap (Jun 18, 2022)

All of this drama about sjam reminds me of the time FB said her job keeps her so busy, because she has to talk to her friends (and her mom) every day. At the time I was thinking "what friends??? What friends does she have that don't have jobs, families, or responsibilities taking up their time and attention?" Now I know, and I have to wonder how many sjams does she have messaging her all day every day. A dozen? Two dozen? Fifty? All of them messaging her daily on a single topic: Chantal.

On paper, it seems like a match made in heaven. They (including Chantal) all seem to be arrested or broken in some way that makes real relationships difficult or impossible. They all are desperately lonely, thirsty for attention, acknowledgement, and validation.  That's what they give Chantal by acting like her fan club. And that's what Chantal gives them, by acknowledging them individually and answering their messages. Everyone gets to feel special.

Except they don't realize that Chantal doesn't want friends, she wants _admirers_.  She only wants to talk about herself and shows little to no interest in their lives. Watching one of them realize how one-sided it is, that she doesn't care and will cut them out of her life without a backward glance is...ooof. And every time it happens, it never seems to occur to her "inner circle" that this will probably be them one day too.


----------



## Captain’s Coffee (Jun 18, 2022)

@Dutch Courage 
I agree with the main sentiment here.  I think the ‘SJam is creepy‘ comments have taken away the real credibility that ’Chantal always chooses the most stupid course of action abailable‘.
This SJam guy probably has weird motivations, gets his wires crossed easily and does things that most well adjusted, content people wouldn’t do.  
However,
Chantal loves attention and I’m sure would almost orgasm at the thought of her damn self (a public figure!) having a stalker.
She led him on.  Even if it was in minor, subtle ways, she made him feel special…..and he felt special, partly because he was donating large amounts of money and was being acknowledged for it.

In her ‘influencer, elevator music video’ she blurred out some parts of the messages and showed some that were clear he expected to meet her / see her in some capacity.  (He probably got too excited by too small of a positive response because he was so keen and so happy.  Not necessarily bad emotions.  Not necessarily bad intent.
 In this ‘elevator music’ video she said “I feel he ought to have waited for CONFIRMED plans”. Which means, to me, they had some sort of plan.

He went there.  He did his thing (shopping, sights, whatever) and I believe he DID have some minor agreement from Chantal to do something…..and we know what she’s like at keeping promises.  We know what she’s like at keeping appointments.
I think SJam was fobbed off in a (probably small) way…and it made him (as a vulnerable or just unstable guy) cross.  After all, he was cross.

Whatever.  They’re all trash.  I’m just waiting around to see the fun.  We couldn’t possibly have such a train wreck cast of characters without promise of much milk.


----------



## raritycat (Jun 19, 2022)

The bi-ykes are big mad again because someone impersonated them in Egypt's chat.  They're still pissed that Chantal didn't want to fuck them and want to find out who impersonated them in the chat.  They've moved on to believing that all three of the throuple are garbage.  They still think that they're being targeted for their "lifestyle" and not because they are low IQ reactionary idiots who surround themselves with other idiots who don't know how the Internet works.

I mean, these are the women who genuinely thought I was Amberlynn Reid because I sniped her username.  Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## 12345 (Jun 19, 2022)

SJAM FELT LED ON BY FOODIE BEAUTY​




Yeah this guy is a creeper.  Unpopular opinion but if Chantal weren't a cow this guy would be watched himself with things like denying being a feeder or having a fetish a couple of times. "I was 16 or 17 at the time which like now that I think about it I don't even know if that's legal." "I said I was drunk a lot so it doesn't count!" "I logged on to double my subscribers, maybe I should do reactions too." "She's only doing it for money!" "I did clickbait the lives!" "So what I was a 17 year old hanging out with 40 year old's, who cares?"

Not a whole thread or anything but I'm certainly going to cross-post this in the exceptional haydurs thread!

Take for example Amaranth's stalker (Which coincidentally happening right now (not that Chantal would ever capitalize on it! I just didn't know how else to fit it into the post, honestly.)

But this is Chantal so mostly the reaction is "You reap what you sew." sort of thing. And I'm not disagreeing, I'm just saying if Chantal wasn't as bad as she is it wouldn't be as brushed off. In fact if she was the skinny qween she thinks she is, she would have legions of simps throwing money at her thinking they had a chance with her. It still happens but she's gross so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Billy Bunter (Jun 19, 2022)

raritycat said:


> The bi-ykes are big mad again because someone impersonated them in Egypt's chat.  They're still pissed that Chantal didn't want to fuck them and want to find out who impersonated them in the chat.  They've moved on to believing that all three of the throuple are garbage.  They still think that they're being targeted for their "lifestyle" and not because they are low IQ reactionary idiots who surround themselves with other idiots who don't know how the Internet works.
> 
> I mean, these are the women who genuinely thought I was Amberlynn Reid because I sniped her username.  Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


Is it just me or is that lip ring totally misplaced? I can't with Andy and Vag; they are SO f'ing stupid.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 19, 2022)

SJAM said he found FB's house by fluke, didn't have her address or anything. Chantal lives in the suburbs where all the houses look the same. There's no way in hell he found her place on his own.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jun 19, 2022)

SJAM has a live scheduled titled “FoodieBeauty Unblocks SJAM Invites Back To The VIB’s”

Her wallet must be hurting.


----------



## JensWheelchair (Jun 19, 2022)

Not really a Chantal post, so I totally get if it needs to be deleted... but it looks like the gremlin she spawned is preparing to ride the wave of his newfound fame. Though I'll admittedly skim through the reaction channel highlights of his impending drunken rages, I wish we could have just have one mentally unstable addict on stage at a time. This guy needs to fade back into superchat obscurity -but he won't. He'll belly up to the bar and tap the Chantal keg for as long as possible.


----------



## The Lobster (Jun 20, 2022)

@ADHD what is this bish on about?!?


----------



## ADHD (Jun 20, 2022)

The Lobster said:


> @ADHD what is this bish on about?!?
> View attachment 3409129View attachment 3409130



I copy/pasted this message into BP chat and called her a retard.


----------



## goddessalthena (Jun 21, 2022)

Miss Holly gets mad when people run back to Gunt that she's in reaction channels/naders chat and runs her mouth about her, but plays autist and goes into a back peddle so fast, that she SHOULD be losing weight but can't.


----------



## Sammyrye (Jun 21, 2022)

Lol. This Roman vs monty shit is retarded af. Its like when you watch a real.boxing match and they just hug one another cos theyre both to tired to fight for a while.

Lmao. Roman held his own a bit. It was kinda cake to listen to his burns. Monty "why you age shaming?" Before that, Roman to Buddha w/e "you look like a muppet." No lies. Also Roman "you're all karens." No lies. It's like reddit all showed up on monty after dark and karened and Virtue signaled with zero cake later. Roman 1 monty reddit Karens 0.

Also. Monty old lady skanks:  Nah. You're pressed and I cannot stop laughing. Thanks for the laughs roman.  Most amusing shit since Cuba rage. Getting schooled by some foreign dude that's 30 yrs your Jr. This arc is great.

Roman "Stfu! I'm trying to talk to monty," fair. Lmfaoooo. I legit woke up the cat and got judgey eyes for laughing to loud.

Godspeed another half hour trimming your bangs betta batch. You aren't funny. Quit trying to one up the other 50yos you eyefucknyourself too. Rofl. Ginger and Andrea are the only ones with any sense on that panel.


----------



## PixieDoodle (Jun 21, 2022)

Who is this twat so obsessed with Nader and threatening legal actions if anyone talks bad about her? She’s big mad and her husband is a big Vegas lawyer blah blah blah.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 21, 2022)

PixieDoodle said:


> Who is this twat so obsessed with Nader and threatening legal actions if anyone talks bad about her? She’s big mad and her husband is a big Vegas lawyer blah blah blah.View attachment 3410072


Is she is VIB, I don’t think I’ve noticed her before?

ETA:
Just watched the video,  she gets more out of breath than Chantal just walking from room to room. Don’t worry though, I’ve been reassured by “Sorry I’m out of breath, I’m not fat, I’m … breath … exhausted.” Seems legit.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 21, 2022)

Sjam has a live scheduled:




Thumbnail for posterity:


----------



## Dead Wife (Jun 21, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Sjam has a live scheduled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he’s hamming it up for content, but as has been noted previously - he actually does the rat face, weird lip pulls, and squinty eyes when reading chat. I wonder how many other Beezers there are out there that have absorbed Chin’s mannerisms after watching her for hours and hours per day? 

Pay attention to what your face is doing, lads. It’s apparently contagious.


----------



## PixieDoodle (Jun 22, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Is she is VIB, I don’t think I’ve noticed her before?
> 
> ETA:
> Just watched the video,  she gets more out of breath than Chantal just walking from room to room. Don’t worry though, I’ve been reassured by “Sorry I’m out of breath, I’m not fat, I’m … breath … exhausted.” Seems legit.


She is a white knight in Toothy McStabby’s videos. She has also apparently given him legal advice much like Angelhornslol.
These women are frigging missing a few screws defending this POS.


----------



## ADHD (Jun 22, 2022)

Sjam has a stream scheduled:




Thumbnail for posterity:


----------



## Cock wombler (Jun 27, 2022)

MoooCow said:


> Who is on the VIB chopping block today???
> VanzBeezer AKA Vanessa Pangelinan.
> Guams own 1st grade beezin teacher extraordinaire
> View attachment 2564126
> ...



Vanzbeezer is a teacher. Shoutout to the exceptional education system.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jun 28, 2022)

Cock wombler said:


> View attachment 3431569
> Vanzbeezer is a teacher. Shoutout to the exceptional education system.



Is Vanzbeezer the one that lives in Guam?
Anyway, here’s some chat retardation from Vegasdoll last night. It seems that she wants her channel to take off, and she may be willing to become the next “low cow” to do it.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jun 29, 2022)

Sara Jane is making videos now. Is every slighted VIB going to make a channel?


----------



## Benet_Bandito284 (Jun 29, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Sara Jane is making videos now. Is every slighted VIB going to make a channel?


Everyone's seeing that it's easy money making fun of her than to give her money.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jun 29, 2022)

Benet_Bandito284 said:


> Everyone's seeing that it's easy money making fun of her than to give her money.


They usually quickly realize no one cares about VIBs’ feelings because they’re idiots for paying Chantal and they delete everything and disappear (or more likely, create a new account and rejoin).


----------



## Cock wombler (Jun 29, 2022)

Big bad real thug che is in her feels because chantal doesn't pay her enough attention. Watch it chantal she'll be the next vib to take a journey to ottowa and remember she's a real thug so she'll be bringing her guns.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Jun 29, 2022)

Trans "women" doesnt have a vagina. Its called a stink ditch you sweet summer child.
ETA @Itspinklava. Yeah shes from Guam


----------



## PixieDoodle (Jul 1, 2022)

Angelhorns is being fed a line of pure compost from Nader and DD. Or she is a die hard white knight for her cult leader.

The screenshot from Charlie’s livestream 2 Feb 2022 contradicts what Angelhorns is spreading. The whole lot of them are pure morons.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jul 3, 2022)

@ADHD you’ve been noticed, Senpai


Vegasdoll is living her dream


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 5, 2022)

Badussy rage quit out of FFG's first stream today. I was behind so didn't see the chat but Badussy gave two superchats, first told someone to just block her if she doesn't like it. The second one rage quit. Dumbass.


----------



## Shade For Days (Jul 5, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> Badussy rage quit out of FFG's first stream today. I was behind so didn't see the chat but Badussy gave two superchats, first told someone to just block her if she doesn't like it. The second one rage quit. Dumbass.


LMFAO - I dislike that Badussy person so much that I pulled up all her comments from that stream.  It appears she rage quit just so everyone could beg her to stay, ugh 

Here are just a few of her comments but she went on & on - even crying to FFG about it.
Thanks for the heads up @smoothy jay


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 6, 2022)

Shade For Days said:


> LMFAO - I dislike that Badussy person so much that I pulled up all her comments from that stream.  It appears she rage quit just so everyone could beg her to stay, ugh
> 
> Here are just a few of her comments but she went on & on - even crying to FFG about it.
> Thanks for the heads up @smoothy jay View attachment 3461001


Lol!!!! And FFG went live again later and I didn’t notice Badussy there at all (and we know it’s not because she had other plans, she’s in everyone’s streams).


----------



## Dead Wife (Jul 6, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> Lol!!!! And FFG went live again later and I didn’t notice Badussy there at all (and we know it’s not because she had other plans, she’s in everyone’s streams).


I don’t think that FFG would kiss her arse or beg her to stay if it came to it. She’s been polite but as mentioned she seems to be getting a bit tired of faking amusement. I bet she’d be glad to see the back of Badussy, screw the $1.99, it’s not worth it.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 6, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> I don’t think that FFG would kiss her arse or beg her to stay if it came to it. She’s been polite but as mentioned she seems to be getting a bit tired of faking amusement. I bet she’d be glad to see the back of Badussy, screw the $1.99, it’s not worth it.


FFG noticed Badussy's "I'm taking my ball and going home" sulk and said something along the lines of "guys, no, be nice to Badus.... anyways....." I wish I had seen the chat. Badussy is the NOTANOTHERVEGASDOLL in everyone else's chat.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't know if it's related but one of FFG's members named Nancy Uncut Gems Pondue apologized that something she had done as a joke was offending people.


----------



## Seethe Coper 1488 (Jul 7, 2022)

Has this been linked yet? It's Naders sweater she is wearing (he mailed it to her).
I'm starting to like this Jessica Messica; she's literally a *perfect* addition to this dumpster-fire universe!
I love how both her and Chantal have an equally trashy tattoo in the same spot - great character construction! D² gave me more antiheroine vibes anyway... this one seems more 'true rival/nemesis'.
If she just ratchets up the public antagonism from about an 8 to 11 - it'll be an irresistible chunk of bait for Chins and provide us with amazing content I reckon!
I don't think Chins is going to handle a woman that is both a modicum more attractive than DeeDee *and* brazen enough to dive head first into a shit show like this too well.
EDIT: archive just in case




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Meat Popsicle (Jul 7, 2022)

Iirc, someone in chat said that Badussy's name was tired and that just set the bitch off. Badussy was so mad she continued to pay money. It was hilarious. 
Then Badussy acted like people were ganging up on her, but when I looked it was maybe 2 people - out of 1.5k+

If or when I have time, I'll try to track down the times Badussy kept talking about her OnlyFans work. I'd love to check out Badussy's badussy. I'm sure it's absolutely delightful and not at all as disgusting and "tired" as her names are.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 7, 2022)

Meat Popsicle said:


> Iirc, someone in chat said that Badussy's name was tired and that just set the bitch off. Badussy was so mad she continued to pay money. It was hilarious.
> Then Badussy acted like people were ganging up on her, but when I looked it was maybe 2 people - out of 1.5k+
> 
> If or when I have time, I'll try to track down the times Badussy kept talking about her OnlyFans work. I'd love to check out Badussy's badussy. I'm sure it's absolutely delightful and not at all as disgusting and "tired" as her names are.


She showed up in FFG’s live last night with something like “Am I welcome back?” because this bitch NEEDS attention. And apparently her OF brings in over $200k a year. No clue if that’s true. I thought she was on Monty’s panel once and she didn’t look how I was expecting. But maybe it wasn’t her.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jul 7, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> She showed up in FFG’s live last night with something like “Am I welcome back?” because this bitch NEEDS attention. And apparently her OF brings in over $200k a year. No clue if that’s true. I thought she was on Monty’s panel once and she didn’t look how I was expecting. But maybe it wasn’t her.


She used to use a photo of a black woman before using photos of Chantal iirc.

I noticed her giving yaba a superchat this morning with the same tired “say my name” message. Yaba humored her, but I imagine she’ll get tired of it too.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 7, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> She used to use a photo of a black woman before using photos of Chantal iirc.
> 
> I noticed her giving yaba a superchat this morning with the same tired “say my name” message. Yaba humored her, but I imagine she’ll get tired of it too.


The woman on Monty’s panel was black. She was just…. rougher looking than what I was expecting a rich OF creator to be.

A few weeks ago, Yaba said that Eric Cook’s Candle Wall had been blocked from her channel. Does anyone know why? That person is in everyone’s chat and always seemed normal.


----------



## Shade For Days (Jul 7, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> She used to use a photo of a black woman before using photos of Chantal iirc.
> 
> I noticed her giving yaba a superchat this morning with the same tired “say my name” message. Yaba humored her, but I imagine she’ll get tired of it too.



I went to Yaba's chat and pulled these up - yup, same old tired "Badussy....."



That last donation got cut off but it said "say my name pls".   Not sure if Halloween Badussy was her - bc she could have changed her name midstream.  I wish these reactors would just ignore her bc she is so starved for attention it would kill her.

ETA:  Apparently Jessica Messica was in Yaba's chat & everyone went crazy on her - she ended up getting blocked.  I love that for her! (you can see when Sam Tefler blocked her.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 9, 2022)

I’ve been doing some digging on Sofa King, initially my intent was to find the story between him and Amelia the VIB he’s supposedly dating but whom I think doesn’t exist. 
 Anyway, after seeing in a recent chat SK conversing with another VIB I learned he and Amelia met in Chantal’s chat in April 2021.
 There are about 100000 livestreams in the month of April of last year so please forgive me for only reaching April 18th so far.
 I have however found some personal info abt SK from his interactions in FB’s chat.



Spoiler: Some SK Personal Info 




Sofa is pretty popular in the chat at this time, he began as a troll professing his feelings for Chantal and asking her out, telling her she deserved better whenever a guy would treat her badly. 
 At this time it was the infamous Nick. 
 In a question asked by someone named Iris about his age SK replies that he is 31. 
 So according to SK in April of 2021 he is 31 years old which puts his birth year at abt 1990.




He says that he has lived in New York for 7 years but goes to Michigan for family, in the same livestream we learn that he is from the Detroit area.









When asked if he finished his homework SK replies he was reading work articles, this so far is the only clue to a profession for him.



He claims he has 3 sisters. 
 He does a lot of white knighting in the chat at this point, ‘protecting’ women in the chat from trolls and the women seem to like it. 
 I think this is what gained him his popularity with the VIBs & Chantal because he does the same to Chantal as well as giving her donations.

Donations are served with a side of flattery and compliments, everyone knows Chantal loves a man who compliments her. 



He never answers the Instagram question. 



When Nick ignores Chantal, SK swoops right on in and saves the day. What a gentleman.



If I’m honest he’s like a creepy, smarmy version of Jessica Messica. He begins as a troll but turns into Chantal’s biggest stan. 




This is all I have for now, but the more I read the creepier he becomes. I’ll end with this.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 12, 2022)

Look at Chantal’s brand new VIB.
She has popped up in the Haydur Meta thread before for her association with Omegon.
 I’ve also checked out her claim, she’s wrong.
 1, Sofa King isn’t in the chat.
 2, the Sofa King on deviant art was making art after 2001/2002 he was a young teenager at that time. He has been active for 13 yrs only. 
 3, Wrong birthplace & year of birth. 
 4, He could have deleted his account a while ago but SK would still have been a kid at the time she states. 
SOFA-KING-AWESOME 

She’s going to be fun.



Spoiler: Some Past Sara Adventures






Gemmie said:


> Sarah's threating to off herself if Omegon doesn't delete video on her.
> View attachment 1630279
> View attachment 1630280
> She's also involved in another twitter war.
> ...





Anna Nicole Smeeeth said:


> I mean... does she likes octopus? lol
> 
> View attachment 1630732
> 
> ...





Sn00py said:


> She has also been harassing IrateAlex by email again, he was tweeting about it. I’m also posting ss is Sarah’s address, her bf’s address and other info. Of course she’s from Oregon
> 
> Sarah Collver
> 1023 SE Rogue Dr
> ...






This may be fun lol


----------



## Itspinklava (Jul 15, 2022)

Utter chat retardation: The Knights Of Chantal 





Someone asked this user if it was their dog in their pfp:


----------



## Jack of the Lantern (Jul 15, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Utter chat retardation: The Knights Of Chantal
> 
> View attachment 3493232
> View attachment 3493235
> ...


Pure optimism, but I hope Chantal latches onto this batshit idea and begins knighting those VIBs most loyal to the Villa and its Queen. If she does, I've mocked up a sigil for this morbidly round table. My apologies to the Knights of Columbus.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 15, 2022)

Yes, Chantal and Grace. Lol

Regal.


----------



## Constellationzero (Jul 15, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> View attachment 3493961
> Yes, Chantal and Grace. Lol
> View attachment 3493963
> Regal.



Serious question because I don't know: Do these...people...*REALLY *pay out these superchats? Are there instances of superchats not being fulfilled? I'm dying to know who, in Brandon's economy, is just PISSING gas and grocery money just to oink at the Gunt like that.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 16, 2022)

My dive into Sofa King continues and with each search I leave even more confused than when I started.
 Today I finally found the moment Amelia shows up in Chantal’s chat, SK, the absolute idiot doesn’t know the date he met his girlfriend smh
 It was May 24th 2021.

What an entrance.
Her original handle was @Ameliaorchid and SK was smitten at first glance.

Now, days before Sofa king had his sights set on Sam, they decided Sam would fly from Texas to NY to comfort a sick Sofa King.



This livestream was May 19th and as always with all the women SK targets they converse through emails.



 Sam is no exception, she sends him pictures of herself to his email and I’m guessing I don’t need to explain what the pictures may be.
 I’ve seen him do this with so many female VIBs, how many nudes do we think he has of Chantal’s past and present VIBs?
 Anyway, Sam and SK never happen, he sees Amelia and moves on very quickly.

Before Sam it was Lara is okay, Sam and Amelia. This is all the 100% known ones so far but what is astounding to me is how these women are so happy to flirt with this guy when they don’t know what he looks like.



If this woman in the profile is Amelia why would she lower herself to play the game Sofa King plays?
 Why does she have no social media?



Yep, check send a pic to make sure she is who she says she is but he won’t???
 It’s almost a given that any woman he chooses will accept him and they must prove themselves to him,
 If this was Nader or Peetz people would be calling this creepy, because it’s creepy and predatory.



Strange answer. (I’m still not convinced Amelia isn’t SK.) It’s strange that he has these plans with Sam, yes flimsy plans arranged in a chat but all the same the day Sam is supposed to fly to NY to meet SK Amelia pops up and he’s away.
 What an excellent way to eliminate any chance of meeting and still looking like the cheeky chappie flirt who just can’t resist the ladies and the ladies it seem cannot resist him… I mean why not have you seen his handsome profile picture?



Do these women have no self respect?
We are now more than a year later, SK & Amelia are officially dating BUT he can flirt with other women and keep exchanging those pics in emails.
 I’ve said this before SK even uses Amelia when other female VIBs asks him what he looks like, “ask Amelia she knows I’m cute.” and Amelia will always agree.
 What women is okay with watching her boyfriend flirt and receive pictures from other women and more than that she almost gives him to them?
 It’s a odd set up.
 If I was to make a guess I’d say Amelia is him but he uses ‘her’ as a safety net, oh he can flirt and play but as long as they know he has a girlfriend none of them will expect anything more.

I’d say his ultimate goal or prize in Chantal’s chat is Lambo he hasn’t gotten her yet, but his flirting may pay off if he keeps it up.

Edit cause autocorrect hates me.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 21, 2022)

D2 has uploaded her first video to her channel.
 I’m adding this here because she’s still a VIB and I didn’t want to clutter up the Chantal thread with more orbiters aside from Nader.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog (Aug 1, 2022)

Apologies for being a boomer and a mobilefag. I have seen no mention of this. Yesterday this video was uploaded. Kermit claims to have Sofa King's dox. I'm not certain if this has been verified, but it should be archived. This seemed the most appropriate thread. If I am wrong moderators feel free to correct my error.

https://youtu.be/GamnSvFPmKA


----------



## ADHD (Aug 1, 2022)

Archive of ITS ME KERMIT THE FROG _ FOODIE BEAUTY COMMUNITY@KERMIT THE FROG   _ VIBS ARE LYING:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 1, 2022)

Wow, defensive much.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 7, 2022)

From FB’s livestream tonight, I appreciate you all SO much.
So I’m not the only one to have noticed this.

Of course SK replied to this because he’s getting far too confident and smug that he can hide behind his dusty sofa in safety.
 The more I watch Sofa & Amelia the more I notice that there’s no difference in their personalities.
 Amelia is a copy and paste of Sofa King. 
 They believe the same things and they react the same way to everything.



The same sense of smug arrogance.
 I still have a slight doubt but I grow more confident that SK is Amelia. His overly defensive reaction to a normal question abt Amelia makes my theory all the more possible. 

I’d remind Sofa King to remain humble Karate Joe was once the smuggest twat in Chantal’s chats and he was exposed eventually.


----------



## Cock wombler (Aug 8, 2022)

Crossposting from the nader thread.
Fallen fupa licker possible cp spreader mistress Rebecca has switched sides, all hail king coward.


Cp discussion


Itspinklava said:


> I don’t know how I can still be shocked at just how spectacularly stupid Gunt is, but here we are. She lost her channel only _two weeks ago_, and she’s already tempting fate again by first talking about bringing candy along on her trip to give to children in Cuba on The Beezer Show YouTube channel:
> View attachment 3103507
> 
> People in her chat said something about it, which she ignored.
> ...



Dox


AvrilsMeatsuit said:


> Mistress Rebecca? Who in the _fuck_ is that? The only Rebecca _i've_ heard of _actually_ goes by *Rebecca Ann Bezet*, *born in October of 1987*. A morbidly obese VIB, with an extraordinary resemblance to an Irish leprechaun born with fetal alcohol syndrome. That sound about right so far?
> View attachment 3092692View attachment 3092920
> Get a load of that fucking SCHNOZ.
> It might be of importance to add that she gets off on reporting/flagging users on YouTube, Twitch AND Discord who choose to record Chinny's Patreon/Onlygunts streams. How does one go about getting an entire DISCORD server nuked, you ponder? Oh, it's quite revolting, you see!
> ...


----------



## Itspinklava (Aug 11, 2022)

Vegasdoll is currently live, crying about being triggered in JessicaMessica’s stream, and finding out about the evil kiwi farms.

I NEED TO BECAREFUL
8/11/22






She didn’t understand about trauma dumping, and if she said something private on a Chantal discord, it might be posted elsewhere:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




“Somebody picked it up on the farms that I’m a victim of CP”:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Aug 11, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> She showed up in FFG’s live last night with something like “Am I welcome back?” because this bitch NEEDS attention. And apparently her OF brings in over $200k a year. No clue if that’s true. I thought she was on Monty’s panel once and she didn’t look how I was expecting. But maybe it wasn’t her.


Isnt she doing some kind of foot fetish stuff or am I mixing her up with one of the other freaks?


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Aug 11, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Vegasdoll is currently live, crying about being triggered in JessicaMessica’s stream, and finding out about the evil kiwi farms.
> 
> I NEED TO BECAREFUL
> 8/11/22
> ...


I've never been in a Discord (there's a reason it's called _discord_!) and I am 99% sure I saw Vegasdoll talking about her childhood stuff in Chantal's chat quite awhile ago. I have also never seen anyone make fun of her for that, who would. Vegas trauma dumps all over everywhere and I don't believe she doesn't know what it means. She's just been a mess lately.



Kitty kitty cat said:


> Isnt she doing some kind of foot fetish stuff or am I mixing her up with one of the other freaks?


That's _Missy Moo is a dumdum too_ that does the foot fetish stuff on Only Fans.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Aug 12, 2022)

I've got a partial dox on Sjam, if anyone cares. He went for a late night drive and led me straight to his apartment building. Sure, he got a little saucy and took some side streets, doubled back a few times, etc., but that wasn't really an issue. What was actually frustrating was the absolutely abysmal resolution on his shitty camera and his insistence on waving said camera around like a Parkinson's patient as he hurpled across the parking lot into his house (so excuse the shitty screenshots). Still, I'm pretty sure I found him.



Spoiler: I dunno if this needs a spoiler but abundance of caution, I guess







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.
			




There are some differences between the suites shown on that site and Sjam's actual apartment (flooring, kitchen cabinet handles, etc.). However, there are multiple buildings in this complex and it would make sense that the freshest renovations would be featured on the site. I do not doubt that the complex itself is correct. It also looks like the exterior has been spruced up at some point; Google Maps is from 2014, so there are some cosmetic changes.

Also, he drove past his old high school, which he identified as Laurelwood Heights Secondary School. It's actually Laurel Heights Secondary School on Laurelwood Drive in Waterloo, Ontario. Sjam isn't very bright. But to be fair, the school was formerly known as Sir John A. Macdonald Secondary School (aka SJAM) until its name was changed in 2021 out of respect for the local Indigenous people, who just can't seem to get over that whole genocide thing, and yet who are also apparently placated by changing the name of a high school in buttfuck nowhere Ontario. Sjam is not happy about this, declaring it "lame". It's worth noting that his original channel name was sjam2007. He also mentioned on this drive that he was 18 when he graduated and he's previously said he was held back a year. He's also said that his younger brother (WHO NEVER WOULD HAVE GOT DOXED) is two years younger and is 29. And he said on his stream tonight that he was turning 32 this year (yes, I found his house and made this post before he even ended his stream GOOD JOB TAKING A ROUNDABOUT WAY HOME). So he was born in 1990, SHOULD have graduated in 2007 at the age of 17, but instead graduated the year he was 18. It's all very stupid and unclear, and I honestly wouldn't be surprised if this guy got his own birthday wrong anyway.

What is clear is that he's an enormous dweeb who named his channel after an acronym for his high school, which in turn was named for the first prime minister of Canada. Just so we all understand what kind of nerd we're dealing with here, it's like an American calling their channel GWHS because they graduated from George Washington High School around 15 years ago.


----------



## ADHD (Aug 29, 2022)

Roman went live on Friday and he claims it will be his last livestream. He's a Chantal orbiter though, so of course he will probably stream again at some point. In any case, this stream was a helluva ride (spoiler for just one of the fun parts: Ariel G blocked Chantal and Roman really did not like that!) and it would be a tragedy for it to have been lost. The chat transcript is also attached.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Some chat highlights:


Spoiler: chantal shows up




Yes, Chantal, he's crying.





Spoiler: after chantal gets blocked, comes back on alt












Spoiler: jessica messica tries to calm things down










Spoiler: chat calls roman a simp for chantal










Spoiler: bonus: vegasdoll









Roman followed up the next day with a community tab post that he also ended up deleting:


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Aug 31, 2022)

Roman's Last Stream needs a recapping. It's been a few days, but with the site being disrupted and me having an actual life, I haven't got around to doing this yet. However, it was such a pathetic shitshow that it really needs to be commemorated somehow.

Let's do this. I'm skipping around a lot because it's six hours long and 90% absolute trash. No one cares what shit-tier content Roman is trying to produce, but if I miss something significant let me know.



Spoiler: PART ONE: GET IN LOSER, WE'RE DOING A LIVESTREAM



Off to a great start as Roman is valiantly trying to make content other than describing Chantal's odors, and has settled on "reacting" to random trash videos on YouTube. We're starting with a reaction to the classic, "Throwing fake gang signs, LOL U GOT PRANKED". Roman reassures us that it's a prank. His audience is uncomfortable. Roman doesn't react so much as let the video play. He's really really bad at this. "No, it's not funny. It's not funny," he agrees with his chat, "But he's gonna get a beating. He's gonna get his ass whooped." Roman then clarifies that he's throwing fake gang signs at random people, in case anyone missed the premise in the last... five minutes (fuck my life). "This doesn't seem to be an interesting video." Can relate. "What do you want to watch? Where is everybody?"

Seven minutes, thirty seconds: Whining about Sjam begins. He's going to expose everyone who's in Sjam's chat, by sniping Sjam's snipe of Nader. "Let's expose 'loyal' people in Sjam's chat!" he spits. "I thought he said he wasn't drinking anymore!" Roman begins reading comments from his "loyal" friends in Sjam's chat, while continuing to detail Sjam's substance abuse issues.

Just noting that he immediately had his tiny cock in a twist over Sjam.

He accuses Knifemaster, a former subscriber, of "having an affair" with Sjam by going into his chat. He mentions this a few times, always referring to Knifemaster and Sjam as a "couple" saying repeatedly it was an "affair". Knifemaster2 enters the chat.

20 minutes in and we've finally decided that making a fake Tinder profile is going to be tonight's entertainment. First he needs some photos, though. Ladies? Anyone going to offer pics? This is honestly the worst content. Instead of making the profile, we're going to stare at the Google Bing results page for Tinder and listen to shitty music through his shitty phone speakers as he shittily sings along and occasionally bitches more about how disloyal his members are.

Actually, let's do a panel instead! PROFESSIONAL YOUTUBER. Now instead of interacting with your chat to make your stupid fake profile, you can ignore everyone but the two or three thirsty whores who call in!

The hos have begun arriving on panel to help with the Tinder profile. One looks like the world's only forty-two year old sixth grader. I think that's Shroomy.  (WHAT A FUN NICKNAME! YOU KNOW WHAT? EVERYONE'S GETTING A FUN NICKNAME!)

The next one's called Ariel. She has the labionasal folds of a depressed kipper. Shroomy has left for some reason. Kipperface is explaining some drama about Knifemaster and how Sjam banned him, and then the hos showed support by posting blue hearts in chat for Knifemaster, and Sjam got madder and called them trolls and I cannot care less.

"When you disrespect a loyal member? What can I say. Sjam, be nice to your viewers, that's my advice," Roman condescends. This will age well. Within minutes, like. Kipperface is now explaining how Sjam needs to apologize. I keep skipping, and she's still talking about this.

Forty three minutes and we've remembered that we're supposed to be making a fake dating app. They're all telling each other how beautiful they are. Skipping. Shroomy is now explaining how mushrooms are illegal. Skipping.

A girl who thinks her tits are way nicer than they are has arrived. I believe this one is Judith, and she is here to tell us that shrooms are crazy, guys, she did them when she was like, 20. Skipping. More talk of mushrooms. SKIPPING. Everyone on their Discord is IMPOSSIBLY hot! Chantal could never! SKIIIIIIIPPPPPIIIIIIIIIING.

Kipperface has returned and is accusing Tits McGee of being in Nader's chat a few weeks ago. Then she asks if she's been drinking tonight. Kipperface is a huge cunt and suggests that Tits goes to Sjam's chat since he's drinking, too. I mean, Roman is slamming down beers and Shroomy is drinking Moscato out of a goddamn quart jar, but yeah, let's pick on Tits who's not drunk, just kinda dumb. Tits claims she was blocked from Nader's chat. Kipperface retorts that they have screenshots, but she doesn't feel like producing them. Tits takes the bait and is getting all upset over things.

Roman is impotently trying to calm them down. "Get along, little doggies," he whines plaintively, not realizing how fucked up that is to say to his female audience. "When you invite only women onto your panel, you're not gonna use the, 'Oh, these girls' thing with me!" Shroomy makes a good point. Roman can't counter it without the low-key misogyny he smilingly relies on, so he says nothing because he's a stupid, weak man with no arguments or even thoughts.

Now they're saying that Roman was going to pay Kiwifarms to dox some people named Alyssia and Dawn/Don and Karen who have offended him somehow, but I am not rewinding to find out how. Or was it Sjam who did that? The panel is confused over who they're coming for. But as long as we get the personal army check, I don't suppose we care much, do we?

Shroomy, who has now fully educated us on the laws surrounding the propagation of magic mushrooms, assures us she's known addicts before and Chantal never talked like one during her cocaine phase. But Sjam is talking like one! Tomorrow, he'll be hungover and looking for sympathy! SHROOMY KNOWS!

Worm Sheriff, a chat member, is starting to get under Tit's skin. This will be important later, so I'm making a note of the first incident. Shroomy keeps babbling about Sjam and how much money he can make from being a lolcow. She forgets that Sjam is constitutionally incapable of any sort of success, even self-destruction for pay.





Spoiler: PART TWO: A WELL-REGULATED HAREM, BEING NECESSARY TO THE SECURITY OF A FREE CHAT



KIPPERFACE TAKES UMBRAGE! She tells Tits to keep Worm's name out of her mouth! Shroomy chimes in with some hippie shit about how worms all eat us after we die. Roman makes his first noises in about 30 minutes. After stammering for a bit, he invites Worm on the panel. The rest of the panel is not really down with this. But Shroomy just categorically declared she's on Kipperface's side, and Kipperface just declared that Tits is annoying as fuck. Tits also DOUBTED Worm Sheriff! Roman is trying to mediate. The mean gorls are really picking on Tits now. "Don't call her a worm!" "I'm not! That's her name!" "She said Worm was shit!" "No, I said Worm was talking shit!" Shroomy is trying to calm the waters. Roman is actively making things worse.

Tits is upset. Roman tells her she can stay. Kipperface tells her to get out. This is some real eighth grade shit going on here. I actually don't quite believe it. Kipperface is saying she loves Roman and will go to the ends of the earth for him. Shroomy is trying to be mature about it but she can't keep a straight face.

Like, I get that these girls are playing with Roman. I just can't decide if Tits is in on the joke or if they're bullying her for fun now.

ROMAN IS SAD! He's trying to make a panel! To make people happy! Keep personal problems aside! Just have fun! GET ALONG, LITTLE DOGGIES!!

Roman tries to redirect their cattiness back to Sjam and Knifemaster. He tries to distract by showing an injury where he dropped something on his finger. Shroomy is gone. Did she say she was going to be back? Did her phone die? Let's talk about that for a while.

Kipperface declares that she speaks for Worm. There's no need to invite Worm on the panel, gorls, The Speaker for Worm is here. But Worm just said she was coming, so.

Kipperface begs for a chance to argue. Roman denies her. He wants happiness. He has 50 people in the chat. They're trying to ask for democracy. One of them might get mad if he blocks anyone! Kipperface submits. Then she goes after Tits again. Then she apologizes to Roman. Then she says Worm is coming for Tits' dad. The only fun thing here is the visible distress on Roman's scrawny face.

I have decided that Tits is in on the joke. I no longer feel sorry for her. Either she's in on the joke or she's so broken that she'll take shit from Kipperface and just whine that she loves Roman more than her. I can't fathom an adult human female acting like this, so I'm going to spare my sanity and assume she's in on it.

Roman needs another beer.

Roman returns. The women start complaining. Roman leaves again.

Kipperface takes the opportunity to poll the chat. "Press one if you want Judith [Tits] to go". Tits keeps threatening to leave because they're being mean, but she's still here. We are listening to some of the WORST MUSIC EVER RECORDED and that's objective fact. Fite me. Shroomy never came back and now Kipperface has dipped out as well. Worm is not only not on panel, she's left the chat.

Roman: What happened?
Tits: I'm gonna leave.
Roman: I'm gonna do song requests!
Tits: I'm gonna leave.
Roman: I DON'T WANT NO ONE TO LEAVE!

He's drinking a different brand of beer. Someone named Alyssa has arrived. Is this Worm? I have no idea. Shroomy and Kipperface are back. Roman is really getting upset. "I ask for only good vibes --" The rest of his sentence is lost as the women talk over him. Tits leaves.

The panel want to move on to the Tinder profile, but Roman wants to know what poor old Tits did to deserve such treatment. Someone mentions Sjam and Roman perks up. "Oh, you liked Sjam and then found out he had bad vibes? My national anthem is Get Along Little Doggies".

"I'm not getting along with Judith," Kipperface says.

"This is the weekend. We should be having fun."

"I'm actually having a great time," Kipperface replies. I believe her, oddly enough.

Roman insists he needs pictures before he can make the Tinder profile. Ladies? "Use a filter and make yourself look like a woman," Kipperface suggests. "Let's make a Tinder profile for Peetz!" Roman thinks this is a great idea. Alyssa does not. She says that's fucked up and she's offended.

"I am a hitman," when it comes to online dating, Roman says. "But I can't even get a single treat from Tinder. NEVER EVEN HAD A SINGLE TREAT FROM TINDER!" he rants. No one knows what he's talking about. Alyssa asks if they can make him a Grindr profile instead. Someone named BBW King has arrived and is threatening to join the panel. There is literal dead air as Roman fucks up his shitty music, shittily. Literally everyone leaves.

"I had a good panel going," Roman says for some reason unrelated to reality, "My philosophy of "Get Along Little Doggies" didn't work. It didn't work! They kicked out Judith and then they left me by myself! I guess it's my fault! I have to put..." He's not sure what.

Vegasdoll enters the chat.

"Who's gonna come to the panel now?" Roman whines. "I had a good panel going! Shroomy, please come back. Let's address what happened to tonight's panel." Long musical interlude. Skipping.

Roman told Ariel [Kipperface] she had better come back and explain herself. "Why did you kick Tits out?"

"I didn't," she says. "It's your channel. I can't kick anyone out."

Roman explains basic social interactions. We're all getting a lecture on how to get along, little doggies. How to react if someone interrupts you (he's the expert, clearly). He's such a douchebag and apparently completely unaware of it. His spirit animal is a mansplaining gerbil. It would be tragic if it weren't so funny.

Skipping. Someone calls in and speaks some Arabic. Skipping. Bitchy bitching from bitches. Skipping. More drama no one cares about. Roman is accused of telling someone to follow Kipperface on Instagram. Roman is demanding details of their conversations. Evidently, this dude is flying her out to Turks and Caicos. "But you're invited, Roman." Roman doesn't hear her. "I'm not even invited?" He seems genuinely sad that this happening. He's jealous. Kipperface assures Roman that his friend is nice, but not as nice as Roman. Roman visibly brightens. It's shocking how easily he's played.

They're playing Smash or Pass. Roman quickly turns this to his chat. "Shroomy! Smash or pass!" Depends. Am I on actual mushrooms? "But she'd have to wear Peetz's blue dress!" Roman, we get it. You want to fuck Peetz.

Skipping.

Shroomy and Kipperface are making fun of Roman. Roman doesn't realize this and tries to joke along. It would be sad, except I can't even recognize him as a man anymore, so.

"What kind of fabric do you like?" asks Shroomy.

"Give me easier questions!" says Roman.

"I like satin!" says Kipperface.

"Ask me a NAsTy QuEsTIoN!" Roman tries for a wolfish grin and lands somewhere next to brain damaged Chihuahua.

Now chat is accusing him of being transphobic. I am of the opinion that literally everyone involved -- chat, panel, audience in general, all of god's creation -- is here to mock Roman. Except maybe Vegasdoll, wildcard that she is.

"My ex-wife was materialistic and I divorced her!" Roman declares. "I'm materialistic," says Kipperface. "YOU'RE DENIED!" Roman, this entire panel is about you NOT denying women ANYTHING.

Roman will get married one more time. He wants kids. He wants a kid to be a copy of himself. A boy. He wants a boy. To be a copy of himself.

SKIPPING

Speaking of kids, Shroomy has brought up the abortion debate. Roman demands to know if she has kids. No, she doesn't. He demands to know if she has unprotected sex with her long-term partner. Well sure, but she's on birth control, so..? Ariel, do you have kids? Yes. Have you had unprotected sex? Yeah. "SHIT!" Roman throws up his hands.

Shroomy, bless her, is delicately trying to explain to Roman that these are not appropriate questions and they often indicate problematic attitudes towards women. "I don't think you're _trying _to be judgmental..." she simpers. Bitch, he's clearly intentionally judging you. Grow a spine.

"The reason I ask is if you're having unprotected sex, you may be vulnerable to have a baby in the future!" Uh? Sure? Where are you going with this? I hope he's gonna call them babykilling whores, but there's no way this stream could be that exciting. No, he's just gonna talk about sex like a child. "Do you like the plastic on you, or do you like it raw?" If Roman were capable of achieving an erection, now would be the time.

Kipperface makes the point that Roman will demand to know a woman's favorite sexual position (in detail) but never actually talk about his own preferences. I'm not the only one who noticed the ghost of a boner.

Someone with the number 13 in their name has entered the chat. Roman's birthday is 11/13! Hey, have you ever noticed a certain number following you in your life? Like, you check the time and it's 11:13? Or you look at a door and it's 13? It's an issue for Roman! And he really wants to talk about it! Roman was born on Friday the 13th! In November! In 1988! Except that was a Sunday! I looked it up! So fuck you Roman!

Imagine being so insecure you lie about what day of the week you were born on just to make yourself seem interesting. (Don't think he's lying? Stay tuned!)

"Don't mess with the Friday the thirteenth!" Roman chastises his audience, "I'm telling you!" Swigs beer.

"I think 15 is a better number than 13," Kipperface chimes in.

"If you ask me, 15 is definitely a better number than 13, since 13 is famously unlucky," Shroomy concurs.

Roman literally side-eyes her. "Shroomy, Shroomy, trust me. It is not unlucky!"

"They skip 13 on hotel floors though."

"WELL, IF YOU GOOGLE IT..." Opens Bing, types in WHATS 13 NUMBER MEAN, pauses triumphantly on the results page and...

...and everyone's ignoring him. They're talking about American Horror Story.

Roman puts the search results on fullscreen.

They're still talking about AHS.

"Shroomy! Shroomy! Ariel! Shroomy!" He literally sounds like he's jumping up and down, waving. "Shroomy! Shroomy! Shroomy! Let me talk about this!" My GOD, man. "Ariel! PLEASE! Please! Give me a second! I'm muting you!" Did he mute them? lol "'The number 13 is a LUCKY number,'" he reads from the search results, "That.... that means your angels are trying to communicate with you. For starters..." he's stumbling over the tricky English presented by www.christian-medium.com, "If you keep seeing the number 13 when you are doing... doing a particular think... or thinking of a particular thought then. It means. That thought. Or.... act. Is a sign of. LUCK!!!! FOR!!!! You.' That's what I'm saying!"

"I'm saying I think you might be led astray." SORRY SHROOMY, BING HAS SPOKEN. "I think you're wrong about the number 13. I think it's unlucky."

Roman is FLABBERGASTED. "Well... well... take a look at what it says!" His voice cracks, "Look what it says! Did you not hear me?" He begins reading more results from numerology sites. Shroomy isn't having fun anymore. Shroomy doesn't like being talked down to. I feel ya, Shroomy, but maybe understand that interacting with the arrogant dipshit is going to result in some patronizing from time to time.

Still. Shroomy suddenly feels vulnerable. "Where's Ariel [Kipperface]?" "She's working," Roman replies, then tries to educate her some more on the magic and wonder of the number 13. "Google says so. What Google says," You are using Bing, asshole, "'The number thirteen is a LUCKY number," god, he's reading the same thing again. He really believes she didn't hear him the first time. "It's a sign that your angels... Ahhh.... Angels are trying to..." He's not any better at this the second time around.

Shroomy is submitting again. "Well, Google says so, so you must be right."

"No, it's true! I have always been lucky," says the 33 year old divorcee who works manual labor and whose only friends are internet mean gorls trying (and succeeding) to humiliate him online, "I've been always blessed, I've been always happy in my life, I've always been spoiled, whatever I need I achieve... uh... you know... I'm here, I'm with you, I'm blessed with a lot of people talking to me right now!" Foreshadowing! "What do you think?" He's suddenly mad, "Is it bad, is it good? I'm in good health..." Bro is taking this very personally.

"I, I, I, I don't think it's baaaaad," Shroomy, we need to talk, "I feel like I'm a very naturally lucky person.... in a lot of ways... as well..."

"I know it's a scary number," Roman is conciliatory now that he's seen Shroomy's belly (metaphorically), "You don't see it on elevators... You can't see the number 13 on hotels... People is frighten! There are movies out there talking about the number 13... But Steph here says her favorite number is 13, and she's here in the chat!" What the fuck does any of this MEAN, Roman? And why do you CARE SO MUCH?

Shroomy is cringing her way off-screen. She's clearly, legitimately uncomfortable with being lectured like this. Roman has a point to make, though. Presumably. In some manner.

"I was born on Sun... on Friday the 13th!" YOU LYING FAGGOT. "Let me tell you something, and this is a fact," A FACT, UNLIKE YOUR BIRTHDAY "Every time I go to the casino and I go to roulette, and I ask somebody to bet on 13, and they don't bet on it, and it comes. And it always comes! The number 13! Or 11! And I wish I bet on it! I need an explanation for that!" The simplest explanation is that YOU'RE AN IDIOT. Also, why are you trying to demand an explanation from Shroomy? What makes you think she has the answers? She can't even take the bold stance that Friday the Thirteenth is generally considered an unlucky date in Western cultures! Other than fucking SPORES, what does she fucking know about anything? _She is drinking wine from a mason jar. 

CLIFFHANGER_





Spoiler: PART THREE: THE ANSWER IS RETAINED SEMEN



Shroomy regroups. "I, I, I, honestly... I mean, I think, I think the explanation is pretty coincidental," she actually looks up from her lap, "B-but that's pretty boring. I guess." Drinks more wine. Looks back down.

Roman is Very Confident Big Man now that he only has one very conflict-averse, mousy woman to bully. "It is not coincidental. It is not boring. It has a lot of... a lot of meanings. It's not... It's not..." He's got that thousand yard stare, reflecting on his glorious luck and enviable life, "It's not coincidence..."

"Roman, listen," Shroomy isn't giving up, I'll give her that, "I like to.. I read into everything as well, and I --"

"IT'S ALREADY 1:13 RIGHT NOW! THE TIME!" Roman is triumphant. "In the chat, Steph13 just commented and it's 1:13!"

Shroomy is now saying that she doesn't find it helpful to think of things in those terms, always reading into something. Roman interrupts to tell her that he is THIRTY THREE YEARS OLD and he's been on this earth longer than her, and he's seen more than her, and he has more experience than her, and LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING. "THERE IS STILL MIRACLES HAPPENING IN THIS TIME AND AGE!" Yes, we know. And Null is the miracle-worker, chosen by god to keep this site running in spite of everything, up to and including its own userbase. And?

Shroomy taps out.

Rabbi Roman doesn't notice and goes on about how there are no coincidences. Chat member Kermit asks him if he's high. Roman is offended. "I'm not high. I'm just a little tipsy."

MUSICAL INTERLUDE.

"What happened?" Roman asks in response to chat, "WOMEN TAKING OVER!" Drinks more beer.

IT'S OKAY THOUGH. WE ARE SMILING. WE ARE HEAD-BOBBING TO THE MUSIC. WE ARE GATHERING UP OUR EMPTIES AND PUTTING THEM IN A BAG. ISN'T THIS FUN? THE MUSIC IS PLAYING! BOTTLES ARE CLATTERING! AREN'T WE HAVING FUN?

Roman is tense. He silently listens to music and uses his personal massager in the areas where he would have muscles on his chest and arms. He's shit-talking Kermit. Trying to build her channel. We all know what she's doing. She's trying to make her channel. In a safe way. Without too much effort. She's trying to promote her little business. She's probably doing a makeup channel. Scoff along with me! That's the truth about Kermit. Roman already figured her out. She's trying to build her little channel. Slowly.

Okay, time to refocus. Let's snipe Sjam.

Horrible terrible awful no good audio echoes and distortion ensue because Roman is a moron. He mods some randos out of spite. Kermit is not among them. Neither is Worm Sheriff. Steph13 is though, because Bing.

I can't figure out what's going on in Sjam's stream because of the echo. He could be announcing next week's lottery numbers and the secret to eternal youth and I would have no idea. Roman, you suck.

BUT WHO IS THAT IN SJAM'S CHAT? No. It can't be.

"I can't believe Sjam is getting 120 viewers and I'm getting 16. Up to 50. What am I doing wrong? I'm playing too much music. Too much copyright music. I'm giving too much opportunity.... Am I jealous? No! No, it's just that, just that I'm playing music, I'm playing copyright shit... And I had a panel, too! But I had too much... I'm giving too much access for people to control my panel. That's what the problem is. Whatever. It's okay. Let's just play music."

Roman makes a snarky comment in Sjam's chat. That'll show him. Now more music!

He was just too giving. Too open-handed in his generosity. People took advantage. And now SJAM has more viewers.

"Just love me like how I am!" WHY DOES NO ONE LOVE HIM "One day, you will see ten thousand people watching me. And then you will question yourself! I promise you. One day soon. You will see ten thousand people watching me. And I really mean it."

WE ARE HAPPY. WE ARE UNBOTHERED. THERE ARE NUMEROUS PEOPLE HERE. THERE WILL BE MANY PEOPLE. TRUST ME. HERE IS SOME BEETHOVEN.

"But I gotta stick to 13 people. That's my birthday. Thirteen people watching me. That's my destiny. Number 13, leave me alone!"

Lots of butthurt, lots of attempts to create content. We're watching Maury. We're watching arrest videos. We're sniping Foodie Beauty. SKIPPING.

Someone in his chat is moving from Quebec to Saskatchewan and asks him for a quote.

If you have questions for Roman, you should join a panel to ask him. We're taking music requests. We're watching videos about Morocco. He will take us all there. He's leaving Canada for sure. He's going where he belongs. This is a castle. He's gonna take us all to this place. He will stream from the castle. Next month. He's never coming back. This is his final destination. Morocco. Let me show you more.

SKIPPING.

We're watching Maury again. We're talking about how fake people are. We're drinking, we're vaping, we're watching Lady Gaga. The audio was already abysmal but seems to be getting worse somehow.

"I'm not going live anymore," he announces suddenly. "You'll see."

CUT TO BLACK

Holy shit. He said he was leaving and he left? Wow, I didn't think this whiny bitch had it in him to --

Oh, false alarm. I think his internet cut out. He came back about minute later.

We're drinking, we're vaping, we're snapping at chat. "YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENED!" he glowers.

"What the fuck am I doing here? Fuck it. Let's listen to music." I mean...

"You ask me to go live and then you go somewhere else? You leave me by myself? I've been left alone? I'm leaving before you do. Don't worry. I'm gonna go before you do. Just let me finish my beer."

SO MUCH SKIPPING

He's getting really mad. "Why the fuck do I go live? This is the last time I go live... I'm done, I'm done. Where's my people? Where's my mods? Where's everyone? While fucking Sjam has 100 people, Foodie Beauty has 300 people, fucking FILTERED FRUITCAKE GARY has fucking 600 people... What the fuck are we doing here? What's wrong? What the fuck is wrong? I'm playing music, I'm, I'm, it's a fuck, it's a fucking party... And YOU ALL squashed the party! And YOU ALL fucking squashed the panel! And everything! So what the fuck is left?" People are telling him to calm down. That's having the opposite effect. "Why am I going live tonight? FUCKING SEMEN RETENTION GOT LIKE FUCKING 800 WATCHING HIM! WHAT THE FUCK IS HE CAPABLE OF DOING? WHAT DOES HE HAVE THAT I DON'T HAVE? SEMEN RETENTION! WHAT THE FUCK DOES HE HAVE THAT I DON'T HAVE?! SOMEONE TELL ME!"

So I realize that last bit reads like a script. Like what someone might expect an incel to wail about Chad Thundercock and all the Stacies who orbit him. And that thing about semen retention sounds like a joke (though to be fair, everything involving Monty is a joke). But I swear to god that's what he said. Start at about 55:30 for full effect.

THE GORLS ARE BACK. ARIEL AND ALYSSA HAVE ARRIVED!

Roman isn't angry. He's disappointed. "My mods left me here by myself! I have only five mods! None of my mods were here!" You had 17 people in your chat. "You left me, I had no mods! I'm not going live anymore! Ever!" This is hurting him more than it's hurting you, believe it.

The gorls are not having it. They're allowed to check out other streams. They're allowed to step away for 30 minutes. They're at work!

Someone in chat tells Roman to apologize. Roman misunderstands. "See what he said?" he gloats to his mods, "I don't make any money here. I'm trying to be here, be the voice of everyone here, but everybody goes to the bulliers! And to the fuckups!" Uh, Roman...

The gorls confront Roman over the comment in Sjam's chat. "Because I was trying to get my mods back!" They confront him over the unpaid modding they did, and the paid memberships they gifted him. Roman waves such crass considerations as money aside. "I just want to play music for my peoples," says the only man with a Spotify account. "This is the last time you're gonna see me, guys." The women burst out laughing.

There's bickering. "Get Along Little Doggies" is referenced again. Roman just wanted to make everyone happy. That was his mistake. No more Mr. Nice Roman. We're going to miss him, just wait and see.

Someone is whiteknighting him now. I don't know who, don't care. Roman is explaining to these stupid unlistening women _again_ that he's mad because they went to other streams. Someone points out this is a very Chantal-like move. Roman defends Chantal. Someone points out that she was talking shit about him as recently as the night before. "Well, she's gonna get her karma. When I catch her --"

"Catch her? I sent you the video! What are you talking about, 'catch her'?" The women are laughing at him again.

"Well, she's been humbled. When I talked to her in the chat, she was nice. But I know she talks shit. When I catch her... But it's not _major _shit. You know I can handle this shit!" Really? "But you guys go to Sjam. You guys leave. I gave you guys full capacity and 16 people watching us! It's not working!"

HE'S LEAVING... to piss.

Leaving his chat alone was a great idea. Now they're talking about how he fangirls over Chantal and ignores his real fans when she's around.

Now he's explaining why he's upset people left. "People come to my chat, they love Roman. They are my army. When you talk to someone in my chat and you're dividing... Like Judith earlier. She felt unwelcome. We had to kick her out! Now we're weak! We are trying to be united! Good vibes only! We don't have to talk about personal issues! We have to get... get along..."

"I don't know what to say," Alyssa says.

Roman takes this to mean this stupid fucking woman JUST WASN'T LISTENING and tries again. "I'm trying to make everyone get along! All they have to do is get along!" You're such a failure.

"Let's play the last song! In my last live!" There are over three hours left in this live. This will not be the last song. Not even technically correct.

Alyssa refers to the chat member Final Warning as a "true and honest fan". VERY THUNKFUL.

More fighting, more skipping, more empty threats of leaving for real this time.

"I'll see you on the other side! In heaven! I'll see you in heaven!" *plays Final Countdown* "I'll see you in hell? No! I'll see you from heaven!"

I  keep skipping ahead and Final Countdown is still playing. There's no way this song is this long. He just keeps playing it.

"I'll see you on the other side! Peace and love! This is the last livestream!" We have entered the vague suicide-baiting segment of the night's festivities. "I'm done! I'm out! You'll never see me again! I'll see you in heaven!"

MUSICAL INTERLUDE skipskipskip





Spoiler: VIDEO FOUR: TFW YOU HAVE VASTLY OVERESTIMATED YOUR POPULARITY



The VAST majority of this one is Roman sitting silently, listening to music. Occasionally, he rants about how he was wronged and how this is his last stream. It's mindblowingly boring. Honestly, I'm only surprised he didn't get trolled harder since apparently anyone could join his "panel" through the link he posted. But even then, only a few people bothered. Ouch. No wonder he cried.

Because of course he cried. Here are the timestamps. For when he cries. In impotent jealousy. Over Sjam.

Hat brim comes down, floodgates open: 4:00
Wipe your eyes, big boy: 10:30
Pity party: 15:15
Tearful smile, followed by hat being pulled down and more tears: 18:20
Snot begins to drip: 22:00
Super dramatic smiling through the pain, followed by playing the worst version of "Time to Say Goodbye" in the multiverse and then Jessica Messica of all fucking appearing and actually giving him some sound advice to stop acting like a child: 25:00
Roman wears his sunglasses at night: 29:45
Lookin' a little sniffly there: 1:00:30
CAROLE BASKIN MODS RUINED MY LIFE: 1:04:15






Spoiler: PART FIVE: THE WET FART MARKING THE END OF THE SHITSHOW. FOR NOW.



Chantal shows up at the start. Or maybe she showed up at the end of the last one. I don't care anymore. Anyway, as the video begins, he's abusing Ariel for not being a good enough mod.

"YOU FUCKED UP, ARIEL! YOU REALLY FUCKED UP! You blocked Chantal, the content... Never mind. Have a good night at work, Ariel. I love you." FUCKING CREEPY, DUDE. 7:05

Waiting for him to light the cigarette he put in his mouth backwards (he never does): 7:42
A Wild Forehead appears: 10:00
Sorry, the sun is in my eyes...: 10:33
FINALLY! SOMEONE CARES! But not enough to get Roman's dog's name right: 12:07
Lip trembling like a little child...: 21:30
There wasn't enough unfettered insanity in this stream yet, so here's Vegasdoll!: 22:24
(I WAS THROWING UP FOR YOU I CAN BARELY BREATHE ROMAN YOU BROKE MY HEART!)
YOUR dad is DEAD? Well, MY dad is SICK! 28:24

Vegas completely derails everything for a bit. A third party (dunno who, don't care) has to call in to calm her down and do some mental health first aid. Roman is clearly annoyed that he's not getting any attention. He pouts like a child.

Roman gives us one last stern talking-to, letting us know how we only ruined it for ourselves and after he tried so hard to be a good guy: 46:45

CUT TO BLACK! ROMAN IS GONE FOREVER!: 52:29
JUST KIDDING! HE'S BACK! DID WE MISS HIM? STILL ONLY 14 PEOPLE IN CHAT, HUH?: 53:43
It's just that it's a _trust_ thing, you know?: 59:55
Terminator 2 moment followed by "only bartenders understand": 1:03:39

Finally, it ends.



Praise god, I have survived. I was gonna cry like a Moroccan if that went on any longer.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Sep 1, 2022)

Peetz (FFG calls them Creepy Peetz), who was/is a VIB and in all the reaction channels chats seems to have disappeared. Maybe went broke after all the superchats begging for attention. And Blaczillion seems to have disappeared. Oh no.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 2, 2022)

Nobody has anything to say about sjam's insane, drunken stream (still live now)?

If you'd like to call him and say hi or just tell him he's an incel tard, his number is 226-988-4783.  He put it out there himself, twice.


----------



## Itspinklava (Sep 2, 2022)

SJAM is wasted and just gave out his number. It’s 226-988-4783.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Ninja’d by @Dutch Courage

Edit to add his possible address:

Looks like a dump


----------



## ADHD (Sep 2, 2022)

Archive of SJAM's Terrifying Driving Livestream:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 2, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Archive of SJAM's Terrifying Driving Livestream:
> View attachment 3669565


You are a DRUNKIE Sjam.

If you are not interested in help kindly remove yourself from life.
Spare your family the head ache and the pain of cleaning up your mess.


----------



## Punished Snigger (Sep 2, 2022)

Lmfao he literally just filed a false DMCA on stream while admitting it was only because he didn't like the content.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Sep 2, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> Peetz (FFG calls them Creepy Peetz), who was/is a VIB and in all the reaction channels chats seems to have disappeared. Maybe went broke after all the superchats begging for attention. And Blaczillion seems to have disappeared. Oh no.


Let’s not forget she was also a mod for Nader.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 2, 2022)

Welp, sjam deleted his drunken ragestream.

He also seems to have deleted every stream and video he uploaded from the past _eight years_ for good measure:



His banner and avatar are gone too.

I wonder if this marks his retirement from the greater Chantopolis community or if he'll regret it when he wakes up?  I can't say I care one iota, but I do wonder.


----------



## ADHD (Sep 2, 2022)

Archive of LIVE - BY KYA!!, streamed September 2, 2022, originally located here:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Thanks to @GargoyleGorl for the archive.

Archive of the last two hours of his drunk stream from August 30th and the final three hours of his drunk stream from last night will be up later in the day once I get them processed.


----------



## hourglass figure (Sep 2, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> Welp, sjam deleted his drunken ragestream.
> 
> He also seems to have deleted every stream and video he uploaded from the past _eight years_ for good measure:
> 
> ...


Still has his channel memberships though, I don’t think he will be far away, dude loves the attention and Chantal is his queen/role model.


----------



## Jaywanna (Sep 2, 2022)

This is really creepy.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Sep 2, 2022)

I didn't witness the original event but the way he goes out without a single second thought that people watching him might find the behaviour wrong, like legit it doesn't occur to him for a second, only means that this is something he does all the time.
SJAM, please kill yourself before you kill someone worth much more than you, which is absolutely anyone else at all.


----------



## Edgeidiot (Sep 2, 2022)

Sorry for cross posting but Missy Moo is so thoughtful not towards her patients / clients but towards chat.

@Jaywanna for credit from Chins thread.


----------



## ADHD (Sep 2, 2022)

Archive of the last two hours of LIVE - COOKING!!! 12 HR LIVE STREAM!!, streamed August 30, 2022, originally located here:


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Archive of the last 3 hours of LIVE - ROOMIE FREE, REDECORATING AND HANGOUT!!!, streamed September 1, 2022, originally located here:


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Thanks to @Oh My Lard for the archive.


----------



## Marf (Sep 2, 2022)

Has Vegasdoll's info already posted here? I didn't see it.

Bianca Dominguez
5319 Regal; Las Vegas, NV 89146
(702) 635-4752
Email: notjustanothervegasdoll@gmail.com
Birthday: 03/09



Fun Fact:


"Little Sasquatch"


----------



## Poutine It Here (Sep 2, 2022)

Jaywanna said:


> This is really creepy.


What? If someone is near death why are you on the computer? Also why is she saying client and not patient? I am so confused by the moo.


----------



## Dog Prom 3D (Sep 2, 2022)

Poutine It Here said:


> What? If someone is near death why are you on the computer? Also why is she saying client and not patient? I am so confused by the moo.


_Hang on dear, I know your father is breathing his last but a very fat, unwell Canadian walrus just typed something online and I really have to respond to it. Chin up, don't worry, someone will be along shortly to pull the sheet over his head and wheel him to the morgue_.

Also didn't Missy Moo just announce she might be pregnant at age 41. Was that the good news that was being tempered by a "client" dying? 

So much sus here because I just can't see one of Chantal's followers having a professional job. The worst part about the Internet for me, aside from all the child porn, crush videos, pedos disguised as trans activists and the knowledge the that life is futile, has been seeing the solid proof that most people on this planet are, in fact, really this vapid, callow and stupid.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Sep 2, 2022)

Dog Prom 3D said:


> _Hang on dear, I know your father is breathing his last but a very fat, unwell Canadian walrus just typed something online and I really have to respond to it. Chin up, don't worry, someone will be along shortly to pull the sheet over his head and wheel him to the morgue_.
> 
> Also didn't Missy Moo just announce she might be pregnant at age 41. Was that the good news that was being tempered by a "client" dying?
> 
> So much sus here because I just can't see one of Chantal's followers having a professional job. The worst part about the Internet for me, aside from all the child porn, crush videos, pedos disguised as trans activists and the knowledge the that life is futile, has been seeing the solid proof that most people on this planet are, in fact, really this vapid, callow and stupid.



Missy moo moo is probably a nursing assistant or PSW. If she is an actual regulated professional, god help us all.


----------



## Jaywanna (Sep 2, 2022)

This is what psycho looks like Missy Moo who left the bedside of a dying client to interact with FB and chat of VIB's  https://youtu.be/ot4XpUsu6_s

I'm a troglodite and don't know how to upload vids so I apologize. This is why my kids are smarter than I am. Someone please upload my post better than I can.  TIA.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Sep 2, 2022)

Jaywanna said:


> I'm a troglodite and don't know how to upload vids so I apologize. This is why my kids are smarter than I am. Someone please upload my post better than I can.  TIA.


----------



## Itspinklava (Sep 2, 2022)

Poutine It Here said:


> Also why is she saying client and not patient?


Probably because she works at a nursing home, not a doctor’s office or hospital.


----------



## Whyjustwhy (Sep 2, 2022)

clusterfuckk said:


> Missy moo moo is probably a nursing assistant or PSW. If she is an actual regulated professional, god help us all.


Sounds like she's a CNA in a nursing home.  She said a nurse had to confirm which means the nurse is her superior.  CNAs are low level workers that get all the shit work.  My premed daughter worked a summer as one for patient care hours and it was hell.  Doesn't pay much and doesn't require any formal education.


----------



## HAMS Sandwich (Sep 2, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> Probably because she works at a nursing home, not a doctor’s office or hospital.


To give context, working at a nursing home as a carer in the UK is quite possibly the lowest form of work just above a cleaner, which is why so many Nigerian/African/Polish immigrant women who come to the UK work as carers.

The pay is shit, jobs are in constant demand because people burn out, quit, or just realise that it’s easier to claim bennies.

Not that it’s not hard work, I imagine you’ll have to be on alert for most of the day, just the girls I know who worked those jobs were either texting all the time complaining about how bad it was both what you had to do and pay-wise.

So if anything she has this entry level carer job that makes it possible to watch chins in the background as she’s probably working ridiculous UK hours through the night that coincide with Canadian evening times


----------



## GassyBooty (Sep 2, 2022)

This clip proves without any shadow of a doubt that all Gunt’s beezers are degenerate cretins. 
Meet now infamous senior care worker MissMoo who neglects her duties to watch her obese idol lay on a filthy llama and suck her fat, disgusting thumb after consuming enough calories to feed the whole Russian army




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Gunt Whisperer (Sep 2, 2022)

Whyjustwhy said:


> Sounds like she's a CNA in a nursing home.  She said a nurse had to confirm which means the nurse is her superior.  CNAs are low level workers that get all the shit work.  My premed daughter worked a summer as one for patient care hours and it was hell.  Doesn't pay much and doesn't require any formal education.



Missy Moo is Marissa Chisholm Kaus. 

She is neither a nurse or a CNA. She was previously a child care provider for Wee Watch Child Care. I believe currently she is basically a receptionist for a home care agency. So when the agency gets a call for a nurse to visit, she would be the one who calls the nurse (going down a list of who is available that shift) and books them. 

It’s basically a taxi dispatcher for health care.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Archive of the last two hours of LIVE - COOKING!!! 12 HR LIVE STREAM!!, streamed August 30, 2022, originally located here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm not going to bother with the first one, but I will recap the second one. That was the fun one.

To set the stage, later in the stream someone in his chat doxes poor old Sjam, who never hurt a soul in his life (but only because he's lucky, not because he's a good person who gives a shit about literally anyone around him). The address given in his chat matches the one I managed to track down for him a while back, so it all seems legit. This allows us to determine which Wendy's he was likely driving to, along with his most likely route. He seems to be driving on a freeway for a lot of his trip, so I'm reasonably confident that this is where he was going and how.


Seems like a simple enough task, but Sjam is such an overachiever that he has to make it challenging for himself. You see, he's prepared for this journey by drinking for at least the last four hours. He's carefully calibrated his drunkenness so that he can act normal for his chat (who he fooled by slyly adding booze to his omnipresent Big Gulp cup while off camera) and drive safely. But he's responsible! He's safety conscious! He only vomited twice before he got behind the wheel. It's not like he was DRUNK drunk, you know?

Anyway, his BAC is steady and his route is marked out in his very sober mind. Let's see how he does!



Spoiler: PART ONE: SIR, THIS IS A LIVESTREAM



We start off with our noble hero already behind the wheel of his car. The engine revs noisily. "Here we go!" he slurs toward the laptop camera. Because he has his laptop on the seat next to him. Naturally. It's like we're all his passengers! How interactive! It's hard to see the chat though, so he turns on the map light. The dome light is already on inside the car, of course. Now he can read the chat safely!

"The fuck, Lazy," he sounds like he just had dental surgery. "Driving drunk? I don't drink anymore." Haha, those idiots will never figure out you're plastered. Engine revs. "I'm not your mother. Ha! Get over it. Fuck you! Don't come at me with this shit. You're pissing me off!" The engine just got much louder.

His chat is so ungrateful. He just wants some Wendy's. He worked hard ALL DAY cleaning his house because his ROOMMATE moved out. He deserves a Baconator. The whole world must suffer the risk of his driving so that he can have a Baconator. It's only fair.

"ARE YOU SUICIDAL?" Yes, chat, but not quickly nor effectively enough. He's a spoiled baby who wants as much attention as he can get as he does it, is all, and doesn't care who he hurts in the process. He starts gagging as though he's about to vomit again.

His chat just doesn't understand. "STOP IT," he growls. He's angry in a primal way that only abusers, drunks, and abusive drunks can be. "Stop being stupid! Honestly!" EYES ON THE ROAD, DIPSHIT. "You're all being dumb, like... Use a braincell! It's called DRIVING. To get FOOD. Oh my god!"

Belligerence level: Four Fat Losers out of ten. There's some real anger here, but he's still thinking that if the killjoys in his chat would just STFU already, everything will be fine and they can go back to giving him positive attention again. Like they're supposed to, GAWD.

He accelerates sharply, takes his foot off the gas, then slams the accelerator again. "Move it or lose it, sister!" He punches the gas, gets up behind the vehicle ahead, takes his foot off, punches it again. "Yes. Yes. Yes," he's muttering to the driver ahead of him. "You all can't go the same fucking speed." Rev. Back off. Rev. Back off. Rev. "Alright, you passed! Move over!" He gestures angrily. Rev. Back off. Rev. "Okay... Mmmmokaiiiiii.... Mmmmmoooookaaaaaaaiiiii," the other car has presumably moved back into the righthand lane. Sjam seems pleased. "FUCKING IDIOTS!" Never mind. "Thass whatchu geht!"

More coughing and gagging. "Goddamn, it smells like skunk!" Sure. He's nearly doubled over, one hand on the wheel, one hand over his mouth. There's a sudden roar as the windows are rolled down, then back up.


_The profile of a god. The god of missing chromosomes._

We're only ten minutes in and we already could have died about four times. But this very masculine and intelligent specimen has delivered us safely thus far! Isn't it just so, I dunno, _attractive_ when a man keeps you safe like this, gorls?

"Oh, shut up, Danzig," he says to the mod who's been super supportive of him the last while, "Like, areya fucken dumb? Like yaguys are bein stooopid. Wadever. Be done with me then. Like fuckkk. Well fuckkk donaccuse mea shit I dinna do!"

Belligerence level: Six and a half Middle School Rejects out of ten. He's really upset people are accusing him of being drunk even though he CLEARLY said he wasn't. I fully expect him to moan about how's he _ever_ supposed to get sober if no one will TRUST HIM?

"Mygawd. Sorreeeee I'm goin to fukken WENDY'S cos I'm HUNGRY after fixing my wholeplaceuuuuuup..." He's mocking his chat. "Uuuugh, you're driving drunk! Uuugh I'm never comin back agin! I'm never comin back agin! Then bye! Fuckoff! Thanks for doin me a favor!"


_Ladies and Gentlemen, the most punchable face in Canada._

Next, we get some outstanding drunk logic. You see, Danzig is usually supportive, but now she's not and that's BULLSHIT so STOP IT DANZIG! Stop saying you're done with Poor Sjam! Stop hurting his feelings! Consequences, who? His own actions, what? EVERYONE BE NICE AND DON'T LEAVE! OTHERWISE YOU'RE SHITTY AND HE WANTS YOU TO LEAVE! SO THERE!

"I don't know what you think I am, but you're WRONG!" No I'm not. "God forbid I go to fukken Wendy's." Yes, that's obviously the issue. Burger King would've been fine. "I'm being a jerk? Y'all are threatening to call the cops on me!" To be fair, you're a criminal. "Oh, I'm fukken workin my ass off and goin to Wendy's! Oh, I'm SORREEEEE!"

I'm not going to transcribe anymore unless he deviates from his current ranting. It's all drunken babbling, mocking the concerns of his chat, yelling at them for being upset, denying he's drunk, and trying to make it seem Wendy's is the problem. Also, he's been working hard all day and no one has any sympathy for Poor Sjam.

The erratic revving hasn't stopped. It's so bad it honestly sounds like he's in the wrong gear half the time, but it's an automatic transmission. He just keeps slamming that gas pedal in short bursts. Just like they teach you in driver's ed. Very safe, much sober. "I think I know how to fucken drive," And we say he has no self-confidence! "My car is fucken loud. I'm not gunnin' it all the time," It's not the volume so much as the pattern, but go on.

12:30 - We have arrived at Wendy's.

Now. To be fair, he was already driving when the video started. However, this is still only half the time Google Maps estimates the journey to take. And he was clearly tailgating and trying to intimidate other drivers into speeding up or getting out of his way on the freeway. I think it's reasonable to conclude he wasn't exactly minding the speed limit. But let's not rush to judgment, because Poor Sjam deserves the benefit of the doubt. After all, he cleaned his WHOLE LIVING ROOM today.

More mockery and abuse of his chat. "Stop it, Theresa! How is this ridiculous behavior? My roommate moved out, I cleaned my house, and now I'm going to Wendy's! How is that ridiculous behavior?" Who wouldn't want to be romantically involved with a guy who clearly takes his friends'  concerns seriously and never ever makes strawman arguments or tries to make them seem unreasonable or stupid? He's only told them to fuck off 14 times!

"A hundred and forty people watching. Oh my god. Because I'm sooooo unhinged. I'm gonna go to Wendy's, I'm gonna go home, I'm gonna eat, and I'm gonna pass out like a normal person!" There is nothing normal about you or your lifestyle, Tyler. I'm sorry your shitty parents raised you to believe otherwise, but you're 31 now. Time to grow the fuck up or die a mewling baby.

Ariel, aka Kipperface Wormspeaker, asks why he didn't use Ubereats or something. "We don't have that shit here," he sneers, "It's a ten minute drive to Wendy's. I'm not _lazy. _I _drive _to where I need to go." Yeah, according to Google Maps, there's really nothing within a ten minute drive of Sjam's apartment, so it seems like he's long understood the posted speed limit to be more of a suggestion than anything else. Also, I checked SkiptheDishes, a Canadian DoorDash equivalent, and McDonald's would have brought him a burger. Free delivery, too. Buuuut it's not what he was craving, so much like Gunt, the world has to stop so he can get his fast food of choice.

Also much like Gunt, he's a totally different person when he's dealing with drive-thru employees. Only instead of a Low BMI Voice, he's got a Low BAC Voice. Unfortunately, our resident Rhodes Scholar forgot about the speaker and rambled drunkenly at his chat as he waited for her to take his order. "You're all being fukken retarded," he mumbles, "Why ya gotta hate hate hate hate. I'm sick of it. Shut up all a ya. Um, yeah, could I get a Baconator meal? With coke? And could I also get an order of the chili cheese nachos? Thank you. Shit thizzis tiiiite, fock. What th'fuck izzy doin. Ya know what, I'm not gonna take lightly people talking about me drivin' impaired. So if you're gonna talk about me drivin' impaired, you can jussss leave or ya gonna geht blocked. I don' need people spreading bullshit and lies. BUH BYE. Fukken stupid. Don't give a fuck about views." And so on.

We have our food! We are free! Sjam celebrates by absolutely hammering down the accelerator. The timestamp is 20:00.

We're at a red light. We're blocking people. The issue is that everyone is accusing him of THIS FUCKING SHIT and he's NOT HAVING IT. "It's called FUCK OFF, actually," he says. "Okay, we can do it this way. We can play this game. We can do this. Click this. Click that..." We're on members only chat. "Anyone else need to be blocked?" It's surreal, watching this fat little man block people on his laptop as he sits at a red right, too drunk to focus his eyes properly. The Wendy's bag, just in frame, is a nice touch.

Man, it's a lucky woman who's gonna land this prize. Every little girl dreams of being told she's playing games and being the bad guy when she begs her husband not to drive drunk. There was a Barbie for that, I think. Doctor, lawyer, emotionally-abused spouse of an alcoholic who's only too happy to try to make everything her fault...

Sjam stews for a bit, driving in silence. But don't worry, he's still reading chat.


_We are not stopped. We are driving on a freeway in this screencap. _

"We're almost home," he says at last. "For all the good viewers, I'm sorry to get all angry, it's just..." Just that I wouldn't have to yell at you if you'd just shut your mouth and stop accusing me of doing things I'm clearly doing right now, this minute, in front of your eyes. "I'm just sooooo sick of some people on here. It's ridiculous. I don't have to sign up for that. I don't have to deal with that." Just as a point of fact, no one else on the road signed up to deal with a chunky manlet drunkenly ramming into them on the freeway, but you're right. You don't need to broadcast your crimes to a live audience. But then, Tyler, what would you have in your life?





Spoiler: PART TWO: FAT GAY'S JOURNEY INTO NIGHT



"If you say I'm driving drunk, you're blocked. If the mods don't block you, I'll block the mods. Do your jobs, mods!" Says the chronically unemployed drunkard. "I don't answer to nobody!" I think the Ontario Provincial Police might have something to say about that. Alas, they're nowhere to be seen.

HOLY SHIT SJAM. Are you in second gear? WHY IS YOUR CAR MAKING THOSE SOUNDS?


_Listen to the illiterate cartoon hamburger, Sjam. It's no pink elephant, but consider it the wisest of your DT hallucinations._

"Why the fuck is there 432 people watching me?" They're waiting for a crash, duh. "STOP IT!" Professional YouTuber.

"For fuck's sake. I just went to Wendy's. You're acting like I killed somebody." Yeah, I got nothing. "Retarded," he mutters. "Stupid." Weird, I was just thinking that myself. "Fucking morons. Trying to fuck with my life," says he man actively putting lives at risk. "Just FUCKING WAIT until I get home!"

It took him about 23 minutes to get home. Not bad.

We're home and we are angry. We're making phone calls, but not to our sponsor. Our belligerence level is a solid 7 Weird Uncles Who Never Get Invited to Children's Birthday Parties out of 10. We're drunk texting. "Why the fuck is there 410 people watching me? That's retarded." Agreed, you don't deserve views. "Three hundred and twenty-five of you have wrong intentions." Shut up and eat your burger, fatty.

We are calling people. No one's answering. We're blocking more people. "Goodbye to you. Go fuck yourself." Right back at you. "DIDN'T I ORDER POUTINE?!?!?" Just aspirate already.

We're mocking the people who are telling us to go to bed. We don't care about self-destruction. Fuck our job interview tomorrow. We're just a loser, just like everyone says. No arguments here, Tyler. We're angry at the brownies we made for our former roommate, who didn't invite us over to his new place the first day he was there. "Fuck you and your fucking grandmother!" Yeah, you can probably just go ahead and eat those brownies, Sjam. I don't think you'll be invited 'round for tea anytime soon.

More rambling about how people just won't get off his back already about going to Wendy's. Can he eat now? Is that okay with everyone? Or are they going to keep harping about that whole drunk driving thing all fucking night?

He's getting a lot of texts and it's pissing him off. Perhaps he shouldn't have posted his phone number.

"I'm gonna end this," If only. "And delete it." Too late. Our mouse isn't working. We're slamming it around and swearing. Oh, it's not plugged in. His chat is fucking rude. RUDE! He dares us to call the cops. Losers, all of us. Who the fuck do we think we are?

Kya has entered that chat. "Thasss not the real Kya. Better not be. You guys are petty as fuck. Keep watching though. Thanks fer the money! That better not be the real Kya."

EVERYONE JUST KEEPS PUSHING AND PUSHING AND PUSHING. Call the cops! You're all stupid! Just stupid as fuck! Don't tell me what to do! Fuck off for telling me to end the stream and sleep it off!

His phone keeps chiming.

"I'm not going to fucking bed! I haven't been drunk yet! I'd love to be drunk! Let's go to the fucking bar! Might as well!" SJAM TURN OFF YOUR FUCKING PHONE. "Ahahaharh I don fucing care fuck you fuck ou AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH I don care  Don't  care DONT CARE dont FUCKING CARE I haven't had a drink weeks! Oh, here's Jack's ugly face! AHAHAHAHAHFuck you! Fuck you! Eat MY ASS! This ASS! EAT IT, GIRL! FUCK OFFF I DON"T CAAAAARE!!"

Hours of this. Hours.

"I tried calling Chantal. She didn't answer. It's whatever. I tried to confide in her, but she won't confide in me. Whatever."

Kya is reacting. Sjam is reacting to the reacting. It's unbelievably messy. Sjam sounds like he has a broken jaw and only half a tongue. Kya sounds like a sentient ashtray.





Spoiler: PART THREE: YOU HAD OUR CURIOSITY. NOW YOU HAVE OUR ATTENTION.



Sjam begs Jessica Messica to call him. He just needs someone to talk to. Someone calls. It's not Jessica. They tell Sjam to get a job. He hangs up on them and threatens to call the police. He dares his chat to call the police and waste their time. He can't wait to show the police how everyone is harassing him. More people call. None of them are Jessica. Sjam is getting riled up. Let the cops come! He did fucking nothing!

It's the same thing over and over. People prank call him just to scream in his ear. His chat is still threatening him with the cops. Sjam is still insisting he did nothing wrong. "This is getting stupid," he says. Wrong tense, but yeah. Sjam is having a hard time sitting up straight. He's wobbling like a weeble.

We're finally eating our Wendy's. It's been about an hour and a half. The nachos are so soggy he can fold them like a lettuce wrap filled with coagulated cheese product and cold chili. He shoves them in his mouth. They fall back into the tray as he chews.




_Ladies._

STOP TELLING JESSICA TO BE CAREFUL. It's him! Sjam! What's he gonna do to her? Be her friend?

People keep prank calling him, but he can't turn off his phone in case Jessica calls. He can trust Jessica. You can't trust most people, you know.

"Fuck you. Go to rehab? FOR WHAT?" Nachos.

"I can't wait to talk to the police. About Kiwi Farms." Wait, what did we do? "I've had enough of Kiwi Farms." HI TYLER! "What they're doing IS illegal, I don't give a fuck what they want to call it." HOW'S NEW HAMBURG TREATING YOU? "They're going to jail. The owner of that site is going to jail." SJAM SPEAKS AND NULL TREMBLES. "It's fucking guaranteed." NO WOMAN WILL EVER BEAR YOUR CHILD. "God, Deedee! Stop calling me! It's from Lachine! The number is from Quebec!" NADER ELSHAMY IS INFINITELY MORE SUCCESSFUL THAN YOU IN EVERY WAY. NO WONDER CHANTAL LIKES HIM MORE. "Whatever. Why do people call me and tell me I'm treating people bad? You haven't seen what treating people bad is!" I'M A KIWI FARMER, I HAVE SOME IDEAS. "If it's not Jessica calling me, stop." OKAY SJAM. "And I threatened Kya? She started it! Making a whole fucking video about me!" SO WHAT I'M HEARING IS YOU WANT YOUR OWN THREAD. "Who cares if I put my number out there? It's my choice! That's MY number!" NOTED! "If you put my fucking postal code out there, I can call the police!" YOU HAVE A VERY PECULIAR UNDERSTANDING OF HOW THINGS WORK. "You have my postal code! Come and knock on my door! Too pussy to do it?" YOU KNOW NOTHING OF PUSSY. EXCEPT BEING ONE. I TAKE IT BACK, YOU DO HAVE *some* EXPERTISE IN THIS SUBJECT. "Chantal is a friend of mine. I wish. But she's not there for me when I need her." CHANTAL WILL NEVER FUCK YOU. SHE'D PROBABLY FUCK YOUR BROTHER THOUGH. "Chantal did not call me, thank you. Oh, you called, Jessica?" JESUS FUCKING CHRIST TYLER. "I don't know your number. Call again."

We're muted for a bit. We come back to Kya talking about making a salad. Sjam's phone won't stop ringing. I want to die. Sjam and Kya are both yelling at each other reacting to each other and it's just tardception.





Spoiler: PART FOUR: CLAP YOUR HANDS, CHILDREN, OR THE FAT FAIRY WILL DIE



I don't know what these two idiots are arguing about. Sjam is enraged. Our belligerence level is in the red, at least 9 Urine-Soaked Bums Picking a Fight with a Random Meter Maid out of 10.

Do we think Sjam's scared of a lawsuit? He's confident he has more money than Kya. She's harassing him now. He'll see her in court. Sjam Elshamy knows his rights. He knows Kya can't say the things she's saying. Her stream isn't transformative. He's striking her. RIGHT NOW. Copyright claim. Her stream is 100% his content. She's continuing to harass him. Here's hoping Kya has lots of money! Sjam hopes she does. She's gonna need it. People think he doesn't have money. Scoff!

He finishes the strike and turns off Kya's stream. Belligerence levels are dropping rapidly. We're already back down to 4 Unfulfilled White Men out of 10. Our self pity levels, though, are spiking like Chantal's blood sugar after a Twix bar dipped in marshmallow fluff.

We text for a long time, the silence broken only by our stupid ringtone.

"Um. I think I'm gonna delete the channel. This just doesn't feel right anymore. I just can't deal with people accusing me of shit I didn't do. And reaction channels. Such bullshit." He's pouting. This worthless asshole is going to cry because people just won't let him insist he isn't drunk when he knows damn well he is. Manipulative, yet incompetent seems to be the theme of gorlworld these days.

"She does not have the right to use my shit. And if *I* strike it, *she* has to prove it in court, not fucking me!" It has to hurt to be this stupid. If it doesn't, it should.

Waaaaaaah waaaah boohoo conspiracy waaaaah too many texts boohoo people are watching me for the wrong reasons sob. This is one of the most pathetic things I've ever seen, and I've recapped Roman's streams before.

Danzig is back. Sjam hasn't finished punishing her for caring about him yet, so he reiterates that he just rearranged his living room and went to Wendy's and he's the real victim here.

"Clearly people don't want me to have a channel anymore, so I'm done." CLAP CLAP CLAP

Fin.



He'll be back in a couple hours. Pussy.


----------



## Poutine It Here (Sep 3, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


>


Moo claims she showers regularly as she sits there with hair dripping grease specked with pieces of dandruff. Sure, Jan.


----------



## AnchorageC0h0rt (Sep 3, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


>



Holy joker vibes.  She’s legit scary af.
ETA: couldn’t finish the whole video, got to the part of her saying “mommy this, mommy that….”


----------



## FickleFuck (Sep 4, 2022)

So I'm sure everyone knows Ariel G, weird ass chick obsessed with Roman and fucking with Sjam's sobriety and mental health, hungry for the meaningless power of being a mod. Turns out she's a really big fan of yours truly.

To the extent she has a honored me by using my doggy stylin' jack-o-lantern...
So while she's accusing me of making fake accounts, I literally caught this bitch swapping between her multiple accounts. She hopped Roman's chat to Sjam's, forgetting to logout from the regular account to her modded account...

So while teen mom over here wants to talk about fake accounts, let's bring up the fact that her and her other co-conspiriting dingbat, Alissa made accounts in Judith's name with her photo to purposely fuck with her. 

Those of you that don't know who Judith is, she's the chick in Roman el Roman's stream that gets waster and dances like The Walkimg Dead while looking that the creepy little girl from The Ring. Ariel and Alissa didn't like that people enjoy crazy ass Judith's drunken pajama dancing and that Roman was giving her more attention than them, so they did what any dumb jealous bitch does...talked shit about Judith, then tried to make her look bad and fucked with her via their fake Judith account. A small snippet of when the fuckery began...

The night this happened was the same night Ariel forgot to log out of who knows how many of her multiple accounts. But enough of that, let me get to the doxing of this Troon looking bitch...




This her ex, Jonathan Medina. Why are you fucking with Roman and Sjam when you procreated with this guy?



And Ariel likes to lie a lot about the most mundane stupid shit, like how old her daughter is. Why are all these women so pathological?
Pretty sure most kids start school around 5ish years old or so. Ariel claims her daughter is 5, but this is a 3+ year old picture of her kid so unless her child is all Tuck Everlasting, pretty fucking sure she isn't 5.

Oh how weird, the kid is now magically 7 in a post from that same year made days before the other one. She appears to only have this one kid, so I don't know wtf is going on here.

Oh, she's magically 10 now.


Hanging out with trash is her thing.
Oh, did you guys know Ariel went through her own shaving her hair the fuck off phase too? Her and Gunt have so much in common. Bald, lying, fucking around with losers like Roman, Nader and Sjam, being absolute trash humans, jealous of other women. I'm surprised they aren't besties.

Anyway, just needed to drop this off here since she wanted our attention so badly.


HI, ARIEL!!!


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Sep 4, 2022)

Single White Female said:


> Still has his channel memberships though, I don’t think he will be far away, dude loves the attention and Chantal is his queen/role model.


How empty is your life or how stupid do you have to be to have a membership to this channel? What does he bring to the table?


HAMS Sandwich said:


> To give context, working at a nursing home as a carer in the UK is quite possibly the lowest form of work just above a cleaner, which is why so many Nigerian/African/Polish immigrant women who come to the UK work as carers.
> 
> The pay is shit, jobs are in constant demand because people burn out, quit, or just realise that it’s easier to claim bennies.
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure Missy Moo is in Ontario.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Sep 4, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> View attachment 3678998
> So I'm sure everyone knows Ariel G, weird ass chick obsessed with Roman and fucking with Sjam's sobriety and mental health, hungry for the meaningless power of being a mod. Turns out she's a really big fan of yours truly.
> View attachment 3678969
> To the extent she has a honored me by using my doggy stylin' jack-o-lantern...View attachment 3678971
> ...


Most of the beezers and hanger-ons are unattractive but damn, this bitch is fucking _ugly_. I feel sorry for the kid, with those cousin looking parents she's doomed to have a hairy horse face.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Sep 4, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> View attachment 3678998
> So I'm sure everyone knows Ariel G, weird ass chick obsessed with Roman and fucking with Sjam's sobriety and mental health, hungry for the meaningless power of being a mod. Turns out she's a really big fan of yours truly.
> View attachment 3678969
> To the extent she has a honored me by using my doggy stylin' jack-o-lantern...View attachment 3678971
> ...


Heheh, look at all those keffals looking mfs.


Itspinklava said:


> SJAM is wasted and just gave out his number. It’s 226-988-4783.
> View attachment 3669557
> 
> Ninja’d by @Dutch Courage
> ...


Ugh, this PPP sounding mf.
What is wrong with canadians?


----------



## Not Impressed (Sep 4, 2022)

The Chantalverse is like taking a tour of a mental institution on family day.


----------



## Pepper Jack (Sep 4, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> So I'm sure everyone knows Ariel G, weird ass chick obsessed with Roman and fucking with Sjam's sobriety and mental health, hungry for the meaningless power of being a mod. Turns out she's a really big fan of yours truly.
> View attachment 3678969
> To the extent she has a honored me by using my doggy stylin' jack-o-lantern...View attachment 3678971
> So while she's accusing me of making fake accounts, I literally caught this bitch swapping between her multiple accounts. She hopped Roman's chat to Sjam's, forgetting to logout from the regular account to her modded account...
> ...


What I ordered


What I got


SAD!


----------



## FickleFuck (Sep 6, 2022)

So glad to be back and while I hate to shit up the thread, I have no other option as troons continue their attack on the Farms. Here's to you, Ariel, you and DeeDee are the manliest jawed bitches in the Guntalverse.
So as seen above, she like-a the way my dick taste and has been lurking BP chat and reporting back to the poo touchers on Youtube. Here she was replying to what I said in BP chat. 
I did antagonize her from BP chat and eventually she came over under this account.

From there shit got stupid and I sincerely apologize to my fellow Kiwis that witnessed this retardation.


Not long after this she bounced and we lost out beloved Farms. I also lost what I was working on in the edit prior, but today was a new day and new day meant new drama. In fighting among the clique of thirsty for Gunt's sloppy seconds began as they all joined Jessica Messica for her stream where she continued to act like she wasn't played by Gorlic Bread and doesn't care what Nader says about her.

For as much as the hate The Farms and claim they don't come here, theres an awful lot of them all in the know about when we're up or down...
Danzig when they were formerly modding Sjam to fuck with him...
And since one of her own called her out, she decided to gaslight the shit out of them and throw them under the bus and run their ass over. These broads have all been on Sjam and Roman's channels pretending to be thw best of friends. Doesn't take much for them to go at each others throats.
She did not ask if they would be doxed, as you can see above, she asked if she could help dox, like an eager to please Gunt licker.

These cowtippers have been part of a group of hungry hungry whores that have modded everyone from Sjam, Roman, Jessica Messica and fucked around with Nader and because Ariel is dumbfuck shit disturbed she fucked around and is finding out. And no, Ariel Elizabeth Gildea, I will not be taking down jack fucking shit, in fact, I will post more.

You bragged about wanting doxed and drama. There ya go. Keep lurking and stick to sexting Roman and his AIDSy cock.
Oh and since this is how you feel...

I'm sure you'll find plenty of fellas with green peen that will text and call you at 484-408-8989.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, it's true we all stan ADHD and Kate Farms Shill but it's also still true that the poor kid is going to end up with a hairy horse face. She'll be lucky if her mom's whoreish ways don't rub off on her too.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Sep 6, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> View attachment 3683635


Oh no, not the soundcloud dropping us!


----------



## ADHD (Sep 6, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> These cowtippers have been part of a group of hungry hungry whores that have modded everyone from Sjam, Roman, Jessica Messica


Ariel also mods for Vegasdoll:


----------



## shameful existence (Sep 27, 2022)

Week old news for an obvious reason, but I captured some of the chat from the great unmodding of Vicki Swords.


Spoiler: long







She also uploaded a totally unwatchable video about the situation.


----------



## FickleFuck (Sep 30, 2022)

Which one is troonier? Ariel Gildea, serial Sjam antagonizer and Roman thirsty trollup, or Keffals?

Ariel's kid is gonna have the absolute worst time of her life when she gets to high school. You know Ariel, mean girls eat ugly girls like this for breakfast when they become teenagers, plus her mama looks like she swings a dick.

You should really do some mother daughter bonding over a lip waxing instead of sexting Roman or making 500 alt accounts to troll. How do you even find the time to wipe old people ass at work?
(Thanks for reopening your FB account, I know you love the attention.)

Keep lurking, baby gorl.


----------



## Delilah Radio Show (Oct 3, 2022)

A few reactors have brought up that the prolific troll *Alissa El Roman El Afhaganistan El Ghoul Etc *(real name *Alyssa Gilbert Moore/Alyssa Landrin/Aleesa*) appeared IRL (timestamp) on Chantal’s live, which I noticed as well and am recording here for posterity.

In the stream, Chantal was _oot and aboot_ with Rasta Auntie at some dumb craft fair where Alyssa was conveniently attempting to peddle her CBD products, Tea Genic Wellness (what kind of MLM bullshit is this lmao? that logo is total shit) while also pretending she wasn’t a dumbass like FFG that inserts herself in these situations for that sweet, sweet cowtipping dopamine rush. Unfortunately, most of Alyssa’s appearances on both Sjam & Roman’s panels have been yeeted from the tubes; thankfully the Farms does fab archiving work. I pulled this from Roman's live back in August, so let's do a quick vocal (fry) comparison between that stream and FBs recent one. Note that Alyssa is the one with the gray icon; Judith, Ariel, and some other weird random appear on cam but Alyssa does not:





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here, Ariel & Alyssa commiserate about how hard working second shift is, as Ariel also works in the nursing field. Missy Moo's in training. Can you even imagine these bitches treating you for some type of ailment? I think I'd rather take the W and die myself but...




Your browser is not able to display this video.




_*"We get it straight from the farm(s)!"*_




Your browser is not able to display this video.





*Alyssa Gilbert Landrin *describes herself as a future nurse, owner & ceo of Tea Genic, nutritional coach, forex trader, crypto investor..the litany goes on and on. She has three personal Instagram profiles (1, 2, 3), two Facebook accounts (1, 2), and is currently married to *Fignole Landrin*, according to their Knot registry page and this insta post (congrats to the happy couple!) Now, gaze into the spider-lash/former fattie-dome abyss with me:

  
  
*edited to add clarification and extra info


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 3, 2022)

Delilah Radio Show said:


> A few reactors have brought up that the prolific troll *Alissa El Roman El Afhaganistan El Ghoul Etc *(real name *Alyssa Gilbert Moore/Alyssa Landrin/Aleesa*) appeared IRL (timestamp) on Chantal’s live, which I noticed as well and am recording here for posterity.
> 
> In the stream, Chantal was _oot and aboot_ with Rasta Auntie at some dumb craft fair where Alyssa was conveniently attempting to peddle her CBD products, Tea Genic Wellness (what kind of MLM bullshit is this lmao? that logo is total shit) while also pretending she wasn’t a dumbass like FFG that inserts herself in these situations for that sweet, sweet cowtipping dopamine rush. Unfortunately, most of Alyssa’s appearances on both Sjam & Roman’s panels have been yeeted from the tubes; thankfully the Farms does fab archiving work. I pulled this from Roman's live back in August, so let's do a quick vocal (fry) comparison between that stream and FBs recent one. Note that Alyssa is the one with the gray icon; Judith, Ariel, and some other weird random appear on cam but Alyssa does not:
> 
> ...


Her husband is gonna hate this...


ALR gonna steal that man.
You did this man so dirty, Alyssa El Shamy Roman Adrian Afganistan...
Fignole Landrin, you deserve better.

Check it the Canuck.

Girl, you big busted. Will Ariel coach her on wtf to do now that she's outted? Hope your hubby files for divorce, ya nasty Roman dick loving, Sjam goading skank.

I wouldn't let you wipe my ass, but you can lick Gunt's.


----------



## Billie Ross (Oct 3, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> Her husband is gonna hate this...View attachment 3713428
> View attachment 3713429View attachment 3713431View attachment 3713433
> View attachment 3713373View attachment 3713374
> ALR gonna steal that man.
> ...


Her husband seems like a nice working guy, wonder if he knows how of a degenerate, fatty ass sucker, Roman's ballz licker his lovely wife is.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 3, 2022)

Billie Ross said:


> Her husband seems like a nice working guy, wonder if he knows how of a degenerate, fatty ass sucker, Roman's ballz licker his lovely wife is.


She's even more fucked 'cause bitch is half black, her husband and his whole ass family is black and she simps for Roman el AIDSY who calls mutha fuckers gorillas and niggas while being a filthy fucking fupa fucker from Morocco. She better keep thristing and hope she lands someone before her husband finds out about all her dirty deeds, fucking around with them middle east dudes like a Gunt while her husband works his ass off in the kitchen unawares.

Cause I feel like posting more. Eat green peen, Alyssa and your handler, Ariel, who you gotta ask if you can jump. Stay froggy, cunt.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Oct 3, 2022)

"owner & ceo of Tea Genic, nutritional coach, forex trader, crypto investor"
So basically every scam available on Facebook except the books for kids one?


----------



## Billie Ross (Oct 3, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> She's even more fucked 'cause bitch is half black, her husband and his whole ass family is black and she simps for Roman el AIDSY who calls mutha fuckers gorillas and niggas while being a filthy fucking fupa fucker from Morocco. She better keep thristing and hope she lands someone before her husband finds out about all her dirty deeds, fucking around with them middle east dudes like a Gunt while her husband works his ass off in the kitchen unawares.
> View attachment 3713556View attachment 3713558View attachment 3713559View attachment 3713560View attachment 3713563View attachment 3713564View attachment 3713565View attachment 3713566
> Cause I feel like posting more. Eat green peen, Alyssa and your handler, Ariel, who you gotta ask if you can jump. Stay froggy, cunt.


Btw, haven't she met Roman in person????


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 4, 2022)

I am clearly bored and a tad tipsy, but I couldn't help myself. Ariel, you keffal.

iRib this.

@Billie Ross, I'm not 100% on that, but definite possibility. She's always been thirsty for that Morrocan midget.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Oct 5, 2022)

So in his last video, Sjam/Tyler was comparing someone else to Big Ed/NoNeck Ed from 90 Day Fiance 




Kinda felt like he had no room to talk.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 6, 2022)

So here in Messica's stream from about a month or so back at around 11 minutes in Ariel tries to address why she was lurking BP chat and that "someone sent me screenshots" to cover for even knowing what was happening in our chat. We all are well aware of what "someone sent me" means on gorl world. It means you went and looked at shit yourself and wanna save face and pretend you don't lurk the Farms.
So while she addresses and cops to being StormyG, she also lies about what happened and what was said. She didn't ask who was working on anyone's dox, she was told who probably was and wanted and asked to help dox whoever the fuck, which is all in the previous posts with screenshots of what she said.
Ariel wants so badly to be a bigger part of Gorl World which is why she panels up and has those multiple innumerable fake accounts. She wants it so bad she has her minions help her touch poo and stir up fake ass drama in Gunt, Roman and Sjam's stream chats. That's what the alts are for, to dupe Roman who is so drunk off nasty ass budweiser to see straight into modding her then lying about what account are real and hat ones aren't. You have the manufactured Sjam is another Monty drama that somehow no one can show a shred of proof of him forwarding Lazy's nudes but supposedly they have screenshots. How they have the time for this while raising a young kid, I don't fucking know other than kid probably is with the dad or grandma more than her shit ass mother. It's clear none of these bitches has a single real life friend or someone to tell them they're being fucking retarded and need to get offline. I do enjoy when all these dumb bitches turn on each other though.

Yes, Ariel, I told you I am not removing jack shit and I will continue to even add more shit on a whim, Troon lover. By the way, you think grams looks down on you from heaven and thinks you're still a good person? Or once she hit the afterlife did she see all your sins and say , my grandkid is a piece of shit!?


----------



## Chantopolis tour guide (Oct 6, 2022)

Chantal's bro privated all his vids. 



			https://youtube.com/user/sjam2007


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 6, 2022)

So as many of us thought, Ariel Gildea no life having ass wiping don't raise her kid bitch, was the one behind the bullshit with Sjam and the no nude dropping.

Gimme a sec, Ariel, and I'll give you all the reasons your a toxic lying ass toxic bitch. Jessica Messica better beware of her snakey snake mod fucking over all her members and that Youtube money.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Oct 7, 2022)

Chantopolis tour guide said:


> Chantal's bro privated all his vids.
> View attachment 3720703
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/user/sjam2007


I wonder if it was in reaction to Messica posting a video accusing him of pulling a Monty. 

Chins' new boyfriend Saleh is her newest beezer and mod, fyi. He was getting ban happy in last night's stream (now deleted) and fought with Sofa King about it.


----------



## Billie Ross (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey Lambo, put some candles for all the fallen, loyal, Beezers, dropped by mamma GUNT faster  than a bag of dog shit in exchange of virtual, sand nigga, dick.
Bunch of idiots, FUBA BALLZ SUCKERS!!!


I can't stop laughing. Is it Christmas yet?
Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 9, 2022)

Do the Beezers get their money back since she's not doing lives anymore? I'm gonna assume no. LOL.


----------



## Ponzo (Oct 9, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> So as many of us thought, Ariel Gildea no life having ass wiping don't raise her kid bitch, was the one behind the bullshit with Sjam and the no nude dropping.
> View attachment 3721059View attachment 3721060View attachment 3721061View attachment 3721062View attachment 3721063View attachment 3721064View attachment 3721065View attachment 3721066View attachment 3721067
> Gimme a sec, Ariel, and I'll give you all the reasons your a toxic lying ass toxic bitch. Jessica Messica better beware of her snakey snake mod fucking over all her members and that Youtube money.


Weren't Ariel and Alissa the same ones that harassed Darthy into closing her discord by calling her a racist and shit?


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Oct 9, 2022)

hotcheetospuffs said:


> Do the Beezers get their money back since she's not doing lives anymore? I'm gonna assume no. LOL.


Nope. But their morons so good for them.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 9, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Weren't Ariel and Alissa the same ones that harassed Darthy into closing her discord by calling her a racist and shit?


Fucking with people and neghole pozzing and cowtipping is all they apparently do. For being in the healthcare industry, they sure are fucked up. Who wants their grandpa's ass wiped by someone that goads a fat alcoholic retard online into sending dick pics then posts them online a la revenge porn? These bitches are seriously sick, they're probably taking cock shots of all the grandpa's dicks and all the meemaw's cooches at work. Ariel Gildea and Alyssa Landrin, sick twisted cunts you don't want taking care of your relatives.
(Your peepops and meemaws are probably safe from Alyssa since she seems to have left her job to be an MLM tard.)


----------



## TrainWreckSpotter (Oct 9, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> Fucking with people and neghole pozzing and cowtipping is all they apparently do. For being in the healthcare industry, they sure are fucked up. Who wants their grandpa's ass wiped by someone that goads a fat alcoholic retard online into sending dick pics then posts them online a la revenge porn? These bitches are seriously sick, they're probably taking cock shots of all the grandpa's dicks and all the meemaw's cooches at work. Ariel Gildea and Alyssa Landrin, sick twisted cunts you don't want taking care of your relatives.
> (Your peepops and meemaws are probably safe from Alyssa since she seems to have left her job to be an MLM tard.)


Mae Anderson was a nurse.  Let that sink in.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 9, 2022)

TrainWreckSpotter said:


> Mae Anderson was a nurse.  Let that sink in.


Yeah, I dont know how the fuck that happened. Making me scared to ever go to a hospital again when these are the types trusted to care for a vulnerable patient.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 9, 2022)

Sorry, I'm shitting up this otherwise boring thread, but I forgot to update that Sjam's dick pic has been leaked and posted by the skank squad. Messica reveals in her video titled Walk N React Yo Mama what went down in their discord and compares Sjam's dick to other objects.



It appears that Sjam sent it to Ariel or one of her minions, but the one who leaked it was Danzig. I'm going with Ariel probably got his dick after she sent her own nudes to Sjam and she passed it on to Danzig for Danzig to take the heat for revenge porning Sjam. 

Ariel has a history of hating Danzig's guts, but Danzig is a fucking desperate eager to please moron that wants in with that group of hos so she probably was Yes! I'll do whatever you and Alyssa want if you let me in your group! Danzig might be one of the dumbest bitches in this 'cause the revenge porn falls on her dumbass for leaking it. Here's some of Ariel and Danzig's fighting on Youtube over Sjam modding and Ariel being called out for coming to the Farms.

And then we have Ariel flipping out because Sjam got annoyed with her and Danzig's constant bickering and Ariel being butthurt Danzig mass emailed a bunch of people telling them Ariel was a snake. Her and minions Alyssa and Don tried going hard to defend Ariel's honor, but not everyone was having it.

Danzig, you should have gone with your first instinct and dipped from trying to be besties with Ariel and her crew of degenerate sluts. Oh and Choly Flower, since you've been bitching so much in your videos about people talking shit about you and making a million alts and stirring up shit and you are so over it, maybe you shouldn't have befriended a skank snake that trolls the shit out of you in all of the Gorl Verse stream chats. 

Also, Choly you're gross for liking Roman. Roman is a nasty alcoholic racist that mouth fucked Gunt with his tongue and wanted to hit that Fupa. 

PS @StormyG aka Ariel Gildea spin off's dick sucker. Ya'll are dumb as fuck if you think I'm any of the people you're accusing of being me. Paranoid cunts, maybe don't fuck around so much and you wouldn't be thinking everyone fucking with you is me. When you planning on accusing Roman of shit and doxing his cock? Gorl, you need to spend more time offline with your kid.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Oct 9, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> Yeah, I dont know how the fuck that happened. Making me scared to ever go to a hospital again when these are the types trusted to care for a vulnerable patient.


It's not surprising at all. Look at all the nurses who quit because they didn't want to get a covid vaccination.


----------



## Who Now (Oct 11, 2022)

Sjam has nudes out there and we don't have it to point and laugh at?


----------



## Marf (Oct 12, 2022)

Who Now said:


> Sjam has nudes out there and we don't have it to point and laugh at?





Spoiler: Sjams thumb or dick


----------



## Tal E Whacker (Oct 12, 2022)

Marf said:


> Spoiler: Sjams thumb or dick
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732019


PPPHHHAAAAAAAA HAHA… .. NOW I am going to have to bleach my brain (again)
Damn my inquisitive brain


----------



## Backinpogform (Oct 12, 2022)

Marf said:


> Spoiler: Sjams thumb or dick
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732019



Damn he’s _really_ small. I know we can be brutal in our assumptions  when a bloke has that malding small dick energy, but I can’t even blame this on the fat. He’s just that unfortunate oof

EDIT: Doubled up on a word


----------



## Cock wombler (Oct 12, 2022)

Why is it always the guys with the least impressive dicks that send pics of it like it's something worth showing off. I've never seen a dick pic making the rounds on the intenet that's made me stop and go damn okay, good for you. 
Also if there's any men reading here, on behalf of 99.9% of women let me tell you that we do not care. Your dick pics do absolutely nothing for us.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 12, 2022)

What boggles my mind is how quickly these guys send dick pics to sketchy women who are part of a clusterfuck of gossip, trolling, fighting, backstabbing, and doxing.  It's like Three Card Monte; it seems like no big deal, but there is no way to win; humiliation is the only outcome.  But I guess that's incel logic for you; desperation + unspectacular IQ = your dick pics are forever archived on the internet, and you still don't get laid.


----------



## Tailor Maid (Oct 12, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> What boggles my mind is how quickly these guys send dick pics to sketchy women who are part of a clusterfuck of gossip, trolling, fighting, backstabbing, and doxing.  It's like Three Card Monte; it seems like no big deal, but there is no way to win; humiliation is the only outcome.  But I guess that's incel logic for you; desperation + unspectacular IQ = your dick pics are forever archived on the internet, and you still don't get laid.


Why??  There is nothing remotely aesthetic about a man’s puny drive-stick.  Particularly when attached to an obese, scruffy and intellectually challenged incel!   You’re right Dutch, it’s “no big deal AND there is no way to win”. 

I wonder who he sent that pic to if Jessica Messica got ahold of it?  I don’t think that Chantal would have passed that on to her.  Could it be ’tit for tat’, with Messica sharing her nudes with Sjam and he reciprocated?

That woman started her channel after Naddy Daddy was blackmailing her with nudes she had sent to him.  What is it with these adult degenerates and why do they build up files of their revolting body parts and poses. 

Messica says that she’s over 200lbs.  So she’s probably closer to 300lbs.  Another dainty gorl.

EDIT …. So not to double post.  Sorry, I am only now just reading the previous few pages where this is discussed!


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Oct 13, 2022)

What an absolute circus of retards


----------



## ADHD (Oct 13, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> But I guess that's incel logic for you; desperation + unspectacular IQ = your dick pics are forever archived on the internet, and you still don't get laid.


Based on the way his chat triggered him a couple months ago, he's a virgin, and this is the most attention his dick has ever gotten in his entire life.


Tailor Maid said:


> I wonder who he sent that pic to if Jessica Messica got ahold of it?


Ariel or someone in her circle of trolls. Multiple people were posting it and then deleting it in Jessica's discord. She said she doesn't know who the picture was originally sent to.


Tailor Maid said:


> Could it be ’tit for tat’, with Messica sharing her nudes with Sjam and he reciprocated?


No. I've watched enough of both of them to know it's not like that between them.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Oct 13, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> Yeah, I dont know how the fuck that happened. Making me scared to ever go to a hospital again when these are the types trusted to care for a vulnerable patient.


She probably worked in med surg or something where she was basically a pill waitress. 

I wouldn't feel great about someone like Mae assisting with RSI at the bedside, but that's my own bias. Maybe she's great.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm sure this will come as no surprise to anyone who follows our fat drunken friend, but Sjam is getting evicted.

Archive of LIVE - EVICTION BEEZIN!! MCDS LAST SUPPER!!, streamed October 13, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Thumbnail for posterity:


----------



## DefCon Dumb (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh, for God's sakes, it's only an N4 which is NOT an official adjudication to lawfully punt a tenant. If you serve that to your tenant & they refuse to leave, you can't call the cops & have them punted. Your next legal step is to fill in an L1 which is an application to the Landlord/Tenant Board for permission to evict for non-payment AND get rent owed and that application can't be filed until the day after the termination date on the N4 & that has to be 14 days out from when the N4 was served.

Your landlord can't force you to leave & he's obligated to take even partial rent payments while this goes through the system.

The Landlord/Tenant Board is currently 8+ months behind on hearings, causing genuinely great hardship for tenants being screwed over & landlords being hosed for rent. It's hardest of course, on smaller landlords or tenants not familiar with rental laws.

The company he's renting from has grown quickly in the last 15 years & is now a major landlord in Ontario & spreading into other provinces quickly. They buy 'middle of the road' buildings - nothing high end but no slums either. They're a successful REIT & got that way by NOT fucking around.

They're fair with their tenants, quick to fulfill maintenance obligations but... don't be late on your rent.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 13, 2022)

Barely worth mentioning, but I just can't help myself.

I don't know how many people here have noticed TN Boy 83, but he appeared about a month or two ago in Fatso's comment sections and quickly established himself as one of her most fawning simps.  For whatever reason, I don't think he ever ponied up for official VIB membership, but he left comments on every video, most of them of the "Notice me, Senpai!" variety.

I just noticed he changed his username some time in the last week.  Apparently, he'll be sticking by his beloved Shart Monster, Hijab or no Hijab:


----------



## Poutine It Here (Oct 14, 2022)

Sjam can move into the mansion with FB and Peetz. It could be the low IQ fatty version of Big Brother, or if you are old like me MTV's Real World. It would be the Baldy and the Beast series.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Oct 14, 2022)

Do people not have any dignity left? Why would he admit that? E-begging, I assume.


----------



## Clown Baby (Oct 14, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> What boggles my mind is how quickly these guys send dick pics to sketchy women who are part of a clusterfuck of gossip, trolling, fighting, backstabbing, and doxing.  It's like Three Card Monte; it seems like no big deal, but there is no way to win; humiliation is the only outcome.  But I guess that's incel logic for you; desperation + unspectacular IQ = your dick pics are forever archived on the internet, and you still don't get laid.


It's also weird to me that this specific group of women who love to screech about ABOOOOSE at the drop of a hat don't get that if a man sends you a picture of his dick in confidence and you post it online, that's literally the definition of revenge porn. VIBs are lideral secksual abooosers


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Oct 14, 2022)

ADHD said:


> I'm sure this will come as no surprise to anyone who follows our fat drunken friend, but Sjam is getting evicted.
> 
> Archive of LIVE - EVICTION BEEZIN!! MCDS LAST SUPPER!!, streamed October 13, 2022:
> View attachment 3736716
> ...


It's hilarious that he seems...nonplussed? I don't know if that's the exact reaction but he's like, "yeah, didn't pay my bills, drank and ate too much, my family hates me, let's eat nuggies!" He seems like the kind of person who's relied on other people to rescue him his whole life.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 14, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> It's hilarious that he seems...nonplussed? I don't know if that's the exact reaction but he's like, "yeah, didn't pay my bills, drank and ate too much, my family hates me, let's eat nuggies!" He seems like the kind of person who's relied on other people to rescue him his whole life.


It seems like it works, too. From his earlier stream today:


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Oct 14, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> It's hilarious that he seems...nonplussed? I don't know if that's the exact reaction but he's like, "yeah, didn't pay my bills, drank and ate too much, my family hates me, let's eat nuggies!" He seems like the kind of person who's relied on other people to rescue him his whole life.


He was kind of peeking at the chat after each mention of the eviction, checking for superchats. Say what you want about Jessica Messica but she picks things up. That breakdown of his e-begging the chat and hassling the Canadians into e-transfering him money was pretty insightful and had I not seen that, I'd feel sorry for him here. But I think it's just more e-begging.

And who here is jealous of $900 rent?


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 18, 2022)

Behold, part of the fat face of Danzig, shower of Sjam's dick, desperate ass kisser of Ariel and Alyssa, dumbass that thinks she's wanted around while everyone mocks the shit out of her.

Tell me this isn't uncanny as fuck...


----------



## ADHD (Oct 31, 2022)

When Sjam first came onto the scene, a lot of people thought he was a feeder. But did anyone have him being a feedee on their bingo card? If they did, they're in luck, because it turns out Sjam also  does gainer porn as GUT BOY.



Spoiler: videos



Archive of Playing with fat gut!!, uploaded July 9, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of BOUNCING GUT!!!, uploaded August 10, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of Round Belly In Bed!!, uploaded August 10, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of SODA CHUG & GUT EXPLODING OUT OF SHIRT!!!, uploaded August 16, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of Growing Bloated Belly, uploaded September 5, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of FATTER ROUNDER LOTION RUB!!! FULL VIDEO LINK!!, uploaded September 20, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of BIG BLUE BLOATED ROUND BELLY BOUNCING AND JIGGLING, uploaded October 2, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of Sucking in and pushing out the gut!!, uploaded October 10, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of Weight gain belly!!! NEW CONTENT LINKS!!, uploaded October 16, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: community tab posts






His Patreon is located here.


Spoiler: Patreon screencap


----------



## ADHD (Oct 31, 2022)

Archive of LIVE - COPS AT SJAMS AGAIN  (total clickbait btw), streamed October 26, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of LIVE - WENDY'S MUCKBANG!!, streamed October 27, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of LIVE - Exposing My Ex Roomie And Family, streamed October 28, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Archive of LIVE - CHEESE AND BACON STUFFED BURGERS. SWEET POTATO FRIES, streamed October 28, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Oct 31, 2022)

Old lady Ann gets some good digs in against Missy Moo, who apparently had been making fun of her age recently.  

It's weird how fatties come after a person's age; it's like they have no leg to stand on, so they attack the one thing that's nobody's fault.  Maybe it is a subliminal hatred of seeing people live longer than they ever will?  It's not like Chantal and Missy Moo are cute young spring chickens themselves.

Starts at 4:25.  I couldn't get the embed function to work; will fix it later:









						Foodie Beauty - Married Woman?  LMAO😂  Peetz's Predicament!🧐 Missy Moo... Bitter Barrage Balloon 🤭😜
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## ADHD (Oct 31, 2022)

Since site issues keep eating my uploads, I'll update this post after each part. This is the stream where we learn that Sjam is Gut Boy.

Archive of the last 4 hours of LIVE - JAMFAM SUNDAY!!! , streamed October 23, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bbj and sams lawyer (Nov 1, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Since site issues keep eating my uploads, I'll update this post after each part. This is the stream where we learn that Sjam is Gut Boy.
> 
> Archive of the last 4 hours of LIVE - JAMFAM SUNDAY!!! , streamed October 23, 2022:
> View attachment 3764688
> ...


do you have the video of him saying he and I think Jessica?, where both threatning each other and he'd go to kiwi farms and he never threatned her kids ect?.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 1, 2022)

bbj and sams lawyer said:


> do you have the video of him saying he and I think Jessica?, where both threatning each other and he'd go to kiwi farms and he never threatned her kids ect?.


That part wasn't in the archive because you can only download the last 4 hours of a stream until YT processes it, and that stream was over 6 hours long. But it wasn't Jessica, it was Jaclyn Sue and as of yesterday she is supposedly still his "girlfriend". Jaclyn is or was in Jessica's discord and I'd assume that's where Jessica got the text messages that she posted on her community tab.


----------



## often puzzled (Nov 1, 2022)

This stream is likely covered in ADHD's uploads, but I love this clip of Sjam discussing his former roommate Ronnie. For background, Ronnie is married to Sjam's cousin (apparently on-and-off again relationship).

Sjam talks about "putting the moves on" Ronnie (JOKINGLY, he swears-UH!). So he went to go lie down on Ronnie (jokingly!), and Ronnie threw him off-- and Sjam proceeds to land on Ronnie's wife. He injured her leg, causing her to limp for a week.

BBQ Chicken provides an 8 minute clip that I enjoyed. It's under the spoiler.



Spoiler: three in a bed, and the little one said











I particlarly enjoy the refrain of _"sleeping next to a washer and a dryer_," which I propose should be this thread's version of _livin' in  a van down by the river_.


----------



## bbj and sams lawyer (Nov 1, 2022)

ADHD said:


> That part wasn't in the archive because you can only download the last 4 hours of a stream until YT processes it, and that stream was over 6 hours long. But it wasn't Jessica, it was Jaclyn Sue and as of yesterday she is supposedly still his "girlfriend". Jaclyn is or was in Jessica's discord and I'd assume that's where Jessica got the text messages that she posted on her community tab.
> View attachment 3774220View attachment 3774224View attachment 3774228View attachment 3774232View attachment 3774236View attachment 3774240View attachment 3774244View attachment 3774248


thank you, good to have the farms back so can catch up on train wrecks .


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Nov 2, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> Old lady Ann gets some good digs in against Missy Moo, who apparently had been making fun of her age recently.
> 
> It's weird how fatties come after a person's age; it's like they have no leg to stand on, so they attack the one thing that's nobody's fault.  Maybe it is a subliminal hatred of seeing people live longer than they ever will?  It's not like Chantal and Missy Moo are cute young spring chickens themselves.
> 
> ...


Not just fatties. Women aren’t allowed to age and once they stop being a fresh young thing, off to the wastelands for them. Missy Moo is also the trash cunt who mocked KidneyJay’s dialysis, no wonder she worships Chantal.


----------



## bbj and sams lawyer (Nov 8, 2022)

from sjams page, seems sjam decided to leave again after that was shown my friend said he was gone from her saved list.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 9, 2022)

bbj and sams lawyer said:


> from sjams page, seems sjam decided to leave again after that was shown my friend said he was gone from her saved list.


There is a rumor going around that his mother made him delete his channel in a kind of intervention.  I have no idea of the veracity of this rumor.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 9, 2022)

bbj and sams lawyer said:


> from sjams page, seems sjam decided to leave again after that was shown my friend said he was gone from her saved list.
> View attachment 3827361





Dutch Courage said:


> There is a rumor going around that his mother made him delete his channel in a kind of intervention.  I have no idea of the veracity of this rumor.



I don't know how much his mother had to do with it, but the link to his last stream shows it's now private, so I assume his channel will come back at some point.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Nov 9, 2022)

Doesn't SJAM do this often (private his channel until his hangover shame wears off)?


----------



## FickleFuck (Nov 12, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> Doesn't SJAM do this often (private his channel until his hangover shame wears off)?


Yeah, shit gets outted and blows up, he drunken rages and privates things. Not sure if this time that was the case, but that's what has happened every time in the past. Since Jessica Messica streamed and outted even more he may be laying low a little longer than usual.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Nov 12, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> Yeah, shit gets outted and blows up, he drunken rages and privates things. Not sure if this time that was the case, but that's what has happened every time in the past. Since Jessica Messica streamed and outted even more he may be laying low a little longer than usual.


It's just bizarre. If you're a fan of SJAM, it's not like you have a high standard for human behaviour. He should just lean into it.


----------



## Ponzo (Nov 12, 2022)

Found this in the comments of a reaction video , another fallen long-time VIB it seems


----------



## bbj and sams lawyer (Nov 12, 2022)

thank


FickleFuck said:


> Yeah, shit gets outted and blows up, he drunken rages and privates things. Not sure if this time that was the case, but that's what has happened every time in the past. Since Jessica Messica streamed and outted even more he may be laying low a little longer than usual.


That make sense about him laying low, or even his mom, especially if she helps him financially,  but I can't see it being forever, he is too much like Chantal lol.


----------



## FickleFuck (Nov 13, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> It's just bizarre. If you're a fan of SJAM, it's not like you have a high standard for human behaviour. He should just lean into it.


I wish he would. It's like, Gut Boy, we done found your gay fat fetish vids, you've driven drunk for Wendy's and we know you wanted your roommate's dick. How much messier can you get? Lean in and let us watch, mother fucker.


----------



## ADHD (Nov 13, 2022)

This message was posted in his chat in his final stream on November 7th. If Sjam is really in rehab, his parents are footing the bill, and they may have told him he needed to delete his channel. (He only privated it, but his parents probably wouldn't know that).

In other VIB related news, today is Roman's 34th birthday. He streamed 3 times last night, with the final stream using Chantal's name in attempt to get more viewers. It worked, but don't bother watching it, there's no tea unless you're unaware that Chantal lies. He also said he heard Nader *might* start streaming again, which was hilarious because Nader was live in his second stream of the day when Roman said that.


----------



## bbj and sams lawyer (Nov 14, 2022)

from Nadar's a quick bite live stream, about jessica messica not sure how valid any of that is.


----------



## FickleFuck (Nov 14, 2022)

bbj and sams lawyer said:


> from Nadar's a quick bite live stream, about jessica messica not sure how valid any of that is.


Messica did a live about 5 days ago saying she's going to rehab for 45 days. Whether it's true or not, no one knows because the speculation on how the fuck is she gonna pay for it. She didn't say drugs, but she did cite alcohol and how she acts on it as well as her mental health issues. The alcohol might be the bigger issue since she got black out drunk the night she showed her titties and cooch on Youtube. She also is rehoming her cat because her mom won't take him. It's a fucked situation, but it's of her own making.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Nov 14, 2022)

bbj and sams lawyer said:


> from Nadar's a quick bite live stream, about jessica messica not sure how valid any of that is.


Leslie Jessup, what children were watching Jessica Messica's live? I'll wait.


----------



## FickleFuck (Nov 14, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> Leslie Jessup, what children were watching Jessica Messica's live? I'll wait.


HERS! Pearl clutch immediately activated when a titty better than hers was seen. OH NOS, boys can't see boobies that aren't sad and deflated and got saucer plate sized nipples like Gunt and every fatty that relates and hates her. But in all seriousness, if your kid is watching Jessica Messica, you got bigger issues.


----------



## The Lobster (Nov 14, 2022)

Finally got my hands on some screenshots and clips from the deleted Jessica Messica live where she was wasted and flashed all while purple dye seeped into her brain and eyebrows for much longer than recommended.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Billie Ross (Nov 14, 2022)

Poutine It Here said:


> Missy Moo changed the name of her ASMR channel and is doxing in shorts posted to the account.
> 
> Missy Moo continues to prove she is a shit human. No wonder she and Chantal get along so well.


Oh well if isn't our dear friend, feet OF fetish star and creepy doll babies Queen...
This bitch is sick, Karatejoe level.




Stealing mamma GUNT's spotlight,  naughty girl.


----------



## Ponzo (Nov 15, 2022)

These old haydur ladies are retarded and should stay off the internet. Posting someones public facebook profile and pictures of it is not doxing, i bet they feel like elite hackers right now making videos about "exposing missy moo's facebook", i bet it gave them an adrenaline rush they haven't had since last months bingo night.

go look up missy moo's address, phone number, employer, employer phone number etc, then you can call it doxing.


----------



## lottalove (Nov 15, 2022)

Billie Ross said:


> Oh well if isn't our dear friend, feet OF fetish star and creepy doll babies Queen...
> This bitch is sick, Karatejoe level.
> 
> 
> ...


Inniways.


Spoiler: archive Missy Moo tutorial how to dox yourself



by channel "Bad Seed" 




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: archive Foodie Beauty's favorite beezer Missy Moo



on newly made channel Marissa Kaus





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 15, 2022)

Missy Moo responds.






She is thrilled to have been doxed because a best friend she had lost touch with years ago "found" her through the dox...

She delivers this news with a bizarre breathy voice and credits God for her good fortune to be doxed.

"I can't thank you [for doxing me] enough, and if I could give you a hug, I would!"

You at least have to admit that this is a unique spin on being doxed.

As with sjam, there's a hint of Chantal in they way she says things.  This is one fucked up fandom.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Nov 15, 2022)

Dutch Courage said:


> Missy Moo responds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one makes Chantal look like a paragon of mental health. She will pivot from any accusation like the Boss Bitch of Delusional Deflection. She presents things that she believes as fact when it is just her own supposition. She gaslights like most people breathe. I don't know if she is even aware of it. She is really really unwell. She's also unwatchable.


----------



## Dead Wife (Nov 15, 2022)

Why do they all have such absolutely fucking terrible eyebrows?


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Nov 15, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> Why do they all have such absolutely fucking terrible eyebrows?


Because as with everything else, they have no self-awareness.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Nov 15, 2022)

Missy Moo is not in hiding, no siree.  However she _is_ too cowardly to have comments open.

If she keeps it up, she may one day warrant a thread of her own.

And her shorts are downright creepy, but I can't be bothered to go through all of them.  If anyone wants to, have at it!



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClGw75Ts3wGE3qHByTboI9w/shorts
		


Edit to add: lol, I presume she is _still_ 'not in hiding', but she went and hid the whole video.


----------



## Billie Ross (Nov 16, 2022)

Poop touchers are rolling in poop...
Got this from Twitter, no idea which video is from.


----------



## GoodLard (Nov 16, 2022)

It’s official, the Holy Trinity has fallen.


----------



## FickleFuck (Nov 17, 2022)

Oh, Sjam, what in the fuck happened to you that you went from this...

To this...

You went from hanging with super morbidly obese fag hags to becoming a morbidly obese fag. You should have embraced your gay. Now hurry up and get your drunk fat ass back here.


----------



## YEETED (Nov 17, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> Oh, Sjam, what in the fuck happened to you that you went from this...
> View attachment 3880548View attachment 3880551
> To this...
> View attachment 3880557View attachment 3880560
> You went from hanging with super morbidly obese fag hags to becoming a morbidly obese fag. You should have embraced your gay. Now hurry up and get your drunk fat ass back here.


Guess he was tired of being mistaken for a


----------



## shameful existence (Nov 19, 2022)

Something for Lambo to put on a loop. Just a month ago.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## shameful existence (Nov 30, 2022)

After making her IG profile public again, Chantal now follows another one of her OG beezers, Tiffanie Mendoza. If I recall correctly she was once Amberlynn Reid level obese and got a WLS. She also follows Nader and a bunch of haters but has been loyal enough for it to not matter to Chantal.



Looks like she used to be on Twitter too.


Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Nov 30, 2022)

shameful existence said:


> After making her IG profile public again, Chantal now follows another one of her OG beezers, Tiffanie Mendoza. If I recall correctly she was once Amberlynn Reid level obese and got a WLS. She also follows Nader and a bunch of haters but has been loyal enough for it to not matter to Chantal.
> View attachment 3968469
> 
> Looks like she used to be on Twitter too.
> ...


Jfc, that IG profile is a hatecrime.


----------



## Dead Wife (Nov 30, 2022)

Has she got a janky Tinkerbell tattoo on her chest? They’ve always got a janky Tinkerbell tattoo on their chest.


----------



## Itspinklava (Dec 18, 2022)

I posted this in HN thread, but I’m going to post it here as well. DC and Negz are trying to usher the channel SponsoredByRitalin into the anti-haydur community. He just outed himself as the VIB troll La Madrina Griselda OG Blanco AKA Mama Gris on his livestream.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Dec 18, 2022)

I thought Mama Gris used to be in FFG's chat.


----------



## Poutine It Here (Dec 18, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> I thought Mama Gris used to be in FFG's chat.


She was a frequent super chatter. Haven't seen her in FFGs for a while.


----------



## PotatoSalad4711 (Jan 5, 2023)

This will end well.


----------



## KeepHopeAlive (Jan 5, 2023)

Keep pushing it Missytard Moo


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jan 5, 2023)

PotatoSalad4711 said:


> View attachment 4202039
> View attachment 4202043
> View attachment 4202048
> This will end well.



I do love it when abject low-IQ retardos try to sound smart.

If anyone wants a TL;DR for Moo Cow's posts, essentially the crux of what she has to say is this:




And then, smart as a whip, she adds this:



That sums it all up, in more ways than one.

This is a Very Bold Move on Missy's part, and I don't understand why Beezers think they can make Very Bold Moves.  Sofa King was the last one, and there is a trail of Beezer corpses going back years.  All made Bold Moves. Don't any of them pay attention?

So, for whatever reason in her chickenbrain there is, she decides to criticize the golden immaculate Prince.

Get over yourself, Moo.  Clotso doesn't give a shitstain about you.  Kek, sucker.

Funnier still is she has to risk angering her Queen over such a basic bitch virtue signal.  Sorry, but much of the gay audience already checked out of this roach motel, and most will not be coming back.

And she is so delicate, so as not to offend and waken the slumbering beast!  Poor Salah!  He was born among the savages!  Not his fault, he just doesn't know better!  He is pure and of good heart, but he just doesn't know our civilized mores!  But he will learn from Chantal and I; we'll teach him how to think like an entitled and privileged North American fat woman, once we get him away from his homophobic friends....  He will be a new man, that kind and handsome devil. But he shouldn't say bad things about the gays...

THIS is the hill she wants to die on?  _This?!?_

Okay, ya fat cow.  Go ahead.  Take on Middle Eastern culture (and Islam in the bargain) _and _your fat Overlord at the same time. That is a genius move.  I don't see how it could possibly fail. You'll have that fine boy thinking correctly in no time, and dear Chantal will love you for it, and reward you with money, fame, and praise.  Smart way to leave all the other beezers behind in the beezer jungle; you were the smartest monkey of all!

Stick to your guns!

Man, it is amazing how dumb even the alpha-beezers are.  I wish we could scientifically study them.  Who knew World War III would start this way?


Edit to add: It would be funny if Salah's slurs become the focus of the chat and El Fatso's rant of the day.  Just when the cops finally decide to check out her livestream to see if she is slandering someone, they witness a fat sloth in a hijab, burping while consuming piles of snack food while waxing retarded on LGBT rights.  What a delicious irony it would be if Missy Moo winds up landing Clotso in jail.  Heh.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 5, 2023)

This won't save you, Moo.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jan 5, 2023)

The beezers are like a very retarded version of King Henry VIII's court. You have to be both a narcissist and a complete idiot to want to be part of that circle. Your hubris makes you think you'll be elevated to top Beezer but your narcissism will make you say something too bold and you'll  fall out of favour and then it's off to the Tower of London for you.

Missy Moo is currently top dog because Aisha is on vacation or dead or something, who cares. She thinks she's got the Queen's ear and can guide her for good but the Queen only cares about her own pleasure and if Missy Moo becomes an irritant, not even her stupid husband can save her.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 6, 2023)

Probably due to this:


She's just rolling with it so far.


----------



## Dead Wife (Jan 6, 2023)

This is the most important MissyMoo has felt in years. Like Miss Holly before her she’ll grovel and kiss Gunt’s flat yet flabby arse, anything to keep in with her queen.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 6, 2023)

After Missy Moo deleted her original post about Salah's meanie words, she posted this:

That post has now been deleted.


Spoiler: post with comments


----------



## Dutch Courage (Jan 6, 2023)

ADHD said:


> After Missy Moo deleted her original post about Salah's meanie words, she posted this:
> View attachment 4205624
> That post has now been deleted.
> 
> ...



"Aribic" and "coments" give us an idea of the brainpower here.

And FWIW, calling Kuwait a homophobic country is using a slur too.

Nice job, Moo.  Can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 6, 2023)

New community tab post by Missy Moo:

The comments so far:


----------



## Catastrophes (Jan 6, 2023)

ADHD said:


> New community tab post by Missy Moo:
> View attachment 4206480
> The comments so far:
> View attachment 4206484


Guess she's putting her face out there to save others the trouble. Those teeth are an alarming shade. No wonder she and Chantal are (were?) buddies.


----------



## ADHD (Jan 6, 2023)

Missy Moo has released a statement:

Comments so far:


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Saturday at 7:51 PM)

Chantal calls herself gorgeous and Missy Moo "pretty."


ADHD said:


> Missy Moo has released a statement:
> View attachment 4207451
> Comments so far:
> View attachment 4207450


"My statement." Phew, everyone was waiting.

Wonder if MM will still have convictions after Chantal's IG post. LOL, she won't.


----------



## FickleFuck (Sunday at 3:54 AM)

Oh, ShouldNeverBeNakedandLaughing aka Kerropi, don't thank me just yet, Dear. 
So as some of you maybe know, there's an offshoot group of trolls that originated as VIBidiots that hopped on to Nads, Roman, etc, a few of whom have been doxed, like Ariel Gildea, aka @StormyG, Alissa Afganistan, that fat shit Danzig that helped with the doxing of Sjam along with Jaclyn and ruined the fun we were having watching him drink himself stupid. Well, apparently they turn on each other at the drop of a hat, but I'm not interested any of that group right now other than NakedAndLaughing, the Discord infiltrator that thought she really did something by screen shotting to run back to Ariel and tell her all about the Boogeyman and how evil Farmers are. 
So this moron NakedAndLaughing has a YouTube channel where once upon a time that group of VIB ex pats used to congregate. She was also on the Farms under the name Kerropi. Her real name is Jessica Boyle and she is a mega psycho e-begging Bjork fan that likes to suicide bait so don't be surprised if she ends up like that Bjork mega fan that offed himself. Let's start with the dox...

That's just her dox, let me get to the photos of this beast and prepare yourselves, this bitch is not pretty and hasn't even hit 40. The ugliness on the outside doesn't even match how ugly she is on the inside, but I'll get to that after this...

Thanks to our dear Jessica Messica, I was able to find and figure this all out because she outted NakedAndLaughing as user Kerropi in a livestream chat. Thanks, Messica, you'll always have a place in our threads and hearts, we'reyour biggest cheerleaders. 

So from here let's get a little into the beef between NakedAndLaughing and Ariel, which I'm not totally clear on what started it exactly, but it seems to stem from harassing a Youtuber by the name of EnchantedRoses. I don't know which one or who is after this woman, but NakedAndLaughing has a twisted and sick obsession with her that is dangerously unhinged. 

We Farmers may dox and be assholes, but no one here is actively going to seek people out. This psycho was literally too broke to go try and destroy someone's life. That's other level. I don't know the extent or Ariel's involvement as it mostly seems like NakedAndLaughing has the crazy vendetta, but there's some weird shit going on there. 
 
Whatever all this is and what led to it, we are in Ariel Vs NakedAndLaughing aka Jessica Boyle and despite my shittiness, my money is on Ariel in this fight. And now is where I show you NakedAndLaughing mocking Ariel's nudes and posting her own muffed ass body and tits.

Spoiler, Ariel's ass got more votes. So here's the nude NakedAndLaughing leaked of Ariel's.

And here are the weirdest tubular Jazz Jennings looking tits of NakedAndLaughing.

And now let me give you some examples of how insane and suicide baity NakedAndLaughing aka Kerropi aka Jessica Boyle really is beyond what you've already seen.

We also have her weird ass serial killer ransom note shit that totally isn't creepy as fuck.

Oh, and guess what? NakedAndLaughing likes to doodle, just like our beloved No Neck Becks. She doodled her friendship with the gang gang and then chopped it all up like an angry bitter ex.

The levels of crazy in Gorl World are mind blowing. It's an actual phenomenon how the craziest bitches are drawn to and the become cows. I'm hoping this evolves into something more entertaining than Gunt and good luck to Ariel and becoming one. We've lost Jessica Messica, but Ariel has some potential now that she has a channel and livestreams. NakedAndLaughing can fuck all the way off and is of zero entertainment value, especially since she clammed up and went private. Kerropi, follow Ariel's example and own your shit. I'm sure I'll see you lurking again soon, XOXO Fickle not Peter not LaterLosers.


----------



## FickleFuck (Monday at 5:16 AM)

Let the best calf win


----------



## FickleFuck (Tuesday at 2:51 AM)

The offshoots of Gorl World are about well and ready to Blossom into full lolcows, they certainly have the saggy udders for the title. Spooky Stoner has already began covering the drama of NeverEverGetNakedAndLaughing and EnchantedRoses and their utter insanity and instability. 

Old ass pic of Naked to the Left, who the fuck knows dated shot of Enchanted to the right. Spooky is the cutie in the fuzzy hat covering the 2. EnchantedRoses will be covered at a later time as she seems to be the lesser of evils and very emotionally and mentally fucked. The ones needing and wanting attention the most like DeeDee are Naked and Ariel with their Youtube feud. 
As you can see here, we have another character added into the story, yet another former VIBidiot, dick rot whatever the fuck...

Seems like things are going IRL, don't ask me how, since NakedAndLaughing was too broke to go murder EnchantedRoses and destroy her house and has to get broomsticked by some dude named Mark for shitty ass weed. (Kerropi, if you lived in Cali you wouldn't have that problem, but again, too poor.)

This is the atrocity I imagine Mark has to look down at while taking blowie from a dopey saggy grandma faced nightmare that hasn't even hit 40...

Gotta do whatcha gotta do right? Sell them eggs and beg more, Don'tBeNaked...

So let's get to NeverGetNaked's new Knight of Kerropi hero, Eggy Toast and Willy Rot. Ariel really makes enemies everywhere she goes...
Ladies, you're part of a trolling ass group of skanks, how are you gonna sit here and be REPORT REPORT REPORT? WEEWOOWEEWOO, CALL 911!!! And for boolying of all fucking things when one of these bitches, NakedAndLaughing, full on messaged people to vent her desire to murder some chick states away and has been actively fucking with her for a while. Just 'cause you kiss some ass after the fact don't make shit all better, Kerropi. You posted borderline revenge porn, you and your new bestie are contacting someone's employer, you're filing false reports. 

What's next? You gonna call CPS? Animal control? Ghostbusters? What happened to the love you had for Ariel once upon a time? Let's pour one out for their long gone love of each other.

There may be more to come from this bitter breakup and there is definitely a mess of bullshit to wade through and figure out, but these little baby cows are marginally more entertaining than our Gunt at the moment. 
Oh, P.S. LookingLikeYourAssGotAFryingPanToTheFace NakedAndLaughing,

I may well be, we were drawn to the same Gunt after all. Waiting with breath baited, darling...

Editing to dump off some more ugly mugs...


Don't cast stones, dear. Your tits look like they've been getting milked for years.

How many kids have you had? Oh, that's right, none and you still live at home with your mom. TaTa for now.

But, but, but I thought I was doing the Lord's work Kerropi. Get back to me when you have an actual dox then hitchhike on out. I'm sure if you put a bag over your head and cut a hole in it you can suck enough dick to get yourself a quarter of the way. Call Mark!!!
Aw, look at you, thinking you accomplished something, I'd pinch your jowls but I'm afraid that'd stretch 'em out even more.

Lol, that's why the Farms account disappeared shortly after you were outted, right? And let's say, just to humor you're crazy ass, that it was just a stolen name, I sure got that dox right. Hope you enjoyed all the pet pics and your brief stay at the Farms. See ya soon, I'm sure.


----------

